# Cosa fareste al mio posto? voglio telefonare al suo amante!



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro. 
inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
Diciamo che la relazione ha cominciato ad incrinarsi, senza particolari momenti critici, ma semplicemente con un calo tangibile dei momenti trascorsi a letto.
Ci si è detti, ne dobbiamo parlare, scoppia la bomba, non è possibile ecc....

Abbiamo inizialmente fermato un appartamento per 6 mesi dicendoci: non imbarchiamoci per un anno intero, non si sa mai, se abbiamo dei problemi, non ci piace il lavoro, ce ne vogliamo tornare in francia, meglio non rischiare. 
I 6 mesi sono passati 3 settimane fa quando abbiamo deciso di rinnovare per un anno ancora.

Abbiamo programmato le ferie insieme, 10 giorni in italia giusto due settimana fa.

Cosa succede il giorno prima di partire? 
Dilemma mortale, perché scoppia una bomba incredibile, mi dice che non mi ama più, che vuole rompere, che è finita, che abbiamo visioni troppo differenti nella vita e che ci sono aspetti del mio carattere che non riesce più a sopportare.
Mi crolla veramente un mondo in testa, perché così di punto in bianco, dopo essersi seduti a tavolino per firmare un contratto di un appartamento impegnativo per un nuovo anno nemmeno 3 settimane prima, non so come reagire.
In più alla partenza dalle vacanze.
Va bene, partiamo in vacanza.
Io le dico che possiamo rimettere le cose a posto, che siamo in tempo, che abbiamo fatto dei progetti ecc.
Le vacanze esplodono al terzo giorno quando le faccio presente che io le ho sempre donato la massima fiducia, ma che onestamente trovo impossibile che non mi abbia tradito.
Ci sono stati dei momenti troppo equivoci, un paio di volte è rientrata a casa alle 5 del mattino, un' altra volta non è nemmeno rientrata a casa e non mi ha avvisato.
A tutto questo aggiungiamo che decide di lasciarmi con la scusa di diverse visioni sulla vita....bè 1+1 fa due.
evidentemente nega anche l'evidenza, ma alla fine dopo una lunga lotta psicologica confessa. Mi ha tradito una sola volta. ( Si figuriamoci!! )

Io che sono perdutamente innamorato, le dico che se è questa la ragione per la quale vuole tradirmi, se è per l'enorme vergogna, possiamo cercare di risolvere i problemi. Non so come farò a gestire la situazione, avrò bisogno di un suo aiuto, ma possiamo ricostruire.

Gli ultimi giorni di vacanza sono splendidi, sembriamo rifioriti.

Rientriamo a Londra, il primo giorno nessun problema, il secondo giorno, scoppia di nuovo e mi lascia ancora una volta.
La cosa mi distrugge, è veramente molto ferma e decisa.

vado a lavorare completamente distrutto e poi l'altro ieri ho un flash e comprendo con chi mi ha tradito.
Allora mi invento una scusa ridicola, mi invento di aver frugato fra le sue cose e trovato che mi ha tradito con il suo capo, lei si incazza come una iena, ma confessa.

Io vorrei telefonare a questo coglione, non lo so, reagire in qualche modo, difendere la mia relazione, ma non so proprio come fare.
Come si fa a riprendere in mano una situazione del genere?


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Come si fa a riprendere in mano una situazione del genere?


Parlando con lei, al massimo.
Col suo capo lascerei perdere...

In ogni caso siete giovani, non siete sposati e non avete figli, tutto si sistema...


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
> ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro.
> inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
> Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
> ...


Ti rispondo da traditore!
DEVI PRENDERTELA CON LEI;PUNTO E BASTA!!!
Chiarisci con lei, dille tutto ciò che pensi,chiarisci,chiarisci.
E lei che ti ha tradito, l'amante non c'entra.
Tu vali più dell'amante, è con te che ha convissuto.
L'amante non c'entra.
E' lei che vuoi o no? Chiarisci dille tutto ciò che vorreti ancora costruire.
Il tradimento lo puoi superare.......
Gl'ultimi giorni sono splendidi, sembriamo rifioriti......
Falle tutte le domande che ti servono per capire,via la rabbia.....
Lei comunque sia è libera.
Ma questa è soltanto la mia opinione.
ciao


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

Dovresti lasciarla per manifesta stupidità: una relazione col capo è scritto a pagina 1 del manuale dei traditori che è da evitare come un pisano juventino con simpatie laziali.


----------



## disincantata (24 Agosto 2014)

Benvenuto. 

Al tuo posto mi preoccuperei solo di farmi pagare sei mesi di affitto. 

Sei giovane e non ti conviene avete una relazione e seria con una traditrice.

Se lo fa già ora non oso pensare dopo decenni insieme. 
. 

Aria. Mollala.  Non ti ama o non le sarebbe  neppure venuta l'idea.


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
> ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro.
> inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
> Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
> ...


ma se lei dice che non ti ama e che non siete compatibili e ' una questione tra voi,
che permarrebbe anche in assenza di terzi.
perché telefonare a un estraneo?
l'innamoramento mi sa che il più delle volte passa.
ma se si è incompatibili e uno non ama dove si finisce?
(io non ho le risposte ma l'istinto mi suggerisce, finalmente,
di evitare situazioni del genere, anche se si fatica)
chiuderei la relazione, anche a prezzo di soffrire.
PER ORA.
hai tutto il TEMPO a tuo favore per valutare alla distanza.
Sfogati con qualcuno di cui ti fidi, che ti conosce.
ti sono vicina.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dovresti lasciarla per manifesta stupidità: una relazione col capo è scritto a pagina 1 del manuale dei traditori che è da *evitare come un pisano juventino con simpatie laziali*.


Aridaje!!!:carneval:

Per LDS, comunque quoto Tuba!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dovresti lasciarla per manifesta stupidità: una relazione col capo è scritto a pagina 1 del manuale dei traditori che è da evitare come un pisano juventino con simpatie laziali.


Perplesso esci dal corpo del tuba...  comunque concordo con la parte A del post... Fino ad "evitare"


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
> ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro.
> inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
> Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
> ...



Ciao

non puoi costringerla ... e non serve parlare con il suo capo ... 
Puoi riprovare a parlare con lei ... è l'unica via. 


sienne


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
non se ne può più.

sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
Non so come fare onestamente.
ci siamo fatti promesse non troppo tempo fa, io avevo avanzato idee di matrimonio.

lei mi dice che non ha nessuna relazione, ma se la sfioro con un dito so scosta disgustata, non vuole che provi nemmeno a riprendermela. Era assai scocciata che oggi venissi a portarle il pranzo nella sua pausa.

poveri noi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...


mandala a cagare e fatto dare i soldi dell'affitto


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...


Sarebbe troppo complicato chiudere il contratto d'affitto?
Fossi in te lo farei velocemente e allo stesso modo manderei affanculo velocemente lei...


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...



Ciao

mi dispiace che tu stia così male ... 

Ma rifletti un attimo. Cosa ti sembra, se osservi il tutto da fuori?
Non incasinarti inutilmente. E non lasciarti trattare così. 
Taglia netto. Prova ad occupare la mente con altro e altri ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mandala a cagare e fatto dare i soldi dell'affitto


concisa ed efficace :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...



se le cose stanno così importa poco se e con chi abbia una relazione. Fai un bel respiro, vedi di chiudere il contratto e volta pagina. Mi dispiace.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

e che faccio?

la vita a londra costa uno sproposito. 
tanto abbiamo deciso di venire a vivere qua perché con due stipendi si poteva gestire la vita. 
con uno solo signori miei, ci si può solo sparare nei cosiddetti.

ecco perché al momento, visto che si ha intenzione di rispettare il contratto di un anno che scadrà alla fine del 2014, si è deciso di fare uno sforzo e di restare nell'appartamento insieme anche se non abbiamo più una relazione.

ma io sto impazzendo di gelosia.

mi ha un pelo calmato adesso,non so se mentendomi ancora, ma non riesco a credere che mi stia mentendo adesso.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...


secondo me ha ragione lei.   nel senso che più che ritrarsi disgustata se provi a sfiorarla,non so cosa possa fare per farti capire che non ce n'è-

Scollati e vedrai che la trovi una ragazza che alle tue proposte di matrimonio non si ficca 4 dita in gola.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me ha ragione lei.   nel senso che più che ritrarsi disgustata se provi a sfiorarla,non so cosa possa fare per farti capire che non ce n'è-
> 
> Scollati e vedrai che la trovi una ragazza che alle tue proposte di matrimonio non si ficca 4 dita in gola.




non è così semplice.

dovrei abbandonare il progetto che ho intrapreso a Londra per rientrare in Francia, mi sono costati tanti di quei sacrifici questi 6 mesi che ora che si fa più facile sul lavoro andarsene risulterebbe veramente deleterio.

ma da soli con un solo stipendio non so nemmeno se arriverei alla terza settimana.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non è così semplice.
> 
> dovrei abbandonare il progetto che ho intrapreso a Londra per rientrare in Francia, mi sono costati tanti di quei sacrifici questi 6 mesi che ora che si fa più facile sul lavoro andarsene risulterebbe veramente deleterio.
> 
> ma da soli con un solo stipendio non so nemmeno se arriverei alla terza settimana.


tieni duro questi 4 mesi,scandaglia ogni possibile offerta di locazione.  qualcosa esce fuori.

al limite chiedi un parere ad Alessandra e Miss Caciotta,magari una dritta te la sanno dare


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tieni duro questi 4 mesi,scandaglia ogni possibile offerta di locazione.  qualcosa esce fuori.
> 
> al limite chiedi un parere ad Alessandra e Miss Caciotta,magari una dritta te la sanno dare



io posso anche tenere duro, perché è stata lei a propormela come situazione.
non so come gestirò il momento in cui non rientrerà a casa la sera....morirò di gelosia.

ad ogni modo abbiamo parlato per un oretta e le ho detto papale papale: ci sei stata una sola volta come sostieni e non hai una relazione con lui. benissimo, facciamo finta che ci credo e l'accetto, dividiamo lo stesso tetto e lo stesso letto e ancora non so come gestire la situazione, ma lo posso accettare a patto che l'intruso lo spedisci a fare in culo di corsa. se non c' stato niente, e non c'è niente. l'intruso sparisce perché lui ti cerca e ti cerca tutti i giorni e io non lo accetto.
oppure sei onesta e mi dici: si ho una relazione e allora prendo armi e bagagli e rientro in francia subito.

le ho detto che oggi sono stato ad un passo da chiamare il tizio e fargli un cinema di quelli da oscar.
lei è sbiancata e mi ha pregato di non farlo perché dopo una cosa del genere sarebbe costretta a cambiare il lavoro per la vergogna.
e che se faccio una cosa del genere è certo che non la vedrò, né sentirò mai più.
mi ha aggiunto: promettimi che non chiamerai nessuno e che non creerai nessun problema sul mio posto di lavoro.
io le ho risposto: dimmi la verità. Sei hai una relazione con lui, questo è il momento, me lo dici e me ne vado. Se non ce l'hai quest'essere lo tratti con la stessa rigidità e freddezza con cui stai trattando me.

siamo passati dal ti amo del sabato al ti lascio della domenica con una facilità disarmante. Usi la stessa freddezza con lui, perché se non lo fai tu, lo faccio io.

vedremo che succede.


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Non fare minacce di nessun tipo.Chiamo qui chiamo là...
Devi prendertela con lei.
L'amante può cercarla 1000 volte ma è lei che deve essere chiara con te.
Tu vali molto di più dell'amante.....
Se la cercasse e rispondessi Tu allora sarebbe ben diverso....calma e sangue freddo sempre.
ciao


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non fare minacce di nessun tipo.Chiamo qui chiamo là...
> Devi prendertela con lei.
> L'amante può cercarla 1000 volte ma è lei che deve essere chiara con te.
> Tu vali molto di più dell'amante.....
> ...


ieri notte siamo arrivati a casa più o meno alla stessa ora. lei ha preso l'autobus verso mezzanotte e 30 che passava dal posto dove lavoro io a mezzanotte e 50. 
L'ho chiamata per chiederle dov'era: mi ha risposto, sull'autobus.
Molto bene, lo prendiamo insieme.
provo a chiamarla un paio di minuti prima per avere conferma che fosse sull'autobus giusto e telefono spento.
vabbè, l'autobus arriva salgo, lei è là.
Mi dice: ho la batteria scarica, scusa.
nessun problema.

Di notte mi alzo perché muoio di gelosia e accendo il telefono, batteria carichissima.
nessun messaggio ovviamente, ma din din, doppio squillo di lui che la invitava ad andare a bere qualcosa dopo lavoro e che vista la non risposta, a distanza di un'ora le diceva di richiamarlo domani.

allorché oggi io le ho detto.
ti cerca tutti i giorni e lo sai. Ti ha cercato ieri, ti ha cercato il giorno prima e continuerà a cercarti.
a me da fastidio.
o mi confessi la relazione e me ne vado, oppure se vogliamo fare questo sacrificio insieme questo tizio scompare.
e se non la gestisci tu, la gestisco io.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto. 
Mi dispiace per la tua situazione, ma da quello che racconti sembra proprio che, a prescindere dall'avere o no un'altra relazione, lei sia andata oltre, non sembra condividere lo stesso tuo progetto di vita.
Ora dovresti concentrarti su te stesso e il tuo lavoro, visto che è un momento delicato e se è in qualche modo conveniente restare a vivere insieme, tieni duro... ma non avete modo di dormire in due letti diversi?
Lascia stare di chiamare il suo capo, non ti porterebbe niente di positivo.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Perplesso esci dal corpo del tuba*...  comunque concordo con la parte A del post... Fino ad "evitare"


apa:


----------



## disincantata (24 Agosto 2014)

Lo sai già che ha una relazione.

mollala. 

Continua a dirti bugie
 Un  classico.


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ieri notte siamo arrivati a casa più o meno alla stessa ora. lei ha preso l'autobus verso mezzanotte e 30 che passava dal posto dove lavoro io a mezzanotte e 50.
> L'ho chiamata per chiederle dov'era: mi ha risposto, sull'autobus.
> Molto bene, lo prendiamo insieme.
> provo a chiamarla un paio di minuti prima per avere conferma che fosse sull'autobus giusto e telefono spento.
> ...


Ripeto , non è un problema tuo se la cerca di continuo.
E' un problema della tua ragazza!
La mia amante mi cercava moltissimo tutto il giorno, mi ha cercato anche dopo, ma era un problema mio
e non di mia moglie.
Io ho detto basta.
Per la gelosia non posso aiutarti, la mia indicazione sta nel pensare alle cose belle fatte insieme, se valevano
varranno ancora ricordatelo sempre e non avere paura sei Tu che vali di più..
ciao


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo sai già che ha una relazione.
> 
> mollala.
> 
> ...



mi ha detto di no.
mi sembra sincera ( non so come faccio a crederle ) ma le credo.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ripeto , non è un problema tuo se la cerca di continuo.
> E' un problema della tua ragazza!
> La mia amante mi cercava moltissimo tutto il giorno, mi ha cercato anche dopo, ma era un problema mio
> e non di mia moglie.
> ...



si ma lei ha veramente paura che io possa esporli entrambi in pubblico e forse questa paura le farà prendere un'altra decisione.

le ho chiesto se ha parlato con lui, se gli ha detto che io so. 
Mi ha detto di no.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha detto di no.
> mi sembra sincera ( non so come faccio a crederle ) ma le credo.


perchè 6 innamorato nel senso deteriore del termine.

concordo con chi ti dice di lasciar perdere le telefonate al capo,ci faresti solo la figura del fesso


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè 6 innamorato nel senso deteriore del termine.
> 
> concordo con chi ti dice di lasciar perdere le telefonate al capo,ci faresti solo la figura del fesso


Con l'aggravante che se il tipo licenzia la ragazza.......è un buon passo per ricostruire....si si


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con l'aggravante che se il tipo licenzia la ragazza.......è un buon passo per ricostruire....si si



in che senso la figura del fesso?

e poi il tipo licenzia la ragazza per quale motivo perché non gliela dà più?
suvvia!


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma lei ha veramente paura che io possa esporli entrambi in pubblico e forse questa paura le farà prendere un'altra decisione.
> 
> le ho chiesto se ha parlato con lui, se gli ha detto che io so.
> Mi ha detto di no.


Mia moglie mi ha sbattuto in piazza in un piccolo paesino esponendoci anche all'ira del marito.
Io faccio un lavoro dove sono a contatto con la gente tutto il giorno o quasi.
Non serve a nulla , fidati la mia paura è svanita subito e ancora oggi sto mettendo la faccia davanti
al PUBBLICO che dei miei panni sporchi non ne doveva sapere nulla.Si lavano in famiglia, hai capito?
TU e LEI! TU e LEI!
E' qui che capirai se lei conta più della gelosia, del tradimento ecc ecc
Lei sa quanto vali, stai calmo e parlale di voi due.
Se mente , mente a se stessa e non a Te.
Io posso solo dirti che Tu vali più dell'amante e guarda che non è poco......
Il marito della mia amante ha detto a mia moglie che io sono un cadavere che cammina, sono già morto
per lui.
Non mi ha mai cercato.....un vero signore.
Fai altrettanto fidati che è la cosa giusta.
ciao


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha detto di no.
> mi sembra sincera ( non so come faccio a crederle ) ma le credo.


Se tu le credi è molto probabile che sia sincera, in fondo tu la conosci...
Hai mai pensato che lei la vorrebbe la relazione con il suo capo ma che finché sta con te non si sente di averla?
Ribadisco che secondo me lei è andata oltre voi due e che la faccenda tradimento sì o no ha poca importanza in questo frangente...


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma lei ha veramente paura che io possa esporli entrambi in pubblico e forse questa paura le farà prendere un'altra decisione.
> 
> le ho chiesto se ha parlato con lui, se gli ha detto che io so.
> Mi ha detto di no.


E tu saresti contento che lei resta con te per la paura che fai una scenata e lei perde il posto di lavoro? Pensi di riconquistarla così?



LDS ha detto:


> in che senso la figura del fesso?
> 
> e poi il tipo licenzia la ragazza per quale motivo perché non gliela dà più?
> suvvia!


no, il tipo licenzia la tua ragazza perché il suo ragazzo lo ha sputtanato davanti ad altri o ha minacciato di farlo, o potrebbe farlo perché è geloso e lo chiama per dirgli che lui sa che tra loro c'è qualcosa... mettiti nei panni dell'altro... magari è sposato o comunque è meglio non farle trapelare ste cose nell'ambiente di lavoro... se tu fai la testa calda, come dovrebbe reagire, secondo te, chi ci va di mezzo?

Non è il modo giusto per riconquistarla, se lo vuoi e se lei vuole farsi riconquistare...


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se tu le credi è molto probabile che sia sincera, in fondo tu la conosci...
> Hai mai pensato che lei la vorrebbe la relazione con il suo capo ma che finché sta con te non si sente di averla?
> Ribadisco che secondo me lei è andata oltre voi due e che la faccenda tradimento sì o no ha poca importanza in questo frangente...



ma noi non siamo insieme, mi ha lasciato giovedì sera.
però nonostante tutto mi sento di crederle. Se non ce l'ha la relazione, non ce l'ha.
ma io non posso accettare questo tizio che le fa il filo.

voglio dire, che si fa quando qualcuno importuna ripetutamente la donna degli altri? ad un certo punto qualcosa bisognerà pur fare.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma noi non siamo insieme, mi ha lasciato giovedì sera.
> però nonostante tutto mi sento di crederle. Se non ce l'ha la relazione, non ce l'ha.
> ma io non posso accettare questo tizio che le fa il filo.
> 
> voglio dire, che si fa quando qualcuno importuna ripetutamente la donna degli altri? ad un certo punto qualcosa bisognerà pur fare.


Ma se vi siete lasciati non è la donna d'altri


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E tu saresti contento che lei resta con te per la paura che fai una scenata e lei perde il posto di lavoro? Pensi di riconquistarla così?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da quello che ho capito, ha da pochissimo interrotto la relazione con la sua ragazza, e non vedo per quale motivo, la mia debba diventare la sua valvola di sfogo.
ma che scherziamo....

va bene tutto, ma mica posso passare per il coglione.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma se vi siete lasciati non è la donna d'altri



mercoledì, ti amo stiamo benissimo insieme
giovedì: ti lascio non ti amo più.

o menti mercoledì, o menti giovedì.

io scelgo di credere che mente giovedì.

alla fine, è stata lei a dirmi di restare e non se ne è andata, ma resta a casa con me.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> da quello che ho capito, ha da pochissimo interrotto la relazione con la sua ragazza, e non vedo per quale motivo, la mia debba diventare la sua valvola di sfogo.
> ma che scherziamo....
> 
> va bene tutto, ma mica posso passare per il coglione.


Scusa... ma non è più la tua ragazza, hai detto che vi siete lasciati?
E se lui anche è libero, perché non dovrebbe provarci con una che gli piace?

Non ti sembra di essere un po' incoerente?


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mercoledì, ti amo stiamo benissimo insieme
> giovedì: ti lascio non ti amo più.
> 
> o menti mercoledì, o menti giovedì.
> ...


Allora gli incoerenti siete due...

Ribadisco, a prescindere dall'altro, è tra voi due la questione, tra te e lei e l'altro non c'entra niente.

Magari lei gli ha detto che vi siete lasciati e giovedì viene dopo mercoledì...


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa... ma non è più la tua ragazza, hai detto che vi siete lasciati?
> E se lui anche è libero, perché non dovrebbe provarci con una che gli piace?
> 
> Non ti sembra di essere un po' incoerente?


ma mica sono passati 6 mesi, che è quello che ho detto oggi alla mia ragazza.
qua si pretende che io metabolizzi accetti e faccia finta di niente, anzi che debba far il grande, il signore.

so passati 3 giorni, e 4 giorni fa era innamorata di me.

in 3 giorni ho il diritto di chiamare la donna che si infila nelle mie lenzuola la mia ragazza.
credo di avere più diritto io dopo più di anno che ci sono insieme, che un quaquaraqua qualunque.

del resto io le ho espressamente detto: se hai una relazione, me lo dici e me ne vado.
onestà per onestà.

non è che dormo nel tuo letto se tu hai un altro.
e se hai un altro, che cacchio dormi nel mio letto.

morale della favola, gradirei non dover scoprire questo tizio che la tempesta, soprattutto se lei mi dice che non lo vuole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mercoledì, ti amo stiamo benissimo insieme
> giovedì: ti lascio non ti amo più.
> 
> o menti mercoledì, o menti giovedì.
> ...



ho l'impressione che voi due vi parlate ma non vi ascoltate. finché non sistemate questo problema di comunicazione sarà difficile stabilire come sia meglio muoversi per entrambi


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che voi due vi parlate ma non vi ascoltate. finché non sistemate questo problema di comunicazione sarà difficile stabilire come sia meglio muoversi per entrambi



probabilmente hai ragione, sono un pelo poco portato ad ascoltare e credere a qualcuno che ha preso la mia vita e l'ha fatta rotolare giù da un burrone in una giornata con la facilità e la freddezza di un tostapane.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma mica sono passati 6 mesi, che è quello che ho detto oggi alla mia ragazza.
> qua si pretende che io metabolizzi accetti e faccia finta di niente, anzi che debba far il grande, il signore.
> 
> so passati 3 giorni, e 4 giorni fa era innamorata di me.
> ...


beh dal tuo racconto sembrava che le cose fossero venute fuori da settimane...

e comunque tu continui a focalizzarti sul tipo, mentre è sulla tua compagna che dovresti concentrarti...

e parlare di diritto... boh... non si hanno diritti su una persona... se lei si sente la tua donna la chiami tua, altrimenti no...


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> beh dal tuo racconto sembrava che le cose fossero venute fuori da settimane...
> 
> e comunque tu continui a focalizzarti sul tipo, mentre è sulla tua compagna che dovresti concentrarti...
> 
> e parlare di diritto... boh... non si hanno diritti su una persona... se lei si sente la tua donna la chiami tua, altrimenti no...



bè io sono stato cristallino.

hai una relazione, me ne vado.
mi dici che non ce l'hai. ti chiedo gentilmente visto che hai deciso di rimanere a casa e di stare insieme di mandare a quel paese il tizio che ha aggiunto della benzina al fuoco.
mi pare una richiesta ragionevole.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè io sono stato cristallino.
> 
> hai una relazione, me ne vado.
> mi dici che non ce l'hai. ti chiedo gentilmente visto che hai deciso di rimanere a casa e di stare insieme di mandare a quel paese il tizio che ha aggiunto della benzina al fuoco.
> mi pare una richiesta ragionevole.


Invece lei ti ha detto che vuole dividere solo le spese, mi pare... che non vuole stare con te come coppia, o mi sbaglio? E' questo che devi capire ed eventualmente accettare... se resta lì è x convenienza economica, di entrambi mi pare di aver capito, e non perché state insieme...

Poi se il tuo racconto cambia in continuazione... non lo so... io non so più leggere...


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che voi due vi parlate ma non vi ascoltate. finché non sistemate questo problema di comunicazione sarà difficile stabilire come sia meglio muoversi per entrambi


Chiara ha ragione.Ascoltatevi , parlatevi , chiaritevi e ripartite.




lolapal ha detto:


> beh dal tuo racconto sembrava che le cose fossero venute fuori da settimane...
> 
> e comunque tu continui a focalizzarti sul tipo, mentre è sulla tua compagna che dovresti concentrarti...
> 
> e parlare di diritto... boh... non si hanno diritti su una persona... se lei si sente la tua donna la chiami tua, altrimenti no...


E' vero, non si hanno diritti.Cosa devi fare se un tipo tacchina la ragazza che ami e si dice tua?
Nulla è capace di difendersi da sola.
Se il tipo diviene prepotente ci sono molti modi per dissuaderlo, ma proprio molti e nessuno violento.
Quando ci ho provato con la mia amante hai voglia se si difendeva mi dava il due di picche altro che due di spade...
Il pensare alla tua ragazza è sintomo di maturità, lo sfogarsi con il tizio è sintomo di debolezza.
Sii forte e abbi pensieri positivi, Tu vali per lei....se non fosse così :Il giorno più bello? OGGI.
ciao


----------



## Stark72 (24 Agosto 2014)

Sto vivendo una situazione simile alla tua, solo che ci sono matrimonio e figli. Capisco cosa provi e non ti diro' di mandarla affanculo, ma non potete vivere insieme in questo momento. Lei non puo' riflettere su nulla e tu diventi ingombrante. Sbagliatissimo poi a mio avviso tentare approcci di tenerezza o latamente sessuali. Le donne di norma non vivono il sesso come noi, non lo fanno se non sentono coinvolgimento, qualunque esso sia. Fa male lo so, per he' ti fa pensare al fatto che con l'altro non si sia affatto scostata. Ma se ti avvicini in quel modo la spingi lontano. Sono mesi che non tocco mia moglie e nemmeno ci provo. Una volta sola le ho parlato cingendole la vita con un braccio perche' piangeva da sola e mi sembrava un gesto di vicinanza, anche se lei con me non l'ha fatto. Non diventare ossessivo, non forzarla in nulla. Puoi solo attendere se vuoi e se hai la forza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione, *sono un pelo poco portato ad ascoltare e credere a qualcuno che ha preso la mia vita e l'ha fatta rotolare giù da un burrone* in una giornata con la facilità e la freddezza di un tostapane.


è comprensibile. ma comunicare in modo di spiegarti e ascoltare quel che lei ha da spiegare è l'unico modo che hai per chiudere il cerchio e trovare un po' di serenità per te stesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Chiara ha ragione.Ascoltatevi , parlatevi , chiaritevi e *ripartite.*


io lo intendo anche come: ripartite ognuno per conto proprio,


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> beh dal tuo racconto sembrava che le cose fossero venute fuori da settimane...
> 
> e comunque tu continui a focalizzarti sul tipo, mentre è sulla tua compagna che dovresti concentrarti...
> 
> e parlare di diritto... boh... non si hanno diritti su una persona... se lei si sente la tua donna la chiami tua, altrimenti no...



allora il tutto è nato 2 domeniche fa il giorno prima di partire per le vacanze, ed ad allora io ipotizzo mi abbia tradito ( e così mi ha confermato ) la sera che non è tornata a casa, ovvero può essere un mese fa, prima addirittura della firma del contratto per un anno!!!!

due domeniche fa mi dice che non mi ama più, partiamo in vacanza, confessa il tradimento, riprendiamo, sembra essere ripresa, ritorna a dirmi che mi ama, che è felice e che stiamo bene insieme.
poi giovedì sera questa mi rilascia di nuovo.

questo è il sunto cronologico.


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io lo intendo anche come: ripartite ognuno per conto proprio,


In questo caso anch'io!
Poi non si sa mai.......


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sto vivendo una situazione simile alla tua, solo che ci sono matrimonio e figli. Capisco cosa provi e non ti diro' di mandarla affanculo, ma non potete vivere insieme in questo momento. Lei non puo' riflettere su nulla e tu diventi ingombrante. Sbagliatissimo poi a mio avviso tentare approcci di tenerezza o latamente sessuali. Le donne di norma non vivono il sesso come noi, non lo fanno se non sentono coinvolgimento, qualunque esso sia. Fa male lo so, per he' ti fa pensare al fatto che con l'altro non si sia affatto scostata. Ma se ti avvicini in quel modo la spingi lontano. Sono mesi che non tocco mia moglie e nemmeno ci provo. Una volta sola le ho parlato cingendole la vita con un braccio perche' piangeva da sola e mi sembrava un gesto di vicinanza, anche se lei con me non l'ha fatto. Non diventare ossessivo, non forzarla in nulla. Puoi solo attendere se vuoi e se hai la forza.



che vuol dire non possiamo vivere insieme.
qua non si sa dove andare a dormire proprio, altro che dormire insieme. 
l'alternativa sono veramente i ponti o i divani degli amici....
considerando che entrambi lavoriamo dalle 9 alla mattina fino a mezzanotte la sera, non è il massimo dormire sul divano, per non parlare del fastidio non indifferente.

lei mi ha detto che vuole del tempo per se e che ha voglia di stare un po' da sola ( e qua non so se le devo credere, o ha voglia di stare con l'altro )

mi turba soprattutto che mercoledì abbiamo fatto benissimo l'amore, siamo anche andati a comprarci degli oli essenziali profumati per farci i massaggi, mercoledì!!!!!! usati una sera sola, perché il giorno dopo non mi ama più.
non capisco proprio come si possa concepire un pensiero del genere.

ma nemmeno una macchina lo farebbe.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

poi vuole i suoi spazi, ma che spazi che viviamo una vita di lavoro dalla mattina alla sera.
l'unico spazio che possiamo avere privato è il letto.

quello abbiamo deciso di condividerlo.

non capisco quali spazi voglia avere.....non ci vedevamo mai prima, non credo sia un problema non vederci adesso.

certo che però a me farebbe piacere passare l'ora e mezza di pausa che abbiamo insieme.....


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora il tutto è nato 2 domeniche fa il giorno prima di partire per le vacanze, ed ad allora io ipotizzo mi abbia tradito ( e così mi ha confermato ) la sera che non è tornata a casa, ovvero può essere un mese fa, prima addirittura della firma del contratto per un anno!!!!
> 
> due domeniche fa mi dice che non mi ama più, partiamo in vacanza, confessa il tradimento, riprendiamo, sembra essere ripresa, ritorna a dirmi che mi ama, che è felice e che stiamo bene insieme.
> poi giovedì sera questa mi rilascia di nuovo.
> ...


allora è probabile che nell'atmosfera della vacanza insieme si sia ricreata un'atmosfera che l'ha riavvicinata, poi, tornando nella routine, a lei sono tornati su tutti i dubbi che aveva prima...
sicuramente, lei ha sbagliato a non parlartene prima della firma del nuovo contratto...


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> poi vuole i suoi spazi, ma che spazi che viviamo una vita di lavoro dalla mattina alla sera.
> l'unico spazio che possiamo avere privato è il letto.
> 
> quello abbiamo deciso di condividerlo.
> ...


non credo si riferisca a spazi fisici, ma emotivi...


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> allora è probabile che nell'atmosfera della vacanza insieme si sia ricreata un'atmosfera che l'ha riavvicinata, poi, tornando nella routine, a lei sono tornati su tutti i dubbi che aveva prima...
> sicuramente, lei ha sbagliato a non parlartene prima della firma del nuovo contratto...


si potevano fare tutt'altri discorsi.
le ho detto più di una volta. Siamo sicuri? un altro anno!? 
guarda che è lungo un anno.

in più mi aveva già tradito.

il punto è che quando siamo stati solo io e lei ed avevamo effettivamente il tempo per stare insieme e divertirci come abbiamo fatto prima di venire a londra, siamo stati bene e ci siamo ritrovati.
ritornare a lavorare l'ha messa di fronte al tizio che è partito alla carica e l'ha scombussolata. 
ecco perché non voglio che si faccia avanti.

per come sono andate le nostre vacanze, sento che posso riprenderla, ma se c'è qualcuno che mette i bastoni fra le ruote, sarà sempre molto più difficile.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si potevano fare tutt'altri discorsi.
> le ho detto più di una volta. Siamo sicuri? un altro anno!?
> guarda che è lungo un anno.
> 
> ...


scusami tanto, ma la tua (?) compagna è demente? Non sa da sé cosa vuole? Se è scombussolata dal tipo ci sarà pure un motivo, no? Se mi scombussola qualcuno, e ti dico che mi è successo, non prendo e lascio il mio compagno su due piedi perché c'è questo tipo, il tipo è un campanello d'allarme per qualcosa che non andava già prima.
Se la vuoi riprendere, non è certo "eliminando" l'altro tizio che la riconquisti...


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> scusami tanto, ma la tua (?) compagna è demente? Non sa da sé cosa vuole? Se è scombussolata dal tipo ci sarà pure un motivo, no? Se mi scombussola qualcuno, e ti dico che mi è successo, non prendo e lascio il mio compagno su due piedi perché c'è questo tipo, il tipo è un campanello d'allarme per qualcosa che non andava già prima.
> Se la vuoi riprendere, non è certo "eliminando" l'altro tizio che la riconquisti...


e lo so....

infatti le ho preso i fiori che le piacciono tanto, sono sul suo comodino che l'aspettano.
le ho portato il pranzo al lavoro.
le preparo la cena per quando torna.
ho comprato una bottiglia di vino.
le ho lavato tutte le camice e domani gliele stiro.

la vado a prendere questa sera quando finisce.

mi rimbocco le maniche e comincio a corteggiarla come se l'avessi conosciuta ieri sera.

solo non voglio intoppi ridicoli perché c'è un altro che l'assilla. a me sembra di non chiedere la luna.
solo il tempo di riconquistarla.

e il tempo che ho a disposizione, visto il lavoro è meglio che lo passi con me, piuttosto che con lui.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e lo so....
> 
> infatti le ho preso i fiori che le piacciono tanto, sono sul suo comodino che l'aspettano.
> le ho portato il pranzo al lavoro.
> ...


sono tutte cose bellissime 

da quando siete tornati, lei ha accettato gli inviti del capo fuori dal lavoro?


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> sono tutte cose bellissime
> 
> da quando siete tornati, lei ha accettato gli inviti del capo fuori dal lavoro?


no perchè la cosa è scoppiata giovedì sera, io venerdì mattina mi sono fatto il tragitto, fra il resto con la metro in sciopero, sull'autobus piangendo a dirotto come un agnellino al macello.
arrivo al lavoro in lacrime, mi lavo la faccia...faccio quello che devo fare fino alle 11:30. 
poi alle 11:30 non ce la facevo più, vado dal mio capo e gli dico cosa mi è successo ( evitando che mi ha messo le corna ) e che non so come fare a gestire il lavoro.
sono a contatto con il pubblico in un posto molto prestigioso e sono tenuto a sorridere e a mostrare gioia e felicità. una cosa che venerdì mattina proprio non c'era.
non so nemmeno come ho fatto ad arrivare alla sera, ma lei è venuta direttamente a casa.
sabato, cioè ieri, siamo tornati a casa insieme.
oggi in pausa pranzo ci siamo visti.

quindi in soldoni se è uscita con lui l'ha fatto nella pausa delle 15:30 - 17:00 del venerdì o di ieri, ma non credo.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no perchè la cosa è scoppiata giovedì sera, io venerdì mattina mi sono fatto il tragitto, fra il resto con la metro in sciopero, sull'autobus piangendo a dirotto come un agnellino al macello.
> arrivo al lavoro in lacrime, mi lavo la faccia...faccio quello che devo fare fino alle 11:30.
> poi alle 11:30 non ce la facevo più, vado dal mio capo e gli dico cosa mi è successo ( evitando che mi ha messo le corna ) e che non so come fare a gestire il lavoro.
> sono a contatto con il pubblico in un posto molto prestigioso e sono tenuto a sorridere e a mostrare gioia e felicità. una cosa che venerdì mattina proprio non c'era.
> ...


Allora devi avere pazienza, fare queste cose per lei, ma senza soffocarla, senza darle l'impressione che la controlli o che la tampini, parlarle di voi due e non del tipo, cercare di ricreare l'atmosfera della vacanza per il tempo che riuscite a passare insieme...
Se non perdi la testa facendoti accecare dalla gelosia o da film che ti fai in testa e ti concentri, forse ce la fai, e se poi lei non torna sui suoi passi, almeno tu ce l'avrai messa tutta, aspetti la fine del contratto d'affitto e riparti da te stesso... sei giovane e hai tempo per trovare una compagna che condivide il tuo stesso progetto di vita...


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Allora devi avere pazienza, fare queste cose per lei, ma senza soffocarla, senza darle l'impressione che la controlli o che la tampini, parlarle di voi due e non del tipo, cercare di ricreare l'atmosfera della vacanza per il tempo che riuscite a passare insieme...
> Se non perdi la testa facendoti accecare dalla gelosia o da film che ti fai in testa e ti concentri, forse ce la fai, e se poi lei non torna sui suoi passi, almeno tu ce l'avrai messa tutta, aspetti la fine del contratto d'affitto e riparti da te stesso... sei giovane e hai tempo per trovare una compagna che condivide il tuo stesso progetto di vita...



quello è il problema. sono i film mentali, ma tipo ho visto che si è comprata delle gomme da masticare che non ha mai utilizzato e mi sono detto che le deve aver prese per baciare l'altro.
cose dell'altro mondo.

io non voglio tampinarla.....ma ho a disposizione giusto questi pochi momenti....ed è chiaro che se lei non voglia passarli con me...non potrò mai riconquistarla.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Le donne a volte sono complicate.
Può benissimo essere che, di fronte all'impegno preso della casa e ai tuoi discorsi di matrimonio, lei abbia capito che non se la sente. 
Poiché ti vuole bene ha provato a vedere se si trattava solo di paura o di altro. Questo spiega la vacanza e gli olii.
Verificato che non se la sente davvero ti ha comunicato la decisione.
Le avances del capo possono essere state il detonatore ma non la causa di tutto.
Per me devi cercare di trovare una soluzione pratica che non ti faccia perdere il lavoro e la casa.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

la soluzione pratica per non perdere lavoro e casa l'abbiamo trovata e l'ha proposta lei.
si vive insieme anche se non siamo più insieme....
non mi sembra una grande idea, ma è l'unica che sembra possa funzionare


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

è una cazzata se le propongo dei massaggi questa sera?


----------



## disincantata (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è una cazzata se le propongo dei massaggi questa sera?



La vuoi a qualunque prezzo?

Provaci.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che vuol dire non possiamo vivere insieme.
> qua non si sa dove andare a dormire proprio, altro che dormire insieme.
> l'alternativa sono veramente i ponti o i divani degli amici....
> considerando che entrambi lavoriamo dalle 9 alla mattina fino a mezzanotte la sera, non è il massimo dormire sul divano, per non parlare del fastidio non indifferente.
> ...


ma avete firmato un contratto di lavoro o vi siete venduti come schiavi?


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma avete firmato un contratto di lavoro o vi siete venduti come schiavi?



caro mio, l'Inghilterra non è l'Italia. e lavorare in un ristorante di lusso comporta degli enormi sacrifici.


----------



## disincantata (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma avete firmato un contratto di lavoro o vi siete venduti come schiavi?



Me lo sono chiesta anch'io ma non mi meraviglia più niente.

Qui c'è un hotel a 4 stelle (lasciamo perdere che non le merita proprio) che ormai assume solo bulgari, li assicura per sei ore al giorno e ne fanno anche 12/15 a stipendi da fame. Ispettorato del lavoro dove sei?????


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> caro mio, l'Inghilterra non è l'Italia. e lavorare in un ristorante di lusso comporta degli enormi sacrifici.


sì ma lavorare 15 ore al giorno ha senso per un periodo limitato.   e sicuramente non aiuta ad avere una vita privata.

e a me è capitato di dover lavorare anche 21 ore filate.

Come ha scritto anche Brunetta,può essere che sta ragazza non se la sia sentita di sposare un fantasma.


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è una cazzata se le propongo dei massaggi questa sera?


E una fetta di culo tagliata sottile sottile vicino all'osso no?!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2014)

Lei ti ha fatto una proposta di convivenza. Ti ha lasciato. Non state insieme. Capisco la tua disperazione ma lei ha diritto a fare ció che vuole ora della sua vita. Non credo tu possa porre condizioni e soprattutto non puoi chiamare un tipo perchè va con una ragazza che non sta più con te. 
Mi spiace davvero per te ma devi realizzare che le cose sono cambiate


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei ti ha fatto una proposta di convivenza. Ti ha lasciato. Non state insieme. Capisco la tua disperazione ma lei ha diritto a fare ció che vuole ora della sua vita. Non credo tu possa porre condizioni e soprattutto non puoi chiamare un tipo perchè va con una ragazza che non sta più con te.
> Mi spiace davvero per te ma devi realizzare che le cose sono cambiate



ma le cose sono cambiate dall'oggi al domani, da mercoledì a giovedì. di punto in bianco dopo che ci eravamo ripromessi di crederci ancora, dopo che mi aveva detto che mi amava ed era felice. Allora evidentemente stava mentendo.

e se mi dice che non ha alcuna relazione con questo tizio e che non lo vuole assolutamente, bè, allora io so che non ho nessuna pretesa di avanzare diritti vari ed eventuali.
ma si deve anche comprendere dall'altra parte che se dobbiamo dormire nello stesso letto a 10 centimetri di distanza e io non posso nemmeno allungare le mani a quella che fino a 5 giorni fa diceva di amarmi ed essere felice, bè mi fa morire di gelosia.
non so come e quanto tempo io abbia bisogno per metabolizzare la cosa, ma di sicuro non sono un automa.

se io dico ti amo mercoledì giovedì non mi sveglio che non ti amo più.

mi sembra semplicissimo e soprattutto non si può pretendere che l'altro comprenda....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma le cose sono cambiate dall'oggi al domani, da mercoledì a giovedì. di punto in bianco dopo che ci eravamo ripromessi di crederci ancora, dopo che mi aveva detto che mi amava ed era felice. Allora evidentemente stava mentendo.
> 
> e se mi dice che non ha alcuna relazione con questo tizio e che non lo vuole assolutamente, bè, allora io so che non ho nessuna pretesa di avanzare diritti vari ed eventuali.
> ma si deve anche comprendere dall'altra parte che se dobbiamo dormire nello stesso letto a 10 centimetri di distanza e io non posso nemmeno allungare le mani a quella che fino a 5 giorni fa diceva di amarmi ed essere felice, bè mi fa morire di gelosia.
> ...


Ma nessuno pretende nulla. Ma nemmeno tu puoi pretendere che lei viva una vita che non vuole vivere.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma lavorare 15 ore al giorno ha senso per un periodo limitato.   e sicuramente non aiuta ad avere una vita privata.
> 
> e a me è capitato di dover lavorare anche 21 ore filate.
> 
> Come ha scritto anche Brunetta,può essere che sta ragazza non se la sia sentita di sposare un fantasma.



sono arrivato a dirle che odio il lavoro che amo. perché lo sapevo che ci avrebbe potuto allontanare. 12 ore al giorno tutti i giorni con 2 giorni di riposo alla settimana.
siamo stati anche sfortunatissimi perché io non lavoro mai la domenica, e lei non può avere ogni settimana la domenica libera, perciò spesso siamo andati avanti per settimane vedendoci 20 minuti al giorno, convivendo.

robe che io arrivavo a casa all'una e mezza e lei stava dormendo, si svegliava alle 8 e io stavo dormendo perché cominciavo a mezzogiorno.....

veramente straziante come cosa, è chiaro che si incrinano i rapporti.
è chiaro che le uniche persone con cui puoi condividere qualcosa, ridere e scherzare altro non sono che i colleghi di lavoro....
nel mio ristorante ci sono 70 persone che lavorano a 10 coppie....alcune sposate con figli.
fate un po' voi....

è una vita di enorme sacrificio, che da tantissime soddisfazioni a livello economico e professionale, ma che ha uno sbocco piacevole a livello familiare solo se la tua compagna non solo fa lo stesso lavoro, ma proprio è li con te nello stesso posto.

purtroppo è così


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma nessuno pretende nulla. Ma nemmeno tu puoi pretendere che lei viva una vita che non vuole vivere.



ma quello che non capisco, che non mi fa capacitare che sia vero è il fatto che è stata tra le mie braccia con gli occhi felici e pieni di serenità fino a poco fa.

ci sono dei problemi, lo sappiamo, ci vediamo poco, lo sappiamo, si affrontano e si cercano soluzioni quando si è in una coppia che si ama.
dire è finita il giorno dopo che mi hai detto ti amo, lo trovo ingiusto e non so nemmeno come giustificarlo a livello emotivo.

non capisco come si possano provar due emozioni così distinti nell'arco di 24 ore.

io non ne sono capace, evidentemente qualcuno ci riesce.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma le cose sono cambiate dall'oggi al domani, da mercoledì a giovedì. di punto in bianco dopo che ci eravamo ripromessi di crederci ancora, dopo che mi aveva detto che mi amava ed era felice. Allora evidentemente stava mentendo.
> 
> e se mi dice che non ha alcuna relazione con questo tizio e che non lo vuole assolutamente, bè, allora io so che non ho nessuna pretesa di avanzare diritti vari ed eventuali.
> ma si deve anche comprendere dall'altra parte che se dobbiamo dormire nello stesso letto a 10 centimetri di distanza e io non posso nemmeno allungare le mani a quella che fino a 5 giorni fa diceva di amarmi ed essere felice, bè mi fa morire di gelosia.
> ...


Dunque. che sta ragazza abbia avuto il tatto con te di un carrarmato in cristalleria credo sia pacifico per tutti.

Che tu abbia diritto e bisogno di tempo per metabolizzare la cosa è altrettanto pacifico.

Però o cominci da qui a realizzare che le cose sono cambiate oppure tu mi esci di testa,quell'uomo.

Per quanto io lo trovi folle come orari,il tuo lavoro è un ottimo modo per distogliere l'attenzione.    e trova qualsiasi scusa per stare fuori casa,stacci solo lo stretto necessario.

ancora una cosa: abitate in un bilocale oppure hai modo di mettere un divano-letto in sala?    giusto per non dover dormire con chi ti ha fatto male


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dunque. che sta ragazza abbia avuto il tatto con te di un carrarmato in cristalleria credo sia pacifico per tutti.
> 
> Che tu abbia diritto e bisogno di tempo per metabolizzare la cosa è altrettanto pacifico.
> 
> ...



ma io ci sono già passato sopra il tradimento, è successo pazienza. in passato con altre ragazze è successo a me. non sono mica un fesso, non ci vediamo mai, può succedere.
quello che mi fa star male è che lei preferisca gettare la nostra relazione alle ortiche che ha un potenziale ( siamo stati benissimo in vacanza quando potevamo dedicarci l'uno all'altro ) per non so quale motivo.

si posso dormire sul divano, ma tanto non dormo, sono 2 giorni che sono seduto sul letto poggiato allo schienale a guardarla dormire. 
non la vedo mai, ho paura che di punto in bianco se ne vada, almeno me la guardo mentre dorme.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono arrivato a dirle che odio il lavoro che amo. perché lo sapevo che ci avrebbe potuto allontanare. 12 ore al giorno tutti i giorni con 2 giorni di riposo alla settimana.
> siamo stati anche sfortunatissimi perché io non lavoro mai la domenica, e lei non può avere ogni settimana la domenica libera, perciò spesso siamo andati avanti per settimane vedendoci 20 minuti al giorno, convivendo.
> 
> robe che io arrivavo a casa all'una e mezza e lei stava dormendo, si svegliava alle 8 e io stavo dormendo perché cominciavo a mezzogiorno.....
> ...


quindi sai perchè con la tua ex fidanzata non poteva che finire così.    sarebbe stata una vedovanza a marito vivo


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

la mia giornata di oggi la posso racchiudere così:

ho passato la mattinata a lavorare su dei vini per lei.
sono andato a fare la spesa per prepararle il pranzo.
le ho preparato il pranzo.
ho aspettato le ore 15:30 per poter stare con lei 60 minuti.
sono rientrato a casa.
le ho preparato la cena e messo i fiori sul comodino.
sto aspettando che passino i prossimi 43 minuti per uscire di casa ed andare a prenderla.

poi arriveremo a casa, si farà una doccia e andrà a dormire perché è demolita dopo aver mangiato.
spero di poter ridere e scherzare con lei per almeno 30 minuti.

dopo di che la guarderò dormire fino a domani mattina alle ore 8 quando si alzerà per andare a lavorare e ripeterò la giornata uguale ed identica perché domani è bank holiday e io non lavoro, ma lei si.

in compenso abbiamo il mercoledì libero tutti e due e spero di poter passare un buon momento con lei.


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi sai perchè con la tua ex fidanzata non poteva che finire così.    sarebbe stata una vedovanza a marito vivo



si fanno delle scelte e dei sacrifici.
lo abbiamo scelto insieme.

io ho avuto più di una possibilità di tradirla, non mi è nemmeno passato per l'anticamera del cervello e quando mi hanno proposto di uscire a bere qualcosa ho sempre risposto: passo 12 ore al giorno con voi e 1 ora al giorno con la mia compagna.

è l'ora più importante della mia giornata.

ci vediamo domani.

purtroppo lei non ha fatto come me.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si fanno delle scelte e dei sacrifici.
> lo abbiamo scelto insieme.
> 
> io ho avuto più di una possibilità di tradirla, non mi è nemmeno passato per l'anticamera del cervello e quando mi hanno proposto di uscire a bere qualcosa ho sempre risposto: passo 12 ore al giorno con voi e 1 ora al giorno con la mia compagna.
> ...


Infatti.   ha scelto di non vivere con un uomo che vede mezzora al giorno.    poteva comportarsi meglio sicuramente.

Ma la sua scelta ha un senso,per me


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti.   ha scelto di non vivere con un uomo che vede mezzora al giorno.    poteva comportarsi meglio sicuramente.
> 
> Ma la sua scelta ha un senso,per me



ma lo sapeva anche prima.

e non cambierà niente perché non sarà differente con nessun altro.
l'unica cosa da fare è cambiare lavoro.

ma se siamo insieme è perché abbiamo la stessa passione per l'ospitalità di alto livello, per l'arte che professiamo con amore e dedizione al servizio del cliente.

è un piacere indescrivibile. 

è così che ci siamo conosciuti, è così che ci siamo amati.

certo che non lavorando più insieme ci siamo allontanati.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si fanno delle scelte e dei sacrifici.
> lo abbiamo scelto insieme.
> 
> io ho avuto più di una possibilità di tradirla, non mi è nemmeno passato per l'anticamera del cervello e quando mi hanno proposto di uscire a bere qualcosa ho sempre risposto: passo 12 ore al giorno con voi e 1 ora al giorno con la mia compagna.
> ...


LDS so che è dura ma l'amore può passare anche senza ragioni evidentissime, certo la vostra scarsa possibilità di passare del tempo insieme  Avrà contribuito, può accadere


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma lo sapeva anche prima.
> 
> e non cambierà niente perché non sarà differente con nessun altro.
> l'unica cosa da fare è cambiare lavoro.
> ...


sì ma a questo punto famme capì.

lei prima lavorava in ristorante con te e come te e adesso non più?  perchè hai citato una bank holiday.

se ho capito bene,perchè lei ha cambiato lavoro?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma lo sapeva anche prima.
> 
> e non cambierà niente perché non sarà differente con nessun altro.
> l'unica cosa da fare è cambiare lavoro.
> ...


Ma l'altro post che ti ho scritto l'hai letto e considerato? Per me no.
Conosco una ragazza che, dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento, è andata a convivere con il fidanzato e dopo tre mesi l'ha mollato.
In effetti ha avuto anche una breve relazione con un altro (decisamente affascinante) ma questo è stato solo un sintomo e non la causa della fine della convivenza.
Lei ha lasciato la casa all'ex, portandosi via quattro cose.
Si è resa conto che la storia si era esaurita.
Per me vedersi poco o tanto non c'entra nulla. Se c'è sentimento il poco tempo disponibile è prezioso e ogni volta si ricrea l'atmosfera delle prime volte.
Ma se è finita è finita.
Potete continuare la coabitazione con regole chiare.
Se lei dovesse rendersi conto che ti vuole non dovrebbe mandati un sms.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono arrivato a dirle che odio il lavoro che amo. perché lo sapevo che ci avrebbe potuto allontanare. 12 ore al giorno tutti i giorni con 2 giorni di riposo alla settimana.
> siamo stati anche sfortunatissimi perché io non lavoro mai la domenica, e lei non può avere ogni settimana la domenica libera, perciò spesso *siamo andati avanti per settimane vedendoci 20 minuti al giorno, convivendo.
> 
> robe che io arrivavo a casa all'una e mezza e lei stava dormendo, si svegliava alle 8 e io stavo dormendo perché cominciavo a mezzogiorno.....*
> ...


mi hai ricordato questo film

[video=youtube;yqtfywGOI80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqtfywGOI80[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> mi hai ricordato questo film
> "Tutti i santi giorni"


Lui è l'uomo ideale.
Lei matta come un cavallo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma a questo punto famme capì.
> 
> lei prima lavorava in ristorante con te e come te e adesso non più?  perchè hai citato una* bank holiday.*
> 
> se ho capito bene,perchè lei ha cambiato lavoro?


Credo sia la banca delle ore, giornate di recupero straordinari.


----------



## spleen (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> mi hai ricordato questo film
> 
> [video=youtube;yqtfywGOI80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqtfywGOI80[/video]


Enno cavolo quelli de "tutti i santi giorni" siamo io e mia moglie.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Enno cavolo quelli de "tutti i santi giorni" siamo io e mia moglie.


ok... dopo questa dichiarazione mi hai incuriosito mooooolto...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...


ma ehm...mmm...
come dire 
povero te...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> mi hai ricordato questo film
> 
> [video=youtube;yqtfywGOI80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqtfywGOI80[/video]


Bello questo film:up:


Lui. Fa una. Tenerezza...


----------



## spleen (24 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma io ci sono già passato sopra il tradimento, è successo pazienza. in passato con altre ragazze è successo a me. non sono mica un fesso, non ci vediamo mai, può succedere.
> quello che mi fa star male è che lei preferisca gettare la nostra relazione alle ortiche *che ha un potenzial*e ( siamo stati benissimo in vacanza quando potevamo dedicarci l'uno all'altro ) per non so quale motivo.
> 
> si posso dormire sul divano, ma tanto non dormo, sono 2 giorni che sono seduto sul letto poggiato allo schienale a guardarla dormire.
> non la vedo mai, ho paura che di punto in bianco se ne vada, almeno me la guardo mentre dorme.


Ecco, sul potenziale della tua relazione forse dovresti farti dei grossi interrogativi.
Da quello che hai raccontato credo che la tua ragazza tu la conosca poco, anche se ci hai convissuto per un po'.
E' tipico delle persone in difficoltà  cambiare repentinamente idea come fa lei adesso, esprime un disagio. Io non credo nemmeno che il problema sia il tempo che passate insieme (come già detto da qualcun altro ).
Il punto è che lei non se la sente di impegnarsi in profondità con te.
E' dura da digerire, ma credo che non ti ami.
Non abbastanza almeno da renderti completamente pertecipe della sua vita.
Vivila in possitivo, sei giovane e puoi guardare al futuro con ottimismo.
Se ti è possibile trasferisciti in un'altra stanza con il materasso in attesa di separarvi definitivamente.
E sta bene attento a non rimanere sentimentalmente dipendente da lei.
Se non vuoi distruggerti la vita.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Enno cavolo quelli de "tutti i santi giorni" siamo io e mia moglie.


Tua moglie è matta?


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie è matta?


Stavo un po' scherzando.
Vero è però che quando ci siamo conosciuti eravamo praticamente così.
Poi nel tempo siamo cambiati.
Siamo cambiati entrambi .... forse per riuscire a stare insieme, non ti so' spiegare bene cosa ci è successo.
Quando ho raccontato la mia storia in una delle risposte avevo anche citato proprio questo film..
Siamo comunque ancora oggi
diversissimi.


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Stavo un po' scherzando.
> Vero è però che quando ci siamo conosciuti eravamo praticamente così.
> Poi nel tempo siamo cambiati.
> Siamo cambiati entrambi .... forse per riuscire a stare insieme, non ti so' spiegare bene cosa ci è successo.
> ...


Ho citato il film più che per la "diversità" tra lui e lei, che poi secondo me è più compensazione, per gli orari di lavoro dei due protagonisti...


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho citato il film più che per la "diversità" tra lui e lei, che poi secondo me è più compensazione, per gli orari di lavoro dei due protagonisti...


C'è stato un periodo della nostra vita di coppia durante il quale io lavoravo tutta la settimana, partivo alle 7 la mattina e tornavo alle 21 la sera, il tempo per cenare e andare a nanna. Lei invece lavorava durante i  w/e in un agriturismo, così io facevo da mangiare ai bimbi, li accudivo e li portavo a spasso.
Quel periodo è finito ma mi ricordo l'intensità e la partecipazione emotiva con cui vivevemo le poche ore che erano "solo nostre".


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma a questo punto famme capì.
> 
> lei prima lavorava in ristorante con te e come te e adesso non più?  perchè hai citato una bank holiday.
> 
> se ho capito bene,perchè lei ha cambiato lavoro?


Ci siamo conosciuti in Francia quando abbiamo lavorato insieme. Poi ci siamo spostati a Londra ad inizio anno ma in due ristoranti differenti perché la nostra carriera richiedeva un tipo diverso di lavoro in un determinato posto per me e un altro per lei.

il mio ristorante é sempre chiuso per le feste e bank holiday. Il suo è sempre aperto 365 giorni l'anno


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, sul potenziale della tua relazione forse dovresti farti dei grossi interrogativi.
> Da quello che hai raccontato credo che la tua ragazza tu la conosca poco, anche se ci hai convissuto per un po'.
> E' tipico delle persone in difficoltà  cambiare repentinamente idea come fa lei adesso, esprime un disagio. Io non credo nemmeno che il problema sia il tempo che passate insieme (come già detto da qualcun altro ).
> Il punto è che lei non se la sente di impegnarsi in profondità con te.
> ...


Sono in accordo con te.
è evidente che non fosse pronta ad imbarcarsi in matrimonio o comunque in un progetto più importante. Io le ho anche detto che volevo dei figli. Voglio dire non siamo obbligati a volere le stesse cose. Si è spaventata o si è resa conto che il suo amore è molto diverso dal mio. Io sono pronto, lei no.
benissimo, ne prendo atto e aspetto. Le do il tempo di cui ha bisogno, ma non la lascio perché la vediamo differentemente su questo punto.
si può sempre attendere. Non c'è fretta per me.
non capisco perché si debba gettare tutto all'aria perché io voglio sposarmi e dei figli. Posso aspettare


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è stato un periodo della nostra vita di coppia durante il quale io lavoravo tutta la settimana, partivo alle 7 la mattina e tornavo alle 21 la sera, il tempo per cenare e andare a nanna. Lei invece lavorava durante i  w/e in un agriturismo, così io facevo da mangiare ai bimbi, li accudivo e li portavo a spasso.
> Quel periodo è finito ma mi ricordo l'intensità e la partecipazione emotiva con cui vivevemo le poche ore che erano "solo nostre".


Non scherzo quando ti dico che delle volte per parlarsi e vedersi l'altro doveva aspettare le 2 del mattino con la sveglia puntata alle 7.
A volte talmente stanchi che nemmeno la forza di andare al cesso.


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non scherzo quando ti dico che delle volte per parlarsi e vedersi l'altro doveva aspettare le 2 del mattino con la sveglia puntata alle 7.
> A volte talmente stanchi che nemmeno la forza di andare al cesso.


Nel mio caso non era così drastica la cosa.... ma ti capisco.
Noi nella fattispecie avevamo anche 2 bimbi da accudire.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non era così drastica la cosa.... ma ti capisco.
> Noi nella fattispecie avevamo anche 2 bimbi da accudire.


Già.

sto aspettando all'uscita del ristorante. Costretto a questo per stare mezz'ora in più con lei da sveglia.
sono ridotto male


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> sto aspettando all'uscita del ristorante. Costretto a questo per stare mezz'ora in più con lei da sveglia.
> sono ridotto male


Comunque vada...
ti auguro una buona nottata.
ciao


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

abbiamo riso e scherzato.

le ho chiesto mercoledì se ha voglia di andare a ballare con me.....bisogna che tiri fuori i coglioni e che mi industri per riconquistarla.

ho deciso che agirò esattamente come ho fatto quando l'ho conosciuta. sorprendendola ogni giorno!


----------



## Daniele (25 Agosto 2014)

Mandala a cagare e dille anche che mentre se ne andrà altrove a vivere deve comunque pagarti come da accordi la sua parte di affitto. Poi dille anche che scoparsi il capo per fare carriera è alquanto squallido e che la sua professione ha un nome ben evidente, ma che forse non se ne è resa conto mentre succhiava avidamente il fringuellino di quel penoso capo che si ritrova.

Salut


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Agosto 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mandala a cagare e dille anche che mentre se ne andrà altrove a vivere deve comunque pagarti come da accordi la sua parte di affitto. Poi dille anche che scoparsi il capo per fare carriera è alquanto squallido e che la sua professione ha un nome ben evidente, ma che forse non se ne è resa conto mentre succhiava avidamente il fringuellino di quel penoso capo che si ritrova.
> 
> Salut


Eh dai Daniele... Un po' di tatto...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Agosto 2014)

LSD posso dirti una cosa sinceramente? Secondo me non sarà facendo l'uomo zerbino che la riconquisterai... Lavarle e stirarle le camicie... Addirittura... Va bene il vino e i massaggi (se lei ci sta a farseli fare e farli) ma tutto il resto é davvero da zerbino... Ed é la cosa peggiore che puoi fare. Se vuoi ravvivare il rapporto scopala con passione e non fare il cucciolo bastonato. E vedi come reagisce. Se ti allontana schifata no c'è proprio niente da fare.


----------



## Daniele (25 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh dai Daniele... Un po' di tatto...


Ma che tatto e tatto, una che se lo fa infilare dal capo non è altro che una squallida donna che non ha capacità di farte carriera senza utilizzare mezzucci, e forse in Italia funziona anche, ma nella terra dell'abbondanza scopri quanto faccia schifo questo modo di fare.


----------



## Daniele (25 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> LSD posso dirti una cosa sinceramente? Secondo me non sarà facendo l'uomo zerbino che la riconquisterai... Lavarle e stirarle le camicie... Addirittura... Va bene il vino e i massaggi (se lei ci sta a farseli fare e farli) ma tutto il resto é davvero da zerbino... Ed é la cosa peggiore che puoi fare. Se vuoi ravvivare il rapporto scopala con passione e non fare il cucciolo bastonato. E vedi come reagisce. Se ti allontana schifata no c'è proprio niente da fare.


Carissima, ma come fa scopare una che non ne ha voglia. Per lei si sono già lasciati e non c'è margine di recupero. Lui non deve fare il cane bastonato solo perchè dovrebbe avere un minimo di orgoglio di darle il ben servito anche da casa e lo dovrebbe fare per se stesso.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, ma come fa scopare una che non ne ha voglia. Per lei si sono già lasciati e non c'è margine di recupero. Lui non deve fare il cane bastonato solo perchè dovrebbe avere un minimo di orgoglio di darle il ben servito anche da casa e lo dovrebbe fare per se stesso.



ma sapete quante volte lei ha lavato e stirato le mie....? è semplicemente una cortesia.
mi è sempre venuto il nervoso a dovermi lavare e stirare le camicie, ma lei l'ha fatto almeno 3 volte al mese per me.

adesso in questi ultimi 2 giorni ha lavorato mattina e sera senza sosta, è appena uscita di casa e sono le 8 e un 15.
rientrerà questa sera a mezzanotte. domani sarà lo stesso e non ha più camice.
dovrebbe mettersi questa sera e finire all'una.

io sono a casa senza niente fare e l'aiuto.

Non ho nessuna voglia di scopare con lei, proprio nessuna. Voglio fare l'amore, voglio amarla mentre lo faccio.
mercoledì le ho chiesto se le va di andare a ballare e mi ha detto di si.

ieri le ho detto che ho intenzione di rimettermi in forma, mi iscrivo in palestra, riprendo a correre, lo faccio per me, ma anche per lei.
che senso ha venire a ballare con me, se dentro di te non credi sia possibile stare insieme.
io ci credo ancora.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Ma non era meglio LSD come nick? Stesse lettere, ma acronimo molto più calzante.


----------



## Daniele (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sapete quante volte lei ha lavato e stirato le mie....? è semplicemente una cortesia.
> mi è sempre venuto il nervoso a dovermi lavare e stirare le camicie, ma lei l'ha fatto almeno 3 volte al mese per me.
> 
> adesso in questi ultimi 2 giorni ha lavorato mattina e sera senza sosta, è appena uscita di casa e sono le 8 e un 15.
> ...


Senti mo, io sono Project manager a nanjing nella Jiangsu province (e fidati questo è stare non all'estero, ma in un'altro mondo), so bene cosa significhi lavorare, sono pagato bene per quello e per farlo al meglio delle mie capacità, ma quelle stronze di camicie me le stiro io! Se ne ho bisogno io so trovare anche il tempo di stirarmele, non avere troppa pietà per una persona che evidentemente non è capace di gestire se stessa in totalità. 
Vuoi riconquistarla? Invitala a ballare, ma adesso non stirarle le camicie!!!


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti mo, io sono Project manager a nanjing nella Jiangsu province (e fidati questo è stare non all'estero, ma in un'altro mondo), so bene cosa significhi lavorare, sono pagato bene per quello e per farlo al meglio delle mie capacità, ma quelle stronze di camicie me le stiro io! Se ne ho bisogno io so trovare anche il tempo di stirarmele, non avere troppa pietà per una persona che evidentemente non è capace di gestire se stessa in totalità.
> Vuoi riconquistarla? Invitala a ballare, ma adesso non stirarle le camicie!!!



lei l'ha fatto per me, molto spesso.
molto spesso mi ha fatto da mangiare all'una di notte perché io rientravo tardi.
in una coppia ci si aiuta. 

ieri ero molto più triste. quando se ne è andata. Adesso che so che mi ha detto di si con un bellissimo sorriso per andare a ballare e mi ha proposto anche di fare altre cose per mercoledì credo significhi che comunque è disposta a lasciarsi corteggiare per vedere dove andiamo a finire.


----------



## tullio (25 Agosto 2014)

Dunque vediamo, per capire. 
La tua ragazza fa un percorso di vita con te, organizzate casa ma, nel frattempo, ha almeno un momento di passione con un altro. E mi pare di ricordare che tu stesso hai dei dubbi sul fatto che sia solo uno.
La tua ragazza ti rivela che non ti ama più. C'è da immaginare che un poco si senta in difficoltà a rivelare tutto questo: sia per i problemi pratico-economici che comporta sia perché, comunque, dopo che stai del tempo con una persona ti dispiace ferirla. Comunque ti confessa la cosa. 
Il giorno prima faceva gli occhi dolci e il giorno dopo era gelida. Naturalmente tu decidi che la verità è quella che ti ha annunciato il giorno prima: sarebbe come dire che se sino a ieri potevo parcheggiare sotto casa ma oggi c'è il cartello col divieto di parcheggio, io parcheggio lo stesso perché decido che la realtà è quella di "ieri". 
Passate, più o meno, vacanze serene (che poi significa: avete rapporti) ma al ritorno ti manifesta che non ha intenzione di stare con te.
Stabilite che non state insieme sentimentalmente ma solo logisticamente. 
Sin qui a me lei sembra chiara ma tu, che la conosci certo meglio, ritieni che sia confusa e che abbia bisogno di capire che sarà felice solo con te, anche se, deprecabilmente, ora preferirebbe chiaramente stare da sola. Sono donne, creature volubili e sappiamo devono esser guidate: la vita delle donne è troppo preziosa per lasciarla decidere a loro.
Decidi di riconquistarla utilizzando come strumento cardine la minaccia di parlare al suo capo e farla licenziare. Da che mondo è mondo, la minaccia di rovinare una persona è, notoriamente, la carta vincente per farla innamorare, suggerita in tutti i filtri d'amore. E infatti lei ti prega di non farlo, di non rovinarla, cosa che ti permette di ottenere una grande vittoria.
Terrorizzata (comprensibilmente), anche perché non ha modo di dormire altrove per i noti motivi, lei scende a compromessi con te: cioè ti permette di lavarle le camice e cose simili oltre che ad assicurarti (forse) di aver chiuso con la persona che, in caso di tua telefonata, la rovinerebbe. La poverina, in crisi emotiva ma anche logistica, che non può staccarsi da te sempre per i motivi che sappiamo, cerca di vivere civilmente nella casa e tu, che la conosci meglio di tutti, ricavi da questo che puoi ancora corteggiarla e sorprenderla. Il sottinteso è che i tuoi sacrifici (non dormi, la guardi dormire, sei pronto ai massaggi, l'aiuti con i vini, rinunci agli amici...) prima o poi dovranno portare al successo.
Sin qui era solo per capire.

Personalmente ho l'impressione ch elei non si sia affatto mossa particolarmente male nei tuoi confronti, a parte l'ovvia sgradevolezza di aver cambiato i sentimenti.

Scrivi chiedendo cosa fare al tuo posto. Hai ricevuto una serie di pareri sostanzialmente concordi. Naturalmente è possibile che sbaglino tutti...è possibile...
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era meglio LSD come nick? Stesse lettere, ma acronimo molto più calzante.


In effetti io l'ho chiamato LSD... così... spontaneamente... Me ne sono accorta adesso


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

eccoti dall'altra parte della barricata.
per quel che mi ricordo di te è facile che tu t'intestardisca per principio che per zerbinaggio.sicuro che non ci siano vie d'uscita per la questione pratica?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccoti dall'altra parte della barricata.
> per quel che mi ricordo di te è facile che tu t'intestardisca per principio che per zerbinaggio.sicuro che non ci siano vie d'uscita per la questione pratica?


ma sono innamorato....non è una questione di zerbinaggio o meno.
lei mi ha stirato un centinaio di camice, mi lavato tantissime volte la biancheria.
stirata e piegata.
mi ha fatto da mangiare all'una di notte tante volte.

è una questione di aiutarla e renderle la vita più facile in questi giorni che sta lavorando come una matta.

non è il tradimento che mi ha fatto male, quello è successo, può capitare.
è il fatto che lei sostenga che non mi ami più dall'oggi al domani, ma non posso crederci.

perché comunque la vedo disponibile alle mie proposte, di uscire insieme.
ieri sera siamo rimasti un po' a chiacchierare...
oggi prima di uscire mi ha dato un bacio sulla fronte mentre dormivo.


voglio dire, sono piccole cose che mi fanno pensare che posso riconquistarla.

riparto da zero, come all'inizio con la differenza che oggi so cosa le piace e cosa non le piace.
è un vantaggio.

è poi corteggiare una donna è sempre molto bello.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *ma sono innamorato....*non è una questione di zerbinaggio o meno.
> lei mi ha stirato un centinaio di camice, mi lavato tantissime volte la biancheria.
> stirata e piegata.
> mi ha fatto da mangiare all'una di notte tante volte.
> ...


Bravo, vantatene.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bravo, vantatene.


e che dovrei dire?

se sono innamorato, sono innamorato.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In effetti io l'ho chiamato LSD... così... spontaneamente... Me ne sono accorta adesso



non sarai la prima.

c'è una lunga storia dietro a libertà_di_scelta....ma lunga proprio


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bravo, vantatene.


perché no?
meglio che vantarsi di fare i donnaioli buffoni


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e che dovrei dire?
> 
> *se sono innamorato, sono innamorato*.


Di cosa ? Di lei o dell'Amore ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono innamorato....non è una questione di zerbinaggio o meno.
> lei mi ha stirato un centinaio di camice, mi lavato tantissime volte la biancheria.
> stirata e piegata.
> mi ha fatto da mangiare all'una di notte tante volte.
> ...


Guarda, c'è un errore marchiano che ogni tanto le persone fanno.
Quello di voler lasciare una persona che ti ama cercando di non farla soffrire.
Il più delle volte la motivazione che sta dietro a questo è il non voler fare i conti col fatto che si sta causando sofferenza.
Purtroppo non c'è modo di abbandonare qualcuno senza causargli dolore.
Secondo me lei ha sbagliato grossolanamente: quando una donna non vuole essere sfiorata da un uomo e si tira indietro, non ci sono santi. E' finita.
Quella è una cosa istintiva, non c'è riflessione, non c'è calcolo, è quello che lei sente.
Lo so che ti faccio del male adesso, ma non ti illudere, te ne farai di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no?
> meglio che vantarsi di fare i donnaioli buffoni


No perchè l'amore non è una giustificazione. Affatto.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Dunque vediamo, per capire.
> La tua ragazza fa un percorso di vita con te, organizzate casa ma, nel frattempo, ha almeno un momento di passione con un altro. E mi pare di ricordare che tu stesso hai dei dubbi sul fatto che sia solo uno.
> La tua ragazza ti rivela che non ti ama più. C'è da immaginare che un poco si senta in difficoltà a rivelare tutto questo: sia per i problemi pratico-economici che comporta sia perché, comunque, dopo che stai del tempo con una persona ti dispiace ferirla. Comunque ti confessa la cosa.
> Il giorno prima faceva gli occhi dolci e il giorno dopo era gelida. Naturalmente tu decidi che la verità è quella che ti ha annunciato il giorno prima: sarebbe come dire che se sino a ieri potevo parcheggiare sotto casa ma oggi c'è il cartello col divieto di parcheggio, io parcheggio lo stesso perché decido che la realtà è quella di "ieri".
> ...



lei guadagna più del doppio di me.
se volesse andarsene se ne andrebbe domani mattina e senza alcun problema.

non l'ha fatto per permettere a me di restare qua.

poteva anche tranquillamente dirmi, ci siamo impegnati fino alla fine dell'anno. Ci siamo impegnati a restare qua, ma io non me la sento.
non è un problema economico. Ti pago la metà dell'affitto e me ne vado.

poteva farlo, ma non l'ha fatto.

se voleva andarsene se ne andava.

io le ho chiesto con assoluta tranquillità una cosa molto semplice.

Se viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto e dividiamo lo stesso letto, per cortesia dimmi che non hai una relazione.
se hai una relazione, io me ne vado perché non voglio nemmeno per un secondo starti vicino.

o hai una relazione o non ce l'hai.
e questo vale oggi come domani.

nel momento in cui sentirà il bisogno di avere una relazione con qualcun altro, che me lo dica che me ne vado.

mi sembra quanto meno corretto nei miei confronti.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lei guadagna più del doppio di me.
> *se volesse andarsene se ne andrebbe domani mattina e senza alcun problema.
> 
> *non l'ha fatto per permettere a me di restare qua.
> ...


Ma non è che molto banalmente tiene ai soldi più di quanto tiene a te?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, c'è un errore marchiano che ogni tanto le persone fanno.
> Quello di voler lasciare una persona che ti ama cercando di non farla soffrire.
> Il più delle volte la motivazione che sta dietro a questo è il non voler fare i conti col fatto che si sta causando sofferenza.
> Purtroppo non c'è modo di abbandonare qualcuno senza causargli dolore.
> ...



lo so, non sei la prima a dirmelo.

ne ho parlato con lei, le ho chiesto se fa così perché non mi trova più attraente o quant'altro.
mi ha risposto che se si lascia toccare, dividiamo lo stesso letto e in più la posso toccare, allora non è finita affatto.

io faccio quello che posso fare nelle prossime settimane per riconquistarla, se non ce la farò, pazienza vorrà dire che è veramente finita.

ma adesso è troppo presto. 
non sarebbe di certo la prima storia che passa dal ci lasciamo a ci ripigliamo. può anche essere che mi ha mandato un paio di messaggi non da poco per dirmi, guarda che si devono cambiare le cose altrimenti non funziona e non andiamo avanti....


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che molto banalmente tiene ai soldi più di quanto tiene a te?



assolutamente no, è il contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> assolutamente no, è il contrario.


Ah sì? Te lo ha detto lei?


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lo so, non sei la prima a dirmelo.
> 
> ne ho parlato con lei, le ho chiesto se fa così perché non mi trova più attraente o quant'altro.
> mi ha risposto che se si lascia toccare, dividiamo lo stesso letto e in più la posso toccare, allora non è finita affatto.
> ...


nessuno vuole impedirti di tentare di riconquistarla.    però prova almeno a chiederle se i vostri orari di lavoro non siano diventati insopportabili per lei.   giusto per togliersi questa curiosità


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sono innamorato....non è una questione di zerbinaggio o meno.
> lei mi ha stirato un centinaio di camice, mi lavato tantissime volte la biancheria.
> stirata e piegata.
> mi ha fatto da mangiare all'una di notte tante volte.
> ...


Scusami un attimo...ma se il mio moroso, nonostante tutte le cure reciproche di questi anni, venisse lì dal giorno alla notte a dirmi che è andato con la sua capa, che non mi ama più, che se mi avvicino si disgusta pure, di certo l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la testa è lavargli e stirargli le camicie per il lavoro, visto che è stanco e non ha tempo...
Perchè caso strano per fottersi la sua capa il tempo lo ha trovato e lo ha tolto a me e alle sue camicie, per il poco tempo che era tra l'altro...
Eh no, non ci siamo proprio...e non si dovrebbe nemmeno azzardare a darmi un bacio sulla fronte mentre dormo...non sono mica il suo cane...
Io fossi in te sarei incazzato a bestia, non mi metterei a pensare a fare il factotum in casa per riconquistarla (!)
Scusa la durezza, ma quando leggo certe cose mi viene un attacco di orticaria...


----------



## Dalida (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> può anche essere che mi ha mandato un paio di messaggi non da poco per dirmi, guarda che si devono cambiare le cose altrimenti non funziona e non andiamo avanti....



ma poteva parlartene. 
voi non siete insieme da molto, un anno non è molto, se già ora le cose non vanno e lei è insoddisfatta e ti tradisce, ti mente ecc. perché vuoi per forza recuperare questa storia?
ho letto che sei molto innamorato, mi dispiace perché soffrirai ma comunque ti passerà.


----------



## tullio (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lei guadagna più del doppio di me.
> se volesse andarsene se ne andrebbe domani mattina e senza alcun problema.
> 
> non l'ha fatto per permettere a me di restare qua.
> ...


Guarda, io so solo quel che hai scritto e mi baso solo su quel che dici. E dici che lì è carissimo. Pretendi che una, solo per farti contento, se ne vada a cercare un altro affitto e insieme continui a pagarti quello lì? Il fatto di guadagnare il doppio non significa che può buttare i soldi dalla finestra. Si tratta di qualche mese: al suo posto resterei lì. Chiaramente restare lì significa accettare dei compromessi, che è dispostissima ad accettare. Non è una belva è una persona dispiaciuta delle situazione. Che ha cercato di chiarire tutto con te.




LDS ha detto:


> io le ho chiesto con assoluta tranquillità una cosa molto semplice.
> 
> Se viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto e dividiamo lo stesso letto, per cortesia dimmi che non hai una relazione.
> se hai una relazione, io me ne vado perché non voglio nemmeno per un secondo starti vicino.
> ...



Mi pare che lai abbia cercato di essere corretta parlandoti chiaramente. Sappiamo, lo ripeti spesso e quindi lo sa anche lei, che tu NON puoi andartene da lì. Ora, poiché non è senza cuore, sta cercando di facilitarti la vita. Ma peché mai dovrebbe smettere di avere sentimenti solo perché il coinquilino (cioè tu) è geloso? Poiché il coinquilino mi è caro evito di rovinargli la vita inutilmente e di fargli del male però mi pare che questo coinquilino abbia pretese assurde. 
Messa così, sempre stando a quel che tu scrivi, mi pare che sia tu a non esser corretto, costringendola a forzature inaccettabili.

Dopodiché lo ripeto: magari mi sbaglio. Il solo che deve fare scelte, alla fine, sei tu.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah sì? Te lo ha detto lei?


te lo spiego molto semplicemente.

io ho perso il lavoro più di 2 anni fa, guadagnavo abbastanza bene.
ho deciso di investire più di 30.000 in formazione e studio in francia fra una cosa e l'altra.

all'inizio del percorso ho conosciuto lei con cui è nata la relazione.

lei sapeva benissimo cosa stavo studiando e cosa stavo facendo.


lei è 4 anni che lavora senza sosta per mettersi da parte i soldi. ad oggi ha 15.000 euro sol conto corrente.
questi soldi le servono per fare 6 mesi di volontariato in argentina e in africa ( è già stata in togo per 2 mesi ) ad aiutare la gente che muore di fame.

una delle cose che mi ha detto quando mi ha lasciato è stata: ti rendi conto che io sto lavorando per poter partire ad aiutare gli altri, a scoprire un mondo e una cultura nuova, mentre tu stai lavorando per fare una carriera e guadagnare di più?

questo è quello che mi fa paura, questa diversità è una delle cose che mi ha detto per lasciarmi.

direi che tutto è fuorché interessata ai soldi, altrimenti penso che avrebbe preferito un altro tipo di ragazzo al sottoscritto che ha deciso di ripartire da zero in un altra professione a mangiare merda ed essere pagato una miseria per costruirsi un futuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lo so, non sei la prima a dirmelo.
> 
> ne ho parlato con lei, le ho chiesto se fa così perché non mi trova più attraente o quant'altro.
> *mi ha risposto che se si lascia toccare, dividiamo lo stesso letto e in più la posso toccare, allora non è finita *affatto.
> ...


Non so come poteva essere più chiara. Forse con un cartello luminoso.
Da un lato.
Dall'altro ti sta facendo confusione cercando probabilmente di non essere crudele perchè si sente in colpa.
Ti ha tradito ma poi ha firmato il contratto di affitto. Ha continuato la relazione con il suo capo(che probabilmente sta coprendo visto che tu hai minacciato di fare un casino). Forse ha pensato un attimo di riuscire a riallacciare il rapporto ma poi si è accorta che era una forzatura, appena ha rivisto l'altro.
Insomma di cagate ne ha fatte un tot, come si muove fa danno.
Però che per lei sia finita, se vuoi leggere il messaggio, è chiaro anche nonostante tutto il casino di contorno.
Comincia a cercarti una stanza, dai retta, che se poi arrivate ai ferri corti, e ci arrivate secondo me, non hai neppure il tempo di cercare qualcosa di decente. 
Fai così: consideralo il piano B. Sempre meglio avere una seconda opzione.


----------



## Dalida (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> te lo spiego molto semplicemente.
> 
> io ho perso il lavoro più di 2 anni fa, guadagnavo abbastanza bene.
> ho deciso di investire più di 30.000 in formazione e studio in francia fra una cosa e l'altra.
> ...


eh, ma anche con questo discorso ti dice che non è interessatissima neppure a te.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> te lo spiego molto semplicemente.
> 
> io ho perso il lavoro più di 2 anni fa, guadagnavo abbastanza bene.
> ho deciso di investire più di 30.000 in formazione e studio in francia fra una cosa e l'altra.
> ...


Tu vuoi riconquistare una ragazza che ha un progetto di vita totalmente incompatibile col tuo.

Io veramente non so cosa ti passi per la testa,ma io credo che lei sia molto più lucida di te.   anche più stronza,magari.

rifletti su questo prima di incaponirti a combattere i mulini a vento


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Guarda, io so solo quel che hai scritto e mi baso solo su quel che dici. E dici che lì è carissimo. Pretendi che una, solo per farti contento, se ne vada a cercare un altro affitto e insieme continui a pagarti quello lì? Il fatto di guadagnare il doppio non significa che può buttare i soldi dalla finestra. Si tratta di qualche mese: al suo posto resterei lì. Chiaramente restare lì significa accettare dei compromessi, che è dispostissima ad accettare. Non è una belva è una persona dispiaciuta delle situazione. Che ha cercato di chiarire tutto con te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



è chiaro che è una forzatura, me ne rendo conto, non sono mica scemo.

io non divido il letto con una persona ( che amo in più ) che ha una relazione con un altro.
me ne vado, rientro in francia. pazienza.

se dormiamo insieme non voglio che abbia un altra relazione.
non sto dicendo che non lo può fare, è libera e padrona di fare quello che vuole, ma allora non ho nessuna intenzione di rivederla.
papale papale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami un attimo...ma se il mio moroso, nonostante tutte le cure reciproche di questi anni, venisse lì dal giorno alla notte a dirmi che è andato con la sua capa, *che non mi ama più*, che se mi avvicino si disgusta pure, di certo l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la testa è lavargli e stirargli le camicie per il lavoro, visto che è stanco e non ha tempo...
> Perchè caso strano per fottersi la sua capa il tempo lo ha trovato e lo ha tolto a me e alle sue camicie, per il poco tempo che era tra l'altro...
> Eh no, non ci siamo proprio...e non si dovrebbe nemmeno azzardare a darmi un bacio sulla fronte mentre dormo...non sono mica il suo cane...
> Io fossi in te sarei incazzato a bestia, non mi metterei a* pensare a fare il factotum in casa per riconquistarla *(!)
> Scusa la durezza, ma quando leggo certe cose mi viene un attacco di orticaria...


primo neretto:il giorno dopo gli ha detto il contrario

secondo neretto:* domanda rivolta direttamente a LDS* :hai qualche senso di colpa nascosto?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno vuole impedirti di tentare di riconquistarla.    però prova almeno a chiederle se i vostri orari di lavoro non siano diventati insopportabili per lei.   giusto per togliersi questa curiosità


è chiaro che lo sono.

difatti ne ho parlato con il mio capo spiegandoli la situazione e lui ha accettato di essere molto flessibile dandomi la possibilità di cambiare il mio giorno libero anche con pochissimo preavviso per avere lo stesso di lei.
avremo più tempo per stare insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è chiaro che è una forzatura, me ne rendo conto, non sono mica scemo.
> 
> io non divido il letto con una persona ( che amo in più ) che ha una relazione con un altro.
> me ne vado, rientro in francia. pazienza.
> ...


Appunto
E invece dici che la vuoi riconquistare, deciditi eh?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> primo neretto:il giorno dopo gli ha detto il contrario
> 
> secondo neretto:* domanda rivolta direttamente a LDS* :hai qualche senso di colpa nascosto?



si più d'uno.

non ho fatto niente per risolvere i problemi che avevamo quando potevo farlo.
non sono riuscito a tenermi la mia ragazza.

se una donna va fra le braccia di qualcun altro significa che io non sono stato abbastanza all'altezza per evitare che succedesse.

ne ho più d'uno di senso di colpa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> te lo spiego molto semplicemente.
> 
> io ho perso il lavoro più di 2 anni fa, guadagnavo abbastanza bene.
> ho deciso di investire più di 30.000 in formazione e studio in francia fra una cosa e l'altra.
> ...



ok. capito tutto


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e che faccio?
> 
> la vita a londra costa uno sproposito.
> tanto abbiamo deciso di venire a vivere qua perché con due stipendi si poteva gestire la vita.
> ...


Suvvia nn è così. ..cambia zona....ce la fai...io l ho fatto prt anni..
Mi spiace anche e me


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> E invece dici che la vuoi riconquistare, deciditi eh?



assunto 1: lei *non* ha una relazione, dormiamo insieme, la voglio riconquistare.

assunto 2: lei *ha *una relazione, non dormiamo insieme, me ne vado.

o l'una o l'altra, non entrambe.
sono molto deciso.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> assunto 1: lei *non* ha una relazione, dormiamo insieme, la voglio riconquistare.
> 
> assunto 2: lei *ha *una relazione, non dormiamo insieme, me ne vado.
> 
> ...


assunto 3: ti ha lasciato e se ha o non ha una relazione a questo punto non ti riguarda
REAGISCI!!


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> assunto 1: lei *non* ha una relazione, dormiamo insieme, la voglio riconquistare.
> 
> assunto 2: lei *ha *una relazione, non dormiamo insieme, me ne vado.
> 
> ...


assunto 3: lei vuole andare in Africa ad aiutare chi non ce la fa (e spero che non voglia andare in Nigeria); tu vuoi farti una famiglia.  ergo lei vuole una cosa per il suo futuro che è incompatibile con quello che vuoi te.

che vada o non vada a letto col suo capo diventa superfluo.    tanto lo sai che ci va.   i messaggi che le arrivano sul telefonino te lo confermano.

ho capito che 6 in bolla,ma falla scoppiare sta bolla prima che fai come il marito di Calice al Cornoviglio l'altra notte


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> assunto 3: ti ha detto in tutte le lingue che non ti ama più



ecco perché ho deciso di ripartire da capo. di riconquistarla. per mostrarle che so come renderla felice, che so dove ho sbagliato in questi mesi, che non le ho dato quello di cui aveva bisogno. che adesso finalmente l'ho capito e sono pronto a rimboccarmi le maniche per riprendermela e farla re innamorare di me.
ci devo provare quanto meno.

se non avesse assolutamente intenzione di farlo, punto primo dormirebbe sul divano.
punto secondo non mi avrebbe proposto di cucinare insieme mercoledì e di vederci un film in tranquillità, punto terzo non mi avrebbe detto, è una buona idea alla mia richiesta di invito per andare a ballare.

io la leggo così, e se mal interpreto lo saprò molto presto credo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si più d'uno.
> 
> *non ho fatto niente per risolvere i problemi che avevamo quando potevo farlo.*
> *non sono riuscito a tenermi la mia ragazza.*
> ...



(IMHO)

dammi retta: deponi un po' di questo egocentrismo.
questi non sono sensi di colpa a mio avviso, ma fardelli non tuoi di cui ti fai carico.

l'unica cosa di cui puoi colpevolizzarti è quella evidenziata in rosso, se è vero che potevi fare qualcosa e hai trascurato di farlo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ecco perché ho deciso di ripartire da capo. di riconquistarla. per mostrarle che so come renderla felice, che so dove ho sbagliato in questi mesi, che non le ho dato quello di cui aveva bisogno. che adesso finalmente l'ho capito e sono pronto a rimboccarmi le maniche per riprendermela e farla re innamorare di me.
> ci devo provare quanto meno.
> 
> se non avesse assolutamente intenzione di farlo, punto primo dormirebbe sul divano.
> ...


L'assunto 3 l'ho cambiato in corsa

Ma perchè dovrebbe dormire sul divano?
Io non ci dormirei per esempio. Dormo anche con un amico nel letto figurati con un ex compagno che peraltro non mi sembra odi ma semplicemente non ama.
Cenare insieme, altra cosa che non credo sia indicazione di amarti ma semplicemnte condividendo e stanno bene in tua compagnia mi sembra la soluzione più comoda.


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ecco perché ho deciso di ripartire da capo. di riconquistarla. per mostrarle che so come renderla felice, che so dove ho sbagliato in questi mesi, che non le ho dato quello di cui aveva bisogno. che adesso finalmente l'ho capito e sono pronto a rimboccarmi le maniche per riprendermela e farla re innamorare di me.
> ci devo provare quanto meno.
> 
> se non avesse assolutamente intenzione di farlo, punto primo dormirebbe sul divano.
> ...


Riconquistare una donna che in un anno di relazione s'è già trovata un altro, perdonami, ma la vedo cosa parecchio improbabile...


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> assunto 3: lei vuole andare in Africa ad aiutare chi non ce la fa (e spero che non voglia andare in Nigeria); tu vuoi farti una famiglia.  ergo lei vuole una cosa per il suo futuro che è incompatibile con quello che vuoi te.
> 
> che vada o non vada a letto col suo capo diventa superfluo.    tanto lo sai che ci va.   i messaggi che le arrivano sul telefonino te lo confermano.
> 
> ho capito che 6 in bolla,ma falla scoppiare sta bolla prima che fai come il marito di Calice al Cornoviglio l'altra notte


ma è chiaro che la nostra relazione comunque ha un futuro tutto sommato incerto.
perchè per quanto io possa amarla, già le ho detto, che in africa e nelle favelas a distribuire sacchi di pasta e a costruire capanne non ci voglio andare.
e illo tempore ci dicemmo, possiamo anche restare separati per un periodo.
io vado in cina ad HK, tu vai in africa e poi fra 6 mesi vedremo a che punto stiamo.

ma questo non significa che oggi non dobbiamo stare insieme se siamo felici.
non saremmo mica la prima coppia che si separa per un periodo per colpa del lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è chiaro che la nostra relazione comunque ha un futuro tutto sommato incerto.
> perchè per quanto io possa amarla, già le ho detto, che in africa e nelle favelas a distribuire sacchi di pasta e a costruire capanne non ci voglio andare.
> e illo tempore ci dicemmo, possiamo anche restare separati per un periodo.
> io vado in cina ad HK, tu vai in africa e poi fra 6 mesi vedremo a che punto stiamo.
> ...


a quanto pare lei non lo è


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> te lo spiego molto semplicemente.
> 
> io ho perso il lavoro più di 2 anni fa, guadagnavo abbastanza bene.
> ho deciso di investire più di 30.000 in formazione e studio in francia fra una cosa e l'altra.
> ...


Sei sicuro di non voler cambiare nick come ti suggerii?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a quanto pare lei non lo è



lo siamo stati fino a 4 giorni fa....

comunque mi sorride e ridiamo e scherziamo....
perché deve venire a ballare con me se non ha dentro di se un pizzico di desiderio.
comunque risposta che avremo mercoledì sera


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'assunto 3 l'ho cambiato in corsa
> 
> Ma perchè dovrebbe dormire sul divano?
> Io non ci dormirei per esempio. Dormo anche con un amico nel letto figurati con un ex compagno che peraltro non mi sembra odi ma semplicemente non ama.
> Cenare insieme, altra cosa che non credo sia indicazione di amarti ma semplicemnte condividendo e stanno bene in tua compagnia mi sembra la soluzione più comoda.



però insomma, dai.

è una soluzione forzata proprio perché comoda, ma non è di certo la migliore.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di non voler cambiare nick come ti suggerii?



lol!


e quale era il nick?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Riconquistare una donna che in un anno di relazione s'è già trovata un altro, perdonami, ma la vedo cosa parecchio improbabile...



non s'è trovata un altro. è successo una volta ( lei dice ) e per me può capitare.
è successo anche a me in passato, più volte, per questo lo posso capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lol!
> 
> 
> e quale era il nick?


LSD. Vai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lo siamo stati fino a 4 giorni fa....
> 
> comunque mi sorride e ridiamo e scherziamo....
> *perché deve venire a ballare con me* se non ha dentro di se un pizzico di desiderio.
> comunque risposta che avremo mercoledì sera


Perchè la via dell'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lo siamo stati fino a 4 giorni fa....
> 
> comunque mi sorride e ridiamo e scherziamo....
> *perché deve venire a ballare con me* se non ha dentro di se un pizzico di desiderio.
> comunque risposta che avremo mercoledì sera



in effetti il suo spirito missionario si fa sentire: sei veramente orgoglioso di suscitarglielo tu?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non s'è trovata un altro. è successo una volta ( lei dice ) e per me può capitare.
> è successo anche a me in passato, più volte, per questo lo posso capire.


Ma nn dovrebbe capitare...soprattutto dopo solo un anno.
Forse avete corso un po troppo all inizio?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè la via dell'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni.


io invece credo che lo faccia perché può esserci ancora una speranza, e secondo me è l'ultima occasione che ho per dimostrarle che possiamo stare insieme.

in questi 7 mesi non ho fatto altro che pensare al lavoro, mattina, pomeriggio, sera ogni giorno.
sono arrivato al momento in cui adesso ho capito che pensando solo al lavoro e trascurando la mia ragazza alla fine l'ho persa.
si può cambiare, non è troppo tardi, posso ancora salvarla la relazione.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è chiaro che la nostra relazione comunque ha un futuro tutto sommato incerto.
> perchè per quanto io possa amarla, già le ho detto, che in africa e nelle favelas a distribuire sacchi di pasta e a costruire capanne non ci voglio andare.
> e illo tempore ci dicemmo, possiamo anche restare separati per un periodo.
> io vado in cina ad HK, tu vai in africa e poi fra 6 mesi vedremo a che punto stiamo.
> ...



per fare una cosa del genere,cioè stare 6 mesi distanti e quando intendo distanti intendo proprio ai lati opposti del mondo, ci vuole una solidità di coppia che in questo caso proprio non c'è.

perchè 6 mesi lontani significa accettare ad esempio che nè tu nè lei viviate solo di autoerotismo per tutto il tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Caciò, perchè non v'incontrate a Londra tu ed LDS che vi vedo assai compatibili? Sotto la statua di Nelson, magari.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caciò, perchè non v'incontrate a Londra tu ed LDS che vi vedo assai compatibili? Sotto la statua di Nelson, magari.


Vieni pure tu cosi finalmente posso riempirti di baci slinguazzosi


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma nn dovrebbe capitare...soprattutto dopo solo un anno.
> Forse avete corso un po troppo all inizio?



certo che non dovrebbe, ma può succedere.
soprattutto nella nostra situazione dove si stiamo insieme da più di un anno, ma negli ultimi 7 mesi a londra forse ( vacanza esclusa ) siamo stati insieme complessivamente 7 giorni al massimo.

è soprattutto colpa mia, avrei dovuto impegnarmi di più e non toglierle le attenzioni di cui aveva bisogno.

ha portato a questo, a tante piccole cose che ci hanno allontanato, ma non è troppo tardi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però insomma, dai.
> 
> è una soluzione forzata proprio perché comoda, ma non è di certo la migliore.


La migliore sarebbe che uno dei due se ne andasse
Ma se non c'è la possibilità devono adattarsi


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No perchè l'amore non è una giustificazione. Affatto.


concordo ma nemmeno se ne deve vergognare


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lo siamo stati fino a 4 giorni fa....
> 
> comunque mi sorride e ridiamo e scherziamo....
> perché deve venire a ballare con me se non ha dentro di se un pizzico di desiderio.
> comunque risposta che avremo mercoledì sera


Ascolta io non voglia distruggere le tue speranze
Ma ridere, scherzare e andare a ballare è una cosa che si può fare anche con chi si vuole bene senza per forza amarlo.
Fino a 4 giorni fà avevi la sensazione che lei  fosse felice, magari era già confusa e cercava di capire che le stava accadendo e nel frattempo dava alla vostra vita una parvenza di normalità


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> certo che non dovrebbe, ma può succedere.
> soprattutto nella nostra situazione dove si stiamo insieme da più di un anno, ma negli ultimi 7 mesi a londra forse ( vacanza esclusa ) siamo stati insieme complessivamente 7 giorni al massimo.
> 
> è soprattutto colpa mia, avrei dovuto impegnarmi di più e non toglierle le attenzioni di cui aveva bisogno.
> ...


Scusa io la pebsot diversamente.  Se il mio compagno smettesse di darmi le attenzioni che voglio non mi getterei in prima battuta tra le braccia del capo...io per come sono fatta ne parlerei allo sfinimento. ..se non capisci tanti cari saluti. E basta...le braccia del capo me le prebdo dopo..eventualmente


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> per fare una cosa del genere,cioè stare 6 mesi distanti e quando intendo distanti intendo proprio ai lati opposti del mondo, ci vuole una solidità di coppia che in questo caso proprio non c'è.
> 
> perchè 6 mesi lontani significa accettare ad esempio che nè tu nè lei viviate solo di autoerotismo per tutto il tempo.



lo so, adesso è un po' troppo avanti per pensarci....

ora penso a riconquistarla, cosa farò quando andrà in africa, lo vedremo a suo tempo


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non s'è trovata un altro. è successo una volta ( lei dice ) e per me può capitare.
> è successo anche a me in passato, più volte, per questo lo posso capire.


Può succedere una volta o cento...in un anno di relazione mi pare comunque un segno decisamente a sfavore della coppia...
In un anno di relazione dovreste (dico DOVRESTE) impazzire per trovare modo di stare insieme, prendere ogni momento buono per zomparvi addosso o anche solo per abbracciarvi, fare carte false per riuscire a coltivare il vostro rapporto...
Lei invece ha ben pensato di andare a letto con un altro (una volta o cento per me non importa), nonostante il pochissimo tempo che avete a disposizione per voi lei lo ha comunque trovato per un altro...
Ti ha detto che non ti ama...e ripeto, dopo un solo anno di relazione...
E in più non avete un progetto di vita comune che vi possa ulteriormente legare...ma tu andresti in Cina e lei in Africa...
Siete due coinquilini in una città costosa, nè più nè meno...

Ps: a te è capitato più volte in passato...perchè? Rispondi e ti risponderai...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo ma nemmeno se ne deve vergognare


Intendevo che fare lo zerbino appresso ad una che ti ha tradito e che evidentemente non ti molla per non pagare l'affitto da sola (anche se tu credi il contrario) perchè ne sei innamorato non è motivo di vanto. O meglio, in questo caso l'amore non è sta figata.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Scusa io la pebsot diversamente.  Se il mio compagno smettesse di darmi le attenzioni che voglio non mi getterei in prima battuta tra le braccia del capo...io per come sono fatta ne parlerei allo sfinimento. ..se non capisci tanti cari saluti. E basta...le braccia del capo me le prebdo dopo..eventualmente



si è chiaro che non è una cosa piacevole, ed è chiaro che avremmo dovuto parlarne, ma evidentemente io non ho ascoltato e non ho ricevuto i messaggi....


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La migliore sarebbe che uno dei due se ne andasse
> Ma se non c'è la possibilità devono adattarsi


lei può farlo, io no.
lei non parte e resta per aiutarmi.

più che io ad adattarmi è lei ad accettare la situazione, che fra il resto è stata lei a propormi per aiutarmi.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si è chiaro che non è una cosa piacevole, ed è chiaro che avremmo dovuto parlarne, ma evidentemente io non ho ascoltato e non ho ricevuto i messaggi....


Ma nn è detto che la colpa sia da addossare solo a te..
In che xona stai? Ci sono tantissimi studio flat che puoi prenderti se nn ti va di dividere casa con altre persone.
Io lei la lascerei sbollire per i fatti suoi...wuando una do  a ti dice che nn ti ama piu e poi confessa amche amche un tradimento. ..be è questo il 1+1 che dovresti fare


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendevo che fare lo zerbino appresso ad una che ti ha tradito e che evidentemente non ti molla per non pagare l'affitto da sola (anche se tu credi il contrario) perchè ne sei innamorato non è motivo di vanto. O meglio, in questo caso l'amore non è sta figata.



stirare le camice significa essere uno zerbino?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> stirare le camice significa essere uno zerbino?


Anche.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lei può farlo, io no.
> lei non parte e resta per aiutarmi.
> 
> più che io ad adattarmi è lei ad accettare la situazione, *che fra il resto è stata lei a propormi per aiutarmi*.


Per aiutarti non perchè ti ama
Guarda che c'è uan bella differenza eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Vieni pure tu cosi finalmente posso riempirti di baci slinguazzosi


...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lei può farlo, io no.
> *lei non parte e resta per aiutarmi.*
> 
> più che io ad adattarmi è lei ad accettare la situazione, che fra il resto è stata lei a propormi per aiutarmi.



appunto


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma nn è detto che la colpa sia da addossare solo a te..
> In che xona stai? Ci sono tantissimi studio flat che puoi prenderti se nn ti va di dividere casa con altre persone.
> Io lei la lascerei sbollire per i fatti suoi...wuando una do  a ti dice che nn ti ama piu e poi confessa amche amche un tradimento. ..be è questo il 1+1 che dovresti fare



ma certo che posso pagare di meno allontanandomi. londra è enorme.

io vivo vicinissimo ad holland park. è chiaro che se mi sposto ad ealing brodway spendo la metà, ma invece che metterci 20 minuti per andare a lavorare, ce ne metto 60. e quando devo prendere l'autobus la sera quando finisco dopo mezzanotte, invece che arrivare a casa dopo mezz'ora, ci arrivo dopo 2 ore e mezza.

già passo la vita a lavorare, se in più il tempo che mi resta lo devo passare per spostarmi da casa al lavoro, tanto vale che mi butto giù da un ponte.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche.


Ma petchr tua moglie nn ti stira le camice? Nonostante tu.....


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma petchr tua moglie nn ti stira le camice? Nonostante tu.....


... [2]


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma certo che posso pagare di meno allontanandomi. londra è enorme.
> 
> io vivo vicinissimo ad holland park. è chiaro che se mi sposto ad ealing brodway spendo la metà, ma invece che metterci 20 minuti per andare a lavorare, ce ne metto 60. e quando devo prendere l'autobus la sera quando finisco dopo mezzanotte, invece che arrivare a casa dopo mezz'ora, ci arrivo dopo 2 ore e mezza.
> 
> già passo la vita a lavorare, se in più il tempo che mi resta lo devo passare per spostarmi da casa al lavoro, tanto vale che mi butto giù da un ponte.



Ho capito. Hollanf park site due folgorati....
Lavori al centro immagino...
No no che ealing...io mi sposterei kensal rise kilburn...che cmq sono vicine a notting hill ba holland park...boh...mi srmbra esagerato.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendevo che fare lo zerbino appresso ad una che ti ha tradito e che evidentemente non ti molla per non pagare l'affitto da sola (anche se tu credi il contrario) perchè ne sei innamorato non è motivo di vanto. O meglio, in questo caso l'amore non è sta figata.


ma non se ne vanta.è un momento dove gli va di essere innamorato a prescindere e si è messo in testa di riconquistarla...
non è bender, questo di autostima ne ha anche troppa


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per aiutarti non perchè ti ama
> Guarda che c'è uan bella differenza eh?



LO SO!!!!!!!!!

ma ripeto, se ci siamo lasciati e non siamo più insieme, non ha senso mettersi a tavola a ridere e scherzare.
non ha senso andare fuori a ballare. non hanno senso un sacco di cose.

visto che di cose senza senso ne vedo parecchie, voglio credere di avere una possibilità di riconquistarla.

posso quanto meno sperare di avere una possibilità? posso cercare di fare di tutto per riconquistarla? 
quando mi renderò conto che non c'è alcuna possibilità mi metterò il cuore in pace.
ma preferisco tentare.

per ottenere qualcosa bisogna anche lottare, e non sempre è facile.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma non se ne vanta*.*è un momento dove gli va di essere innamorato a prescindere* e si è messo in testa di riconquistarla...
> non è bender, questo di autostima ne ha anche troppa


Eh? Che poi Bender c'entra poco in effetti.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ho capito. Hollanf park site due folgorati....
> Lavori al centro immagino...
> No no che ealing...io mi sposterei kensal rise kilburn...che cmq sono vicine a notting hill ba holland park...boh...mi srmbra esagerato.


non ho nessuna linea della metro che mi porta a marble arch, devo fare doppi cambi, non ho autobus che mi fanno arrivare la sera.

il problema non è tanto la mattina, ma la sera. 
senza metro le distanze diventano allucinanti.

londra è enorme.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non se ne vanta.è un momento dove gli va di essere innamorato a prescindere e si è messo in testa di riconquistarla...
> non è bender, questo di autostima ne ha anche troppa


che non sia un Bender è chiaro.    che abbia una zucca dura da usarla su alle cave di Turano per spaccare i blocchi di marmo, lo è altrettanto.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non se ne vanta.è un momento dove gli va di essere innamorato a prescindere e si è messo in testa di riconquistarla...
> non è bender, questo di autostima ne ha anche troppa



lol minerva!

non sai quanto mi costi accettare determinate cose.
ma per amore, si fa un compromesso.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

ma perchè sbaglio a voler tentare di riconquistarla?

perchè non dovrei fare un tentativo?

cosa ho da perdere? 

niente.

se non funziona, lo saprò ma non dovrò mangiarmi il fegato perché non ci ho tentato.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che non sia un* Bender* è chiaro.    che abbia una zucca dura da usarla su alle cave di Turano per spaccare i blocchi di marmo, lo è altrettanto.


ma chi è Bender?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lol minerva!
> 
> non sai quanto mi costi accettare determinate cose.
> ma per amore, si fa un compromesso.


poi passa, pensa alla salute e al lavoro


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè sbaglio a voler tentare di riconquistarla?
> 
> perchè non dovrei fare un tentativo?
> 
> ...


perchè vuoi riconquistare una donna che ha un progetto di vita diverso dal tuo,tanto che mette i soldi da parte per fare una cosa che tu non faresti mai.

io posso anche accettare il tuo tentativo solo se ti dai una scadenza precisa.   hai detto che il contratto d'affitto ti scade a fine anno?  benissimo,4 mesi mi paiono sufficienti per capire se hai speranza o meno.

se per il Ringraziamento stai messo ancora così,valuta se trovare un'altra sistemazione o se tornartene da dove 6 venuto,dove magari hai anche un orario di lavoro che ti consenta di avere una vita tua


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè vuoi riconquistare una donna che ha un progetto di vita diverso dal tuo,tanto che mette i soldi da parte per fare una cosa che tu non faresti mai.
> 
> io posso anche accettare il tuo tentativo solo se ti dai una scadenza precisa.   hai detto che il contratto d'affitto ti scade a fine anno?  benissimo,4 mesi mi paiono sufficienti per capire se hai speranza o meno.
> 
> se per il Ringraziamento stai messo ancora così,valuta se trovare un'altra sistemazione o se tornartene da dove 6 venuto,dove magari hai anche un orario di lavoro che ti consenta di avere una vita tua


perché in certe situazioni vuoi arrivare al punto di dire "non ho lasciato nulla di intentato"


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perché in certe situazioni vuoi arrivare al punto di dire "non ho lasciato nulla di intentato"


accetto il principio.   cerco solo di dire a LDS di non farne la ragione della sua vita,di questo tentativo


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè vuoi riconquistare una donna che ha un progetto di vita diverso dal tuo,tanto che mette i soldi da parte per fare una cosa che tu non faresti mai.
> 
> io posso anche accettare il tuo tentativo solo se ti dai una scadenza precisa.   hai detto che il contratto d'affitto ti scade a fine anno?  benissimo,4 mesi mi paiono sufficienti per capire se hai speranza o meno.
> 
> se per il Ringraziamento stai messo ancora così,valuta se trovare un'altra sistemazione o se tornartene da dove 6 venuto,dove magari hai anche un orario di lavoro che ti consenta di avere una vita tua



ma è chiaro che è scadenza.

la scadenza sono le vacanze di fine anno dove io ho 2 settimane di ferie e lei deve lavorare tutto il giorno.


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> accetto il principio.   cerco solo di dire a LDS di non farne la ragione della sua vita,di questo tentativo


ma alla fine non se ne fa una ragione di vita... però lo capisco. io sto tentativo l'ho fatto durare un anno.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> LO SO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *ma ripeto, se ci siamo lasciati e non siamo più insieme, non ha senso mettersi a tavola a ridere e scherzare.
> non ha senso andare fuori a ballare. non hanno senso un sacco di cose.
> ...


sul grassetto non sono d'accordo: o meglio lei potrebbe avere l'accortezza di non creare momenti così se sa che ti illudono, ma io non lo trovo così fuori luogo. Probabilemnte pur non amandoti passa volentieri del tempo con te

Tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi, io lascerei che sia lei che faccia chiarezza


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> accetto il principio.   cerco solo di dire a LDS di non farne la ragione della sua vita,di questo tentativo


ma assolutamente no.

il mio contratto scade il 3 febbraio 2015.

non resto un giorno di più.

o rientro in francia o me ne vado comunque da un'altra parte.
con o senza di lei. Più probabile senza perché lei resterà ancora 4-5 mesi.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è chiaro che è scadenza.
> 
> la scadenza sono le vacanze di fine anno dove io ho 2 settimane di ferie e lei deve lavorare tutto il giorno.


così mi sta bene.  tru però un'altra casa cercala a prescindere.   ok che Londra non è Biassa,ma è improbabile che non ci sia una soluzione alternativa per quel che riguarda gli spostamenti

PS: non avevo letto il post 203.    ribadisco che parvemi più un puntiglio il tuo,ma se serve a farti stare meglio,placet


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ho nessuna linea della metro che mi porta a marble arch, devo fare doppi cambi, non ho autobus che mi fanno arrivare la sera.
> 
> il problema non è tanto la mattina, ma la sera.
> senza metro le distanze diventano allucinanti.
> ...


Ma lo so sono quasi 7 anni che vivo qui. Marble arch è sulla rossa ci vai anche da ealing broadway...da kensal rise hai il bus che in 15 minuti arriva a notting hill...insomma i modi ci sono.  Io ci metto un ora e quaranta la mattina e un ora e quaranta al ritorno. 
Se po' fa...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no.
> 
> il mio contratto scade il 3 febbraio 2015.
> 
> ...


Ma tu non ne sei innamorato?


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma lo so sono quasi 7 anni che vivo qui. Marble arch è sulla rossa ci vai anche da ealing broadway...da kensal rise hai il bus che in 15 minuti arriva a notting hill...insomma i modi ci sono.  Io ci metto un ora e quaranta la mattina e un ora e quaranta al ritorno.
> Se po' fa...



sti cazzi se po' fa.

io non ho voglia di farmi 1.40 di viaggio ad andata e altrettanti al ritorno. 
non esiste proprio.

ti immagini cosa significa essere al lavoro alle 8:30? significa che oggi esco di casa alle 8:10 e mi sveglio alle 7:50.
con la soluzione che proponi tu mi dovrei svegliare alle 6:25, ed uscire alle 6:45.

la sera quando finisco verso mezzanotte sono comunque a casa alle 00:20.
dalle 8:10 la mattina a 00:20 con 2 ore di pausa in mezzo fanno la bellezza di 16 ore fuori di casa ( dicasi 16 )
se ci aggiungo 4 ore di viaggio cominciano a diventare 20 le ore fuori di casa.

la giornata non si allunga a 28 per me, mi restano 4 ore per dormire.
se in più ci metti che di solito quando torno a casa mi faccio da mangiare e poi vado a dormire...

bè vedi come diventa impossibile.
 oltre i 30 minuti con il lavoro che faccio è inaccettabile.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non ne sei innamorato?


si, ma la mia carriera viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sti cazzi se po' fa.
> 
> io non ho voglia di farmi 1.40 di viaggio ad andata e altrettanti al ritorno.
> non esiste proprio.
> ...



Fai il cameriere? In quel caso si ma anxhe solo per un dicoscorso di trasporti. Ma al di la questo leggo che mn hai intenzione di restare per cui...cmq da solo tra marble arch e notting hill non pupi trovare nulla. Pero puoi sempre dividere la cada con altri che nn siano lei..
Cmq vupi tornare in francia no?
Edit: leggo ora che fai sil someliere...resta il discorso dei trasporti di notte


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma alla fine non se ne fa una ragione di vita... però lo capisco. io sto tentativo l'ho fatto durare un anno.


lo so che lo capisci


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Fai il cameriere? In quel caso si ma anxhe solo per un dicoscorso di trasporti. Ma al di la questo leggo che mn hai intenzione di restare per cui...cmq da solo tra marble arch e notting hill non pupi trovare nulla. Pero puoi sempre dividere la cada con altri che nn siano lei..
> Cmq vupi tornare in francia no?
> Edit: leggo ora che fai sil someliere...resta il discorso dei trasporti di notte


ma io non voglio dividere la casa con altri, la voglio dividere con lei


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ma la mia carriera viene prima di tutto.


Minni, scusa, ma questo era così pure prima?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ma la mia carriera viene prima di tutto.


Allora concentrati sulla carriera, media, valuta compromessi in funzione della tua realizzazione lavorativa


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora concentrati sulla carriera, media, valuta compromessi in funzione della tua realizzazione lavorativa



infatti mi ci concentro.
ma non ci posso fare niente, al momento non faccio altro che pensare a lei.

ad ogni modo oggi non resterò a casa come un pirla da solo, ma andrò a bermi una birretta con gli amici. 
così il tempo fino a questa sera alle 23:30 passerà più velocemente.

ad ogni modo, vado a fare una zerbinata.....le compro il pane fresco per questa sera, sperando che siano aperti


----------



## Vincent Vega (25 Agosto 2014)

Ciao LDS
credo che i colleghi di Forum siano tutti molto ragionevoli, comprensivi, e a modino. Ma nel tuo modo di descrivere la tua situazione - che prima di me, tra i tanti, hanno inquadrato alla grandissima Tullio, Perplesso e Joey...ma non solo - ci siano parecchie incoerenze.
Premesse:
*1)* *la donzella: *ha condiviso un progetto fatto di stenti e orari assurdi " e lo sapeva". Ok, tutto vero. Ma ha 25 anni (il che non vuol dire stupida, ma con una certa tendenza alla volubilità), risparmia tutti i suoi averi non per un giro del mondo con te o per un matrimonio, sempre con te, ma..udite udite...per andare 2 mesi in Togo!!!! Ora...nulla quaestio sulla nobiltà della cosa (ho le mie idee e sarebbero OT)...MA NON TI VIENE IN MENTE CHE LEI HA IDEE ABBASTANZA ORIGINALI SUL VOSTRO FUTURO? Tieni presente poi che vi conoscete da un anno...magari il tuo punto di partenza era l'ammmore....ma il suo (ne aveva 24, era lontano da casa, e sognava ora Londra e poi..il Togo!) era un altro...E tu eri una passione, un bravo ragazzo, facevate lo stesso lavoro, come lei dovevi spostarti a Londra, ecc....

*2) TU*: hai iniziato questa discussione evidentemente fuori di testa (e ci sta: a nessuno fa piacere sapere che il capo si sollazza con la tua convivente), dicendo - in sostanza come la Santa Inquisizione - che TU sai ciò che lei veramente vuole, che non conta ciò che dice (se non quello che TU hai deciso sia la verità) e soprattutto che lei fa (visto che non risulta che abbia "messo a posto il Capo", che infatti continua ad essere in contatto con lei, ti ha detto che non vuole essere toccata, e si è infastidita quando le hai portato il pranzo al lavoro). Il tutto, condito da un "la rovinooooo", che - ovviamente - l'ha condotta ad avere un misto di paura (del folle) e di compassione (per il tradito), che tu fraintendi e ritieni speranza di futuro pieno dell'ammmore di cui sopra.
*
CONCLUSIONI:* trovati un'alternativa di vita e di alloggio. Perchè - per me - lei il "piano B" se lo sta costruendo, e da un giorno all'altro questa coabitazione finisce, e ti troverai a scrivere su un forum di studenti che cercano coinquilini...senza preavviso..


----------



## JON (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
> ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro.
> inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
> Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
> ...


Io penso che non può dipendere tutto da te. La tua situazione è comprensibile ed è encomiabile il tuo desiderio di salvarvi. Però, da quello che scrivi, mi pare un desiderio principalmente solo tuo.

Quando ho letto il blu ho capito che forse la tua è una battaglia persa. In ogni caso non è che puoi manovrare la situazione a tuo piacimento, al momento, pur restando sempre vigile, non puoi che attendere una eventuale sbollitura. Magari lo scenario può cambiare. Ora come ora la vedo troppo determinata...e poi ti ha detto che non ti ama. Se sei un minimo accorto e previdente certe affermazioni le soppesi bene prima di sganciarle.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Io penso che non può dipendere tutto da te. La tua situazione è comprensibile ed è encomiabile il tuo desiderio di salvarvi. Però, da quello che scrivi, mi pare un desiderio principalmente solo tuo.
> 
> Quando ho letto il blu ho capito che forse la tua è una battaglia persa. In ogni caso non è che puoi manovrare la situazione a tuo piacimento, al momento, pur restando sempre vigile, non puoi che attendere una eventuale sbollitura. Magari lo scenario può cambiare. Ora come ora la vedo troppo determinata...e poi ti ha detto che non ti ama. Se sei un minimo accorto e previdente certe affermazioni le soppesi bene prima di sganciarle.


quando avevo 23-24 anni io dicevo ti amo senza problemi a 3 donne contemporaneamente......


----------



## JON (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quando avevo 23-24 anni io dicevo ti amo senza problemi a 3 donne contemporaneamente......


Ma tu non sei lei. Il che non vuol dire che tutto è perso, ma di solito la determinazione di una donna e ben diversa dall'opportunismo di un uomo.

In ogni caso mi dispiace, posso capire come ti senti.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao LDS
> credo che i colleghi di Forum siano tutti molto ragionevoli, comprensivi, e a modino. Ma nel tuo modo di descrivere la tua situazione - che prima di me, tra i tanti, hanno inquadrato alla grandissima Tullio, Perplesso e Joey...ma non solo - ci siano parecchie incoerenze.
> Premesse:
> *1)* *la donzella: *ha condiviso un progetto fatto di stenti e orari assurdi " e lo sapeva". Ok, tutto vero. Ma ha 25 anni (il che non vuol dire stupida, ma con una certa tendenza alla volubilità), risparmia tutti i suoi averi non per un giro del mondo con te o per un matrimonio, sempre con te, ma..udite udite...per andare 2 mesi in Togo!!!! Ora...nulla quaestio sulla nobiltà della cosa (ho le mie idee e sarebbero OT)...MA NON TI VIENE IN MENTE CHE LEI HA IDEE ABBASTANZA ORIGINALI SUL VOSTRO FUTURO? Tieni presente poi che vi conoscete da un anno...magari il tuo punto di partenza era l'ammmore....ma il suo (ne aveva 24, era lontano da casa, e sognava ora Londra e poi..il Togo!) era un altro...E tu eri una passione, un bravo ragazzo, facevate lo stesso lavoro, come lei dovevi spostarti a Londra, ecc....
> ...



lei è già stata in togo 2 mesi quando aveva 20 anni a fare volontariato ed ha detto che la sua vita è cambiata, che non ha alcun senso vivere fine a se stessi quando ci sono un sacco di persone che muoiono di fame.
allora fra i suoi progetti futuri c'è il volontariato per un periodo e il giro per il mondo alla scoperta di nuove culture.

la capisco.

per quanto riguarda il resto, io non so proprio una ceppa di quello che vuole o non vuole.
non so se mi mente, se lo vede ancora, se ci parla....e quant'altro.

una cosa è certa, da quando siamo rientrati dalle vacanze non è uscito con lui se non pausa pranzo 60 minuti il giovedì e il venerdì, perché poi siamo rimasti sempre insieme. lei mi dice di no, mi dice che è stato un grosso errore e che non vuole rovinare il suo lavoro a causa di questo e che è stata la persona meno indicata e tutte le cazzate che si dicono.
non mi interessa se mi ha tradito, succede, pazienza.

mi interessa riconquistarla.

non so proprio niente, non so se ce la farò e se funzionerà, ma non so nemmeno che non funzionerà.

e se mi ritroverò su forum di studenti fra 1 mese almeno ci avrò provato.
potrei trovarmi su un forum di studenti a cercare appartamenti anche non facendo niente.

invece mi impunto e cerco di renderla felice, di farla sorridere, di mostrarle che possiamo ancora divertirci e avere una vita di coppia se lo vogliamo.
non l'abbiamo fatto per colpa di tutti e due, e adesso io all'inizio farò lo sforzo per me e per lei.

è chiaro che se la invito a ballare e mi dice di si, un minimo di intenzione ce lo deve avere anche lei.
domenica prossima io non lavoro e lei comincia alle 5 del pomeriggio...

la inviterò a pranzo fuori. voglio dire....

quello che so è che riparto da zero come se l'avessi appena conosciuta.


----------



## Vincent Vega (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lei è già stata in togo 2 mesi quando aveva 20 anni a fare volontariato ed ha detto che la sua vita è cambiata, che non ha alcun senso vivere fine a se stessi quando ci sono un sacco di persone che muoiono di fame.
> allora fra i suoi progetti futuri c'è il volontariato per un periodo e il giro per il mondo alla scoperta di nuove culture.
> 
> la capisco.
> ...


continui a dire che non ti interessa se ti ha tradito. Ma intanto monitori al minuto quello che fa:  minutaggio pausa pranzo, eventuali uscite per sapere se lo vede, ecc. Evidentemente (e non ti biasimo) ti interessa eccome.

Metti sullo stesso piano il fato che le dia fastidio se la tocchi, mentre accetta di "andare a ballare". La cosa si commenta da sè.
Sei passato dal "fuori di te" (chiamo il suo capo, la rovino, ecc.) al mantra "la riconquisterò". Mentre lei è sempre nella fase "siamo coinquilini"...che magari vanno al pub o a ballare....ma sempre coinquilini.
La tenacia è una dote preziosa, la testardaggine una pericolosa insidia...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Ma a Londra non si usano i motorini ? Curiosità.


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2014)

cosa ne pensi del sauternes? a me piace tanto


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a Londra non si usano i motorini ? Curiosità.



...anche per quelli ci vuole la patente


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...anche per quelli ci vuole la patente


Pure per i 50 cc ??


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure per i 50 cc ??


In Italia ci vuole anche per i 50...non so Londra...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In Italia ci vuole anche per i 50...non so Londra...


Ce credi che non lo sapevo ?


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ce credi che non lo sapevo ?


Io lo so perchè la patente l'ho presa tardi... e per il cinquantino m'è toccato di fare il patentino...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo so perchè la patente l'ho presa tardi... e per il cinquantino m'è toccato di fare il patentino...


Bene comunque. Quei ragazzini che girano dentro quelle trappole di macchinine 50cc a me mettono una paura.


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bene comunque. Quei ragazzini che girano dentro quelle trappole di macchinine 50cc a me mettono una paura.


Quelle sono pericolosissime...
In ogni caso fare un patentino è cosa buona e giusta, poi sta alla testa dei ragazzini ovviamente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ce credi che non lo sapevo ?


ehm... è un problemino anagrafico


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bene comunque. Quei ragazzini che girano dentro quelle trappole di macchinine 50cc a me mettono una paura.


Avevo una mezza idea di prenderne una, controllando ovviamente che non venisse taroccata, ma ho visto che il tasso di incidenti è altissimo anche in quelle in regola. Niente, si aspetta la patente.


----------



## JON (25 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo so perchè la patente l'ho presa tardi... e per il cinquantino m'è toccato di fare il patentino...


Oh, ma lo sapete che quando penso alla mia patente sono gli unici momenti in cui mi sento privilegiato ad esser vecchio....vabbò, anzianotto.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

che situazione incredibile.

ma vi rendente conto che è in soggiorno a parlare al telefono con una sua amica del male che mi ha fatto....

è una cosa allucinante.

la vorrei picchiare


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che situazione incredibile.
> 
> ma vi rendente conto che è in soggiorno a parlare al telefono con una sua amica del male che mi ha fatto....
> 
> ...


Arrabbiarsi non fa malissimo a  parto che poi questa rabbia tu non la faccia diventare frustrazione, comunque può servirti per allontanarti da lei emotivamente.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Arrabbiarsi non fa malissimo a  parto che poi questa rabbia tu non la faccia diventare frustrazione, comunque può servirti per allontanarti da lei emotivamente.


è appena uscita, io comincio a mezzogiorno oggi.

ho dormito abbracciato a lei....
ieri è stata lei stessa ad avvicinarsi e darmi un abbraccio.

siamo ancora distanti, ma io spero con tutte le mie forze di poterla riprendere.

ieri sera in più mi ha detto che spera di non avere problemi sul lavoro perché ha avuto una discussione con il suo capo. Lei dice di avergli detto di non cercarla più, di non parlargli nemmeno al lavoro a meno che non sia strettamente necessario. Che non c'è niente da dirsi. L'altro ieri sera lui gli ha inviato dei messaggi e lei non ha risposto, ieri le ha chiesto perché non le avesse risposto e lei gli ha detto che non vuole più ricevere alcun messaggio da parte sua.

non so se è vero, ma lo spero.


ho letto le conversazioni su Facebook di una sua amica che pensavo mi odiasse e fosse solo contenta, invece le sta dicendo che non è possibile, che non può farmi del male, che non può essere sicura se tutto è successo così veloce.
che non ne trova in giro di persone che possono accettare tutto questo. di pensarci molto bene prima di distruggere tutto.

che faccio? credete che debba parlare con la sua amica per chiederle un consiglio o quanto meno per avere una parola di conforto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è appena uscita, io comincio a mezzogiorno oggi.
> 
> ho dormito abbracciato a lei....
> ieri è stata lei stessa ad avvicinarsi e darmi un abbraccio.
> ...


no. E' amica sua, non tua.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. E' amica sua, non tua.


quindi è una gran cazzotta se le mando un messaggio....
l'ho conosciuta comunque, siamo stati insieme in gruppo 2-3 volte...non è che non l'ho mai vista.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quindi è una gran cazzotta se le mando un messaggio....
> l'ho conosciuta comunque, siamo stati insieme in gruppo 2-3 volte...non è che non l'ho mai vista.


Non importa, se le mandi un messaggio ti fai pure sgamare che le controlli FB e fai la figura del manipolatore. E non risolvi nulla comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

LSD ma che senso ha morire appresso a questa francese professando amore ed amore fortissimo quando porco te alla prima vaffanculo lei e Londra che il lavoro anzitutto? Cioè, eh? Che roba assaggi quando lavori al posto del vino, il metadone?


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quindi è una gran cazzotta se le mando un messaggio....
> l'ho conosciuta comunque, siamo stati insieme in gruppo 2-3 volte...non è che non l'ho mai vista.


Sì, è una gran cazzata.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> LSD ma che senso ha morire appresso a questa francese professando amore *ed amore fortissimo quando porco te alla prima vaffanculo lei e Londra che il lavoro anzitutto*? Cioè, eh? Che roba assaggi quando lavori al posto del vino, il metadone?



l'ho letta un paio di volte e ti giuro non ho capito.

essaye en français!


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non importa, se le mandi un messaggio ti fai pure sgamare che le controlli FB e fai la figura del manipolatore. E non risolvi nulla comunque.


si ma ieri era al telefono con lei e stava parlando a una stanza di differenza ed ho sentito tutto.....

posso sempre mandarle un messaggio per scusarmi per essere uscito dalla stanza a gridarle come un cretino che se deve raccontare il male che mi ha fatto alle sue amiche, che abbia l'accortezza di farlo dove io non senta niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma ieri era al telefono con lei e stava parlando a una stanza di differenza ed ho sentito tutto.....
> 
> posso sempre mandarle un messaggio per scusarmi per essere uscito dalla stanza a gridarle come un cretino che se deve raccontare il male che mi ha fatto alle sue amiche, che abbia l'accortezza di farlo dove io non senta niente.


lascia stare. Non andare a cercare comprensione dalle sue amiche, la metteresti solo in imbarazzo con loro e la faresti incazzare, dai retta.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare. Non andare a cercare comprensione dalle sue amiche, la metteresti solo in imbarazzo con loro e la faresti incazzare, dai retta.


ok.

quando si è alla frutta le si tentano tutte....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'ho letta un paio di volte e ti giuro non ho capito.
> 
> essaye en français!


Nel senso che ieri hai scritto che se il lavoro te lo chiedesse, come te lo chiederà visto che sei in scadenza lì a Londra, la lasceresti su due piedi e senza pensarci un attimo che il lavoro anzitutto.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che ieri hai scritto che se il lavoro te lo chiedesse, come te lo chiederà visto che sei in scadenza lì a Londra, la lasceresti su due piedi e senza pensarci un attimo che il lavoro anzitutto.



bè si, ma l'idea inizialmente visto il mio contratto in scadenza 3 febbraio 2015 che non ho alcunissima intenzione di rinnovare era di andare a lavorare in un albergo 5 stelle per 6 mesi per poi partire insieme a lei in argentina dove lei si potesse occupare della costruzione di capanne per i disagiati e io invece continuassi a lavorare in un gruppo di hotel di lusso.

quindi comunque anche se non super stimolante come prospettiva, l'idea di stare insieme c'era comunque e non ho alcuna voglia di pensare a cosa fare o non fare senza di lei adesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Condivido ciò che hanno espresso sbri e Nicka


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè si, ma l'idea inizialmente visto il mio contratto in scadenza 3 febbraio 2015 che non ho alcunissima intenzione di rinnovare era di andare a lavorare in un albergo 5 stelle per 6 mesi per poi partire insieme a lei in argentina dove lei si potesse occupare della costruzione di capanne per i disagiati e io invece continuassi a lavorare in un gruppo di hotel di lusso.
> 
> quindi comunque anche se non super stimolante come prospettiva, l'idea di stare insieme c'era comunque e non ho alcuna voglia di pensare a cosa fare o non fare senza di lei adesso.


Guarda,leggendo il giornale locale ieri mattina,c'era in prima pagina sta notizia di un marito che becca la moglie in camporella coin l'amante,con tanto di scena madre che finisce con 2 coltellate nella pancia (del marito)

e mi 6 venuto in mente tu e la tua malsana idea.     

Ciò premesso.     cosa deve fare ancora sta ragazza per farti capire che NON vuole stare con te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè si, ma l'idea inizialmente visto il mio contratto in scadenza 3 febbraio 2015 che non ho alcunissima intenzione di rinnovare era di andare a lavorare in un albergo 5 stelle per 6 mesi per poi partire insieme a lei in argentina dove lei si potesse occupare della costruzione *di capanne per i disagiati* e io invece continuassi a lavorare in un gruppo di hotel di lusso.
> 
> quindi comunque anche se non super stimolante come prospettiva, l'idea di stare insieme c'era comunque e non ho alcuna voglia di pensare a cosa fare o non fare senza di lei adesso.


(lasciamo perdere il commento di JB che giàssso)... in Argentina? Scusa, ma dato che ho qualche amico argentino, conosco benissimo gente che è andata a vivere là... a me 'sta cosa pare un po' strana. Magari può essere nelle zone più povere... ma lì sei parecchio lontano dagli hotel di lusso, altro che vedersi 20 minuti al giorno.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido ciò che hanno espresso sbri e Nicka



non le scrivo niente...non vedo l'ora che sia questa sera, almeno possiamo passare una giornata intera insieme domani, il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto se ho voglia di andare ad una mostra fotografica che fanno a piccadilly.....

perchè mi propone cose da fare insieme se non è più interessata?
deve essere interessata per forza....non voglio crederci che non lo è.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (lasciamo perdere il commento di JB che giàssso)... in Argentina? Scusa, ma dato che ho qualche amico argentino, conosco benissimo gente che è andata a vivere là... a me 'sta cosa pare un po' strana. Magari può essere nelle zone più povere... ma lì sei parecchio lontano dagli hotel di lusso, altro che vedersi 20 minuti al giorno.



si lo so, io avevo già cercato e mi ero mosso per dei contatti a Buenos Aires, lei dovrebbe andare un po' più nell'entroterra...
non vicinissimi, ma sempre meglio di Londra - Buenos Aires


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non le scrivo niente...non vedo l'ora che sia questa sera, almeno possiamo passare una giornata intera insieme domani, il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto se ho voglia di andare ad una mostra fotografica che fanno a piccadilly.....
> 
> perchè mi propone cose da fare insieme se non è più interessata?
> *deve essere interessata per forza*....non voglio crederci che non lo è.


NO. Porca pupazza. Se fosse interessata a te, non ti abbraccerebbe come l'orsacchiotto, ok? Se una donna è interessata ad un uomo, non ci sta vicina a letto come una sorella. Su questo non ci piove. E' dura da mandare giù, ma così è.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Guarda,leggendo il giornale locale ieri mattina,c'era in prima pagina sta notizia di un marito che becca la moglie in camporella coin l'amante,con tanto di scena madre che finisce con 2 coltellate nella pancia (del marito)
> 
> e mi 6 venuto in mente tu e la tua malsana idea.
> 
> Ciò premesso.     cosa deve fare ancora sta ragazza per farti capire che NON vuole stare con te?



dovrebbe non abbracciarmi, dovrebbe non propormi di uscire domani insieme, dovrebbe non spendere il suo tempo libero con me, dovrebbe non dormire nel nostro letto, ne dovrebbe fare di cose credo....


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Porca pupazza. Se fosse interessata a te, non ti abbraccerebbe come l'orsacchiotto, ok? Se una donna è interessata ad un uomo, non ci sta vicina a letto come una sorella. Su questo non ci piove. E' dura da mandare giù, ma così è.



lo so!!!!!!!

ma io le do il tempo di rendersi conto che le manco. adesso vuole fare la rigida, ma io spero che si sciolga.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non le scrivo niente...non vedo l'ora che sia questa sera, almeno possiamo passare una giornata intera insieme domani, il pomeriggio mi ha chiesto se ho voglia di andare ad una mostra fotografica che fanno a piccadilly.....
> 
> perchè mi propone cose da fare insieme se non è più interessata?
> deve essere interessata per forza....non voglio crederci che non lo è.


perchè 6 un suo caro trombamico e perchè si trova in una città in cui o lo chiede a te di andare a Piccadilly o non so a chi lo possa chiedere.

Magari invitala su tradinet chè fa amicizia con Caciotta ed Alessandra.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè 6 un suo caro trombamico e perchè si trova in una città in cui o lo chiede a te di andare a Piccadilly o non so a chi lo possa chiedere.
> 
> Magari invitala su tradinet chè fa amicizia con Caciotta ed Alessandra.


sta ceppa trombaamico....non me la da da mercoledì scorso.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sta ceppa trombaamico....non me la da da mercoledì scorso.


vuoi fare un sondaggio tra i forumisti per vedere in quanti non hanno rapporti col marito/moglie da ben prima di mercoledì?

dobbiamo veramente rifare l'ennesima lezione sulla differenza tra affetto,attrazione,amore,innamoramento ed amicizia intima?

per sapere come regolarmi,chè avrei da fare


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dovrebbe non abbracciarmi, dovrebbe non propormi di uscire domani insieme, dovrebbe non spendere il suo tempo libero con me, dovrebbe non dormire nel nostro letto, ne dovrebbe fare di cose credo....


Tu dopo quello che ti ha detto e dopo quello che ti ha fatto dovresti rifiutarti di tenerla nel letto, dovresti rifiutarti di uscirci a cena, per mostre, per giardini.
Dovresti incazzarti e invece stai a stirarle le camicie...
E' ovvio che quella ti abbraccia a dormire, non le pare vero!!! Una si merita una serie spaventosa di calci in culo e tu invece ti inzerbinisci...

Ma io ho sbagliato davvero tutto nella vita!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *vuoi fare un sondaggio tra i forumisti per vedere in quanti non hanno rapporti col marito/moglie da ben prima di mercoledì*?
> 
> dobbiamo veramente rifare l'ennesima lezione sulla differenza tra affetto,attrazione,amore,innamoramento ed amicizia intima?
> 
> per sapere come regolarmi,chè avrei da fare


che fai infierisci?


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu dopo quello che ti ha detto e dopo quello che ti ha fatto dovresti rifiutarti di tenerla nel letto, dovresti rifiutarti di uscirci a cena, per mostre, per giardini.
> Dovresti incazzarti e invece stai a stirarle le camicie...
> E' ovvio che quella ti abbraccia a dormire, non le pare vero!!! Una si merita una serie spaventosa di calci in culo e tu invece ti inzerbinisci...
> 
> Ma io ho sbagliato davvero tutto nella vita!



ieri le ho detto che se la nostra storia è finita e non mi ama più è colpa mia.
normalmente in una coppia quando le cose non funzionano la colpa si divide sempre.

è chiaro che è colpa mia, non sono nemmeno riuscito a tenermi la mia donna per più di un anno, non le ho dato le attenzioni necessarie, e di chi è la colpa se non mia?

quindi è chiaro che adesso devo fare tutto quello che posso per riprendermela.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si lo so, io avevo già cercato e mi ero mosso per dei contatti a Buenos Aires, lei dovrebbe andare un po' più nell'entroterra...
> non vicinissimi, ma sempre meglio di Londra - Buenos Aires


ma un po' più nell'entroterra vuol dire centinaia di km, l'argentina è ENORME e i viaggi durano giorni, mica c'è un aereoporto ogni 50 km. Il progetto di vita comune era andare assieme a stare in un paese a centinaia di km di distanza? Prova a rileggere la frase che ho appena scritto e poi risponditi da solo.

Lo vedi che è una roba che non sta in piedi?


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> che fai infierisci?




è che spero che LDS capisca che il suo è mero puntiglio.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi fare un sondaggio tra i forumisti per vedere in quanti non hanno rapporti col marito/moglie da ben prima di mercoledì?
> 
> dobbiamo veramente rifare l'ennesima lezione sulla differenza tra affetto,attrazione,amore,innamoramento ed amicizia intima?
> 
> per sapere come regolarmi,chè avrei da fare



bè al momento qua non c'è né amicizia intima, né sesso....altro che!


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma un po' più nell'entroterra vuol dire centinaia di km, l'argentina è ENORME e i viaggi durano giorni, mica c'è un aereoporto ogni 50 km. Il progetto di vita comune era andare assieme a stare in un paese a centinaia di km di distanza? Prova a rileggere la frase che ho appena scritto e poi risponditi da solo.
> 
> Lo vedi che è una roba che non sta in piedi?



si ma vedersi il fine settimana eventualmente sarebbe più facile che se vivo a 15.000 km di distanza.
lo so che è difficile, ma se questo si deve fare, si fa ad un certo punto.

sicuro che 400 km sono tanti, ma sono sempre meno di 15.000


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ieri le ho detto che se la nostra storia è finita e non mi ama più è colpa mia.
> normalmente in una coppia quando le cose non funzionano la colpa si divide sempre.
> 
> è chiaro che è colpa mia, non sono nemmeno riuscito a tenermi la mia donna per più di un anno, non le ho dato le attenzioni necessarie, e di chi è la colpa se non mia?
> ...


ciccio, mettendo pure da parte il tradimento(...)
... eppure non c'è mai una ragione perchè un amore debba finire(cit)... ma finiscono.
Siete diversi, volete cose diverse, probabilmente lei se ne è resa conto prima di te.
Probabilmente ti vuole pure bene.
Ma non sei l'uomo per lei.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè al momento qua non c'è né amicizia intima, né sesso....altro che!


mi dicono tutti che le inglesine il venerdì ed il sabato sera perdono tutte le inibizioni,specialmente con gli italiani.

quindi se proprio devi sfogarti,sfogati.      magari è effettivamente un problema di testosterone inevaso,quello che ti impedisce di essere lucido in questo momento.

perchè tu è da 2 giorni che interagisci con noi,ci rispondi,ma non ci ascolti


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè si, ma l'idea inizialmente visto il mio contratto in scadenza 3 febbraio 2015 che non ho alcunissima intenzione di rinnovare era di andare a lavorare in un albergo 5 stelle per 6 mesi per poi partire insieme a lei in argentina dove lei si potesse occupare della costruzione di capanne per i disagiati e io invece continuassi a lavorare in un gruppo di hotel di lusso.
> 
> quindi comunque anche se non super stimolante come prospettiva, l'idea di stare insieme c'era comunque e non ho alcuna voglia di pensare a cosa fare o non fare senza di lei adesso.


Ieri l'idea però era un po' diversa:



perplesso ha detto:


> accetto il principio. cerco solo di dire a LDS di non farne la ragione della sua vita,di questo tentativo





LDS ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no.
> 
> il mio contratto scade il 3 febbraio 2015.
> 
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non ne sei innamorato?





LDS ha detto:


> si, ma la mia carriera viene prima di tutto.


Eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ieri l'idea però era un po' diversa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... stanotte hanno dormito abbracciati, sii comprensivo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che spero che LDS capisca che il suo *è mero puntiglio*.


concordo con lo sceriffo


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... stanotte hanno dormito abbracciati, sii comprensivo.



ma come cristo si fa.......

stavo molto meglio quando ero uno stronzo.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ieri l'idea però era un po' diversa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che vergogna che provo.
sono troppo innamorato


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

sono arrivato a pensare che essere dei traditori rende la relazione più sicura.

ho avuto una relazione lunga 9 anni in cui alla mia ragazza non ho mai fatto mancare niente, aveva tutte le attenzioni possibili perché sapevo che avevo sempre qualcosa da farmi perdonare.

ora che invece sono stato un agnellino, innamorato pazzo come un cretino, che ho sempre evitato ogni situazione equivoca, che ho sempre messo lei al primo posto, bim subito nel culo.

non ha alcun senso proprio.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono arrivato a pensare che essere dei traditori rende la relazione più sicura.
> 
> ho avuto una relazione lunga 9 anni in cui alla mia ragazza non ho mai fatto mancare niente, aveva tutte le attenzioni possibili perché sapevo che avevo sempre qualcosa da farmi perdonare.
> 
> ...


Il senso ce l'ha...si chiama Karma...


----------



## Vincent Vega (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma vedersi il fine settimana eventualmente sarebbe più facile che se vivo a 15.000 km di distanza.
> lo so che è difficile, ma se questo si deve fare, si fa ad un certo punto.
> 
> sicuro che 400 km sono tanti, ma sono sempre meno di 15.000


L'Argentina è lunga quasi 5000 km....guarda che le zone povere sono sulle Ande, al confine con Perù, Cile e Bolivia..sono 2 ore di volo da Buenos Aires. Te lo dice uno che la conosce benino.......


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che vergogna che provo.
> sono troppo innamorato


Dì NO alla droga, SI a Valsoia.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il senso ce l'ha...si chiama Karma...



fanculo al karma.

quando passa la fase zerbinaggio e si trasforma in odio necessario a mandarla a fare in culo?
è uscita 70 minuti fa e mi manca da morire mannaggia a tutte le colonne.

spero che il ristorante sia pieno come un uovo a pranzo e cena così almeno il tempo passa più velocemente.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì NO alla droga, SI a Valsoia.



in vita mia non ho mai fanno nemmeno un solo e singolo tiro di sigaretta, figurati le droghe.

a meno che tu non consideri l'alcol una droga, in quel caso una bottiglia di vino e svariati bicchieri di sipsmith e lagavulin sono all'ordine del giorno.

la dispensa e la cantina di due sommelier è sempre piena


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> in vita mia non ho mai fanno nemmeno un solo e singolo tiro di sigaretta, figurati le droghe.
> 
> a meno che tu non consideri l'alcol una droga, in quel caso una bottiglia di vino e svariati bicchieri di sipsmith e lagavulin sono all'ordine del giorno.
> 
> la dispensa e la cantina di due sommelier è sempre piena


Vabbè, sarà che da piccolo hai sbattuto. Ma poi scusa, ma un sommelier non dovrebbe solo assaggiare? Cioè, tu stai fischiato tutti il giorno?


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, sarà che da piccolo hai sbattuto. Ma poi scusa, ma un sommelier non dovrebbe solo assaggiare? Cioè, tu stai fischiato tutti il giorno?



io non bevo assolutamente niente durante il servizio, mica puoi servire la gente se sei ubriaco!!

ma quando non lavoro o la sera quando ho finito di solito beviamo intensamente tutti e due.

ieri ad esempio abbiamo parlato per un'ora e mezza e lei si è finita mezza bottiglia di rum, e io, amante del gin, mi sono fatto una decina di drink.

l'abbiamo sempre fatto.

quando andiamo fuori a mangiare al ristorante a volte prendiamo 2 bottiglie + i digestivi.

e ti posso assicurare che non sono ubriaco proprio per niente.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non bevo assolutamente niente durante il servizio, mica puoi servire la gente se sei ubriaco!!
> 
> ma quando non lavoro o la sera quando ho finito di solito beviamo intensamente tutti e due.
> 
> ...


ALT, AST, GOT, GTP  a posto?


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> ALT, AST, GOT, GTP  a posto?



ho fatto le analisi del sangue 3-4 mesi fa....sto benissimo.

mi comincerò a porre il problema nel momento in cui dovessi cominciare a bere da solo, una cosa che trovo squallida.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non bevo assolutamente niente durante il servizio, mica puoi servire la gente se sei ubriaco!!
> 
> ma quando non lavoro o la sera quando ho finito di solito beviamo intensamente tutti e due.
> 
> ...


però questo spiega un bel pò di cose


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> però questo spiega un bel pò di cose



e sarebbe?


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

Svariati bicchieri di Lagavulin all'ordine del giorno mi sembrano un problema.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Svariati bicchieri di Lagavulin all'ordine del giorno mi sembrano un problema.



sono distensivi la sera, prima di andare a dormire....

abbiamo il nostro divanetto con in fronte tantissimi fiori bellissimi, 5 cartine dettagliate con tutte le classificazioni più importanti del mondo, un bicchierino e ci facciamo delle serate a raccontarci le differenze fra vitigni, terroir, intensità aromatiche e quant'altro.

non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono distensivi la sera, prima di andare a dormire....
> 
> abbiamo il nostro divanetto con in fronte tantissimi fiori bellissimi, 5 cartine dettagliate con tutte le classificazioni più importanti del mondo, un bicchierino e ci facciamo delle serate a raccontarci le differenze fra vitigni, terroir, intensità aromatiche e quant'altro.
> 
> non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.



mica ho detto che fai male a qualcuno.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho fatto le analisi del sangue 3-4 mesi fa....sto benissimo.
> 
> mi comincerò a porre il problema nel momento in cui dovessi cominciare a bere da solo, una cosa che trovo squallida.


Il fegato e il cervello non sanno se sei solo o in compagnia.

Tenendo conto che a 50 anni non ci arriverai, ci tieni ancora così tanto a lei o vuoi fare progetti diversi?

Smettere di bere sarebbe il progetto migliore al momento.


----------



## Vincent Vega (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono distensivi la sera, prima di andare a dormire....
> 
> abbiamo il nostro divanetto con in fronte tantissimi fiori bellissimi, 5 cartine dettagliate con tutte le classificazioni più importanti del mondo, un bicchierino e ci facciamo delle serate a raccontarci le differenze fra vitigni, terroir, intensità aromatiche e quant'altro.
> 
> non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.


mmm...magari lei ha deciso di smettere di bere...doposcuola vinicolo terminato...


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho fatto le analisi del sangue 3-4 mesi fa....sto benissimo.
> 
> mi comincerò a porre il problema nel momento in cui dovessi cominciare a *bere da solo, una cosa che trovo squallida.*


Embeh ... mo c'è l'hai con me? HIC! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e sarebbe?


che 6 lavorodipendente.


----------



## LDS (27 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che 6 lavorodipendente.



è un momento così....non ho altre cose da fare se non lavorare per costruirmi una carriera.
quella che avevo prima mi è esplosa sotto il naso.


----------



## LDS (27 Agosto 2014)

Non riesco a dormire.....

sono uscito dalla stanza, sono sul divano in soggiorno.
ho troppa voglia di un abbraccio, di una carezza ma mi respinge.



non c'è la faccio più


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è un momento così....non ho altre cose da fare se non lavorare per costruirmi una carriera.
> quella che avevo prima mi è esplosa sotto il naso.





LDS ha detto:


> Non riesco a dormire.....
> 
> sono uscito dalla stanza, sono sul divano in soggiorno.
> ho troppa voglia di un abbraccio, di una carezza ma mi respinge.
> ...


ti starai anche costruendo una carriera,ma ti stai distruggendo la vita.   nel cambio direi che ci rimetti


----------



## zadig (27 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti starai anche costruendo una carriera,ma ti stai distruggendo la vita.   nel cambio direi che ci rimetti


reincollare vasi rotti non è sempre conveniente.


----------



## LDS (27 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti starai anche costruendo una carriera,ma ti stai distruggendo la vita.   nel cambio direi che ci rimetti



Se avessi una soluzione ione ti assicuro che la prenderi. Questa mattina sono uscito presto, sono andato a comprare dei fiori freschi, delle brioches, pane, marmellata.
ho fatto una colazione in camera degna di un 5 stelle.
mi ha abbracciato e ringraziato. Sono scoppiato a piangere.
ho appena inviato una mail ad un grande sommelier in Francia per parlare di andarmene.
non ce la faccio più.

mi sento morire dentro.


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Se avessi una soluzione ione ti assicuro che la prenderi. Questa mattina sono uscito presto, sono andato a comprare dei fiori freschi, delle brioches, pane, marmellata.
> ho fatto una colazione in camera degna di un 5 stelle.
> mi ha abbracciato e ringraziato. Sono scoppiato a piangere.
> ho appena inviato una mail ad un grande sommelier in Francia per parlare di andarmene.
> ...


che stai elaborando un lutto e che questo ti faccia stare male è giusto e legittimo.

se ritieni che sia più vantaggioso per te andare in Francia,placet.     Però continui a non cogliere la lezione più preziosa di questa vicenda.

o fai ruotare la tua vita attorno al lavoro e allora devi trovarti una donna che sia nel tuo ambiente e che sogni solo di vivere nel tuo ambiente.

oppure ti fai il mazzo qualche anno,apri un ristorante tuo e impari che nella vita non c'è solo il lavoro


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2014)

*Ciao*



LDS ha detto:


> faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
> ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro.
> inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
> Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
> ...




Allora carissimo.Dovresti prendertela solo con lei,ma il problema sei tu.Ti spiego:lei è una donna scorretta,ma tu perchè vuoi tenerti accanto un donna che non ti ama più?io capisco il coinvolgimento emotivo,la botta,tutto quello che vuoi,poi bisogna scegliere.E devi scegliere te stesso,non puoi pensare una vita accanto ad una donna che vuole  una altro.Vuoi accanto una donna con affidabilità zero?perchè pensi di meritare questo?paura di restare solo?guardati dentro...guardati dentro....


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2014)

Minchia che nervoso sto thread.

A pisellate, altro che brioches fresche la mattina........


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Se avessi una soluzione ione ti assicuro che la prenderi. Questa mattina sono uscito presto, sono andato a comprare dei fiori freschi, delle brioches, pane, marmellata.
> ho fatto una colazione in camera degna di un 5 stelle.
> mi ha abbracciato e ringraziato. Sono scoppiato a piangere.


...


...


...

Ok, ho contato...
Domanda: ste cose, per curiosità, le hai mai fatte?


----------



## Vincent Vega (27 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che stai elaborando un lutto e che questo ti faccia stare male è giusto e legittimo.
> 
> se ritieni che sia più vantaggioso per te andare in Francia,placet. Però continui a non cogliere la lezione più preziosa di questa vicenda.
> 
> ...


io condivido in toto il discorso di perplesso.
Il lavoro è larga parte della nostra vita, al punto che noi stessi siamo determinati dal lavoro che facciamo e da come lo facciamo. Ma arriva un momento nella vita in cui occorre scegliere che tipo di progetto vogliamo per noi.
Io all'inizio della mia vita lavorativa ero totalmente assorbito, e per me c'era spazio solo per il lavoro e per il fotti-fotti mordi e fuggi. Si, sulla carta avevo una ragazza....ma oggi so che solo la sua completa devozione mi ha impedito di avere un cesto di corna. Ma non ha impedito a me di rovinarlo comunque, quel rapporto. Ho fatto delle scelte, che consiglio anche a te: rileggi il post di perplesso.....tante volte, visto che hai notti insonni da riempire...


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non riesco a dormire.....
> 
> sono uscito dalla stanza, sono sul divano in soggiorno.
> ho troppa voglia di un abbraccio, di una carezza ma mi respinge.
> ...


Le stai troppo addosso. 
..le donne preferiscono gli uomini un po' bastardii...

smettila di comprarle fiori. .
servirla. ..stai sulle tue..
sorridi....

vedrai che cambierà atteggiamenti....non deve sentirsi irraggiungibile...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le stai troppo addosso.
> *..le donne preferiscono gli uomini un po' bastardii...
> *
> smettila di comprarle fiori. .
> ...


Dici?


----------



## Vincent Vega (27 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le stai troppo addosso.
> ..le donne preferiscono gli uomini un po' bastardii...
> 
> smettila di comprarle fiori. .
> ...


lavora 365 gg all'anno...ma il suo capo l'ha raggiunta eccome....senza fiori...cornetti si, però..tanti cornetti


----------



## LDS (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Ho fatto di meglio.
l'ho portata nei migliori ristoranti del mondo.
l ho portata a guardare le stelle con una bottiglia di vino e la cena preparata in riva al mare.
quando ero a bordeaux a volte mi sono svegliato la mattina alle 5 per farmi 2 ore di macchina solo per portarle la colazione e poi andare al lavoro.

ne ho fatte di cose per lei. È proprio per questo che non so dove ho sbagliato. Forse avrei dovuto essere più Stronzo e menefreghista.


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho fatto di meglio.
> l'ho portata nei migliori ristoranti del mondo.
> l ho portata a guardare le stelle con una bottiglia di vino e la cena preparata in riva al mare.
> quando ero a bordeaux a volte mi sono svegliato la mattina alle 5 per farmi 2 ore di macchina solo per portarle la colazione e poi andare al lavoro.
> ...


Capisco che è solo un'espressione, ma magari hai sbagliato a pensare di "portarla" qui e lì.
e lei che ci è venuta con te e adesso non vuole più venirci. è abbastanza semplice.
tu sei anche qualche anno più giovane di me, ok l'amore, ma penso sia il momento di smettere di fare tutti questi tentativi.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho fatto di meglio.
> l'ho portata nei migliori ristoranti del mondo.
> l ho portata a guardare le stelle con una bottiglia di vino e la cena preparata in riva al mare.
> quando ero a bordeaux a volte mi sono svegliato la mattina alle 5 per farmi 2 ore di macchina solo per portarle la colazione e poi andare al lavoro.
> ...


In realtà probabilmente tu non c'entri proprio un cazzo. E poi sti ragionamenti sono alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho fatto di meglio.
> l'ho portata nei migliori ristoranti del mondo.
> l ho portata a guardare le stelle con una bottiglia di vino e la cena preparata in riva al mare.
> quando ero a bordeaux a volte mi sono svegliato la mattina alle 5 per farmi 2 ore di macchina solo per portarle la colazione e poi andare al lavoro.
> ...


La puoi portare pure sulla Luna, ma se non c'è storia, non c'è storia.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

non è che si sbaglia, è che l'amore capita che finisca


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho fatto di meglio.
> l'ho portata nei migliori ristoranti del mondo.
> l ho portata a guardare le stelle con una bottiglia di vino e la cena preparata in riva al mare.
> quando ero a bordeaux a volte mi sono svegliato la mattina alle 5 per farmi 2 ore di macchina solo per portarle la colazione e poi andare al lavoro.
> ...


Ma un vaffanculo quando era il caso glielo hai mai detto ?


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma un vaffanculo quando era il caso glielo hai mai detto ?


Ma no, è innamorato...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no, è innamorato...


Si. Ma come in una telenovela o in uno di quei film per collegiali americani.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2014)

*Lds*

L'amore come la vita non è nella nostra disponibilità,fidati di questo stronzo!


----------



## LDS (27 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amore come la vita non è nella nostra disponibilità,fidati di questo stronzo!


Cristo se fa male.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Cristo se fa male.


però passa


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amore come la vita non è nella nostra disponibilità,fidati di questo stronzo!


:applauso::umile:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2014)

*Amico*



LDS ha detto:


> Cristo se fa male.



Da quanto mi conosci?scrivo fesserie?per esperienza.... li chiamo tempi tecnici:da 8 mesi a 18 mesi...purtroppo.!


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da quanto mi conosci?scrivo fesserie?per esperienza.... li chiamo tempi tecnici:da 8 mesi a 18 mesi...purtroppo.!


Un sessuologo diceva che i tempi di ripresa equivalgono di solito alla metà del tempo di relazione...quindi per un anno si comincia a star bene dopo mesi circa...


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho fatto di meglio.
> l'ho portata nei migliori ristoranti del mondo.
> l ho portata a guardare le stelle con una bottiglia di vino e la cena preparata in riva al mare.
> quando ero a bordeaux a volte mi sono svegliato la mattina alle 5 per farmi 2 ore di macchina solo per portarle la colazione e poi andare al lavoro.
> ...


Cacchio.....sei duro....certo che queste cose se ripetute stancano....non prova il brivido di sapere se l'altro la desidera o meno.....sei sempre dietro a lei....o davanti......

che ti Costa cambiare?

Basta fiori  

cenette e colazioni a 5★ 

che venga a casa da sola

almeno provaci e vedi come reagisce.

Magari pulisci pure solo tu casa?


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un sessuologo diceva che i tempi di ripresa equivalgono di solito alla metà del tempo di relazione...quindi per un anno si comincia a star bene dopo mesi circa...


Io per riprendermi circa 18 anni?

Festeggero' alla grande i miei 77  anni.

Un bel vaffa e che si impicchino quelli che non ci vogliono. Aria.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2014)

all'età di libertà, invece ,
questa sofferenza può servirgli e diventare preziosa per ridimensionarlo e maturarlo .


----------



## emme76 (27 Agosto 2014)

Si penso anche io che non dovresti parlare col capo. Dovete risolverla tra di voi.



LDS ha detto:


> faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
> ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro.
> inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
> Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
> ...


----------



## LDS (28 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da quanto mi conosci?scrivo fesserie?per esperienza.... li chiamo tempi tecnici:da 8 mesi a 18 mesi...purtroppo.!



si lo so....

ma l'amo troppo cristo.
non posso nemmeno immaginare di svegliarmi domani e di non condividere i momenti della mia vita senza di lei.
non è passata nemmeno una settimana.


----------



## LDS (28 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cacchio.....sei duro....certo che queste cose se ripetute stancano....non prova il brivido di sapere se l'altro la desidera o meno.....sei sempre dietro a lei....o davanti......
> 
> che ti Costa cambiare?
> 
> ...



mi sono occupato molto spesso della casa da solo ovviamente.
ma mi ha dato una mano quando ce n'era bisogno.

ma non è mai stato un problema.
a me piace vivere nella pulizia e nell'ordine tutto sommato.


poi amiamo così tanto andare a mangiare al ristorante in un certo tipo di locali che non riesco ad immaginare di non poterci più andare con lei.

pensa che la metà dei più grandi ristoranti di londra, parigi, firenze, roma, sanno chi siamo e che siamo insieme.....
mi mancheranno tante di quelle cose....

io ci spero sempre che rientri fra le mie braccia.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> si lo so....
> 
> ma l'amo troppo cristo.
> non posso nemmeno immaginare di svegliarmi domani e di non condividere i momenti della mia vita senza di lei.
> non è passata nemmeno una settimana.



Si, capisco ci siamo passati tutti.Mi posso permettere di dirti una cosa che adesso ti sembrerà stupida ma un domani mi darai ragione?amarla va bene,ma cerca di voler bene a te stesso amico,gli amori iniziano e finiscono,l'amore verso la te stesso deve esserci sempre.Pensi di meritare un amore così?è questo che vuoi?


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma un vaffanculo quando era il caso glielo hai mai detto ?


credo che il problema sia proprio lì...


----------



## LDS (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> credo che il problema sia proprio lì...



nemmeno quando mi ha confessato di avermi tradito l'ho mandata a fanculo.
la paura di perderla è troppa.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> nemmeno quando mi ha confessato di avermi tradito l'ho mandata a fanculo.
> la paura di perderla è troppa.



Forse è gia persa...vedi di non perdere la tua dignità e il tuo amor proprio.


----------



## LDS (28 Agosto 2014)

questa mattina mi sono svegliato alle 9:45, ho cominciato a farle qualche carezza....non si è scostata, mi sono spinto un pelino e alla fine le ho fatto un massaggio a 365 gradi per 40 minuti.

mi ha fatto un grandissimo sorriso alla fine e mi ha ringraziato.

anche fosse solo questo, io darei tutto per vedere quel sorriso....
è troppo presto per voltare pagina, non lo voglio fare.


----------



## LDS (28 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse è gia persa...vedi di non perdere la tua dignità e il tuo amor proprio.



no, non è possibile che sia già persa.
ieri abbiamo passato una bellissima giornata insieme...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nemmeno quando mi ha confessato di avermi tradito l'ho mandata a fanculo.
> la paura di perderla è troppa.


Ecco. E invece l'hai persa proprio perché non l'hai mandata a fanculo quando dovevi. 

Uomini come te mi fanno venire un nervoso che li prenderei a sediate sulle gengive.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non è possibile che sia già persa.
> ieri abbiamo passato una bellissima giornata insieme...


ma davvero vuoi diventare un raccoglitore di briciole , ti riconosci?


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questa mattina mi sono svegliato alle 9:45, ho cominciato a farle qualche carezza....non si è scostata, mi sono spinto un pelino e alla fine le ho fatto un massaggio a 365 gradi per 40 minuti.
> 
> mi ha fatto un grandissimo sorriso alla fine e mi ha ringraziato.
> 
> ...


Davvero...tira fuori un po' d'amor proprio.

Ripensa che: " mi dice che non mi ama più, che vuole rompere, che è finita, che  abbiamo visioni troppo differenti nella vita e che ci sono aspetti del  mio carattere che non riesce più a sopportare." 
Aggiungici che oltre a queste belle cose si è sollazzata col suo capo, non è rientrata a casa di notte e manco ha avuto la decenza di avvisarti (che chiunque si sarebbe anche potuto spaventare pensando a chissà cosa), che avete visioni del mondo completamente differenti, che non vi vedete un cazzo perchè non avete tempo, ma lei il tempo di vedere un altro cazzo lo ha stranamente trovato, vabbè...sul lavoro perchè è più comodo...che tutto questo è successo in un anno di relazione, non dopo 25 anni di matrimonio.
Che lei non farebbe un passo verso di te, ma saresti solo tu ad andare in Brasile o chissà dove per seguirla perchè lei non vuol fare la vita da casetta e famiglia e a casa alle 5 del pomeriggio...

E tu invece stai lì...a farle la colazione da 5 stelle...a farle i massaggi...a fare spesa, bucato e chissà cosa...a sottolineare che l'hai portata in ogni singolo ristorante da sboroni, quando non hai ancora capito che di ste cose a una donna importa da Natale a Santo Stefano.

Tu sarai anche innamorato e lo capisco, credimi...ma sarebbe anche caso che tirassi fuori un po' di carattere e la mandassi cortesemente affanculo...e se non vuoi mandarla affanculo fatti rispettare, perchè rispetto te ne ha portato ZERO.
Guardala negli occhi e pensa a tutto quello che ti ho scritto, se poi il suo sorriso ti fa dimenticare tutto stai messo veramente male...cerca di razionalizzare un po' le cose...che siete giovanissimi e in un anno ste cose non si possono sentire.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Davvero...tira fuori un po' d'amor proprio.


Ho l'impressione che LDS sia uno di quello che una volta toccato il fondo, non risale ma comincia a scavare.


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nemmeno quando mi ha confessato di avermi tradito l'ho mandata a fanculo.
> *la paura di perderla è troppa*.


Immagino, ma la paura di agire quando necessario è proprio il modo migliore per perdere una cosa che ti è cara.


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che LDS sia uno di quello che una volta toccato il fondo, non risale ma comincia a scavare.


Non è mia intenzione fornirgli una pala...


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non è possibile che sia già persa.
> ieri abbiamo passato una bellissima giornata insieme...


Cambia completamente.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che LDS sia uno di quello che una volta toccato il fondo, non risale ma comincia a scavare.


per me sbagli .libertà è paradossalmente tanto sicuro di sé da non accettare che non lo si ami; quando se ne renderà conto comincerà a risalire


----------



## Tubarao (28 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione fornirgli una pala...


Penso non sia l'intenzione di nessuno. Anzi. Tutto l'opposto.

Facciamo poliziotto cattivo e polizotto buono ? 

Io faccio quello cattivo


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso non sia l'intenzione di nessuno. Anzi. Tutto l'opposto.
> 
> Facciamo poliziotto cattivo e polizotto buono ?
> 
> Io faccio quello cattivo


Lanciamo la monetina...


----------



## disincantata (28 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Davvero...tira fuori un po' d'amor proprio.
> 
> Ripensa che: " mi dice che non mi ama più, che vuole rompere, che è finita, che  abbiamo visioni troppo differenti nella vita e che ci sono aspetti del  mio carattere che non riesce più a sopportare."
> Aggiungici che oltre a queste belle cose si è sollazzata col suo capo, non è rientrata a casa di notte e manco ha avuto la decenza di avvisarti (che chiunque si sarebbe anche potuto spaventare pensando a chissà cosa), che avete visioni del mondo completamente differenti, che non vi vedete un cazzo perchè non avete tempo, ma lei il tempo di vedere un altro cazzo lo ha stranamente trovato, vabbè...sul lavoro perchè è più comodo...che tutto questo è successo in un anno di relazione, non dopo 25 anni di matrimonio.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me sbagli .libertà è paradossalmente tanto sicuro di sé da non accettare che non lo si ami; quando se ne renderà conto comincerà a risalire


Possibile. Però usa così tanto la parola "paura".


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Possibile. Però usa così tanto la parola "paura".


perchè ha paura.    perchè ha emotivamente investito moltissimo in questa relazione,senza rendersi conto che lei ha sempre avuto un'idea del futuro incompatibile con la sua.

e come tanti ventenni che si approssimano ai 30,crede che la sua vita sia prossima alla fine.

gli serve aria fresca


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ha paura.    perchè ha emotivamente investito moltissimo in questa relazione,senza rendersi conto che lei ha sempre avuto un'idea del futuro incompatibile con la sua.
> 
> e come tanti ventenni che si approssimano ai 30,crede che la sua vita sia prossima alla fine.
> 
> gli serve aria fresca



Ciao

forse lei, era sincera con lui ... 
Ma proprio queste dediche continue, tra fiori e croissant ecc. l'hanno spaventata ...
Forse le piace tanto ... e allo stesso tempo, le sembra troppo ... 

Sarebbe da chiederlo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse lei, era sincera con lui ...
> Ma proprio queste dediche continue, tra fiori e croissant ecc. l'hanno spaventata ...
> ...


mah... direi più semplicemente che ha avuto la sfortuna di innamorarsi di una stronza col botto.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah... direi più semplicemente che ha avuto la sfortuna di innamorarsi di una stronza col botto.



Ciao

a me, le troppe attenzioni non piacciono, ad esempio. 
Mi sale un senso di claustrofobia ... e fuggo, con tutto il bene che posso provare. 

Si potrebbe chiedere ... non costa nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *a me, le troppe attenzioni non piacciono, ad esempio. *
> Mi sale un senso di claustrofobia ... e fuggo, con tutto il bene che posso provare.
> ...


questo è certo... ribaltando la cosa, se così fosse si potrebbe dirlo... non costa nulla. Ma penso proprio che il problema della signora in questione non sia quello.


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me, le troppe attenzioni non piacciono, ad esempio.
> Mi sale un senso di claustrofobia ... e fuggo, con tutto il bene che posso provare.
> ...


Anche a me infastidiscono e non poco...ma ci sono donne che campano di questo, non so come facciano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io per riprendermi circa 18 anni?
> 
> Festeggero' alla grande i miei 77 anni.
> 
> Un bel vaffa e che si impicchino quelli che non ci vogliono. Aria.


dopo una certa soglia si va a forfait, tranquilla.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> si lo so....
> 
> ma l'amo troppo cristo.
> non posso nemmeno immaginare di svegliarmi domani e di non condividere i momenti della mia vita senza di lei.
> non è passata nemmeno una settimana.



Ascolta:sai cosa mi ha detto una DONNA che mi spiegava come erano le donne?Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che perde considerazione e rispetto per il proprio uomo.Meglio uno stronzo che uno zerbino....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta:sai cosa mi ha detto una DONNA che mi spiegava come erano le donne?Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che perde considerazione e rispetto per il proprio uomo.Meglio uno stronzo che uno zerbino....


:up:
magari una sana via di mezzo ma se devo scegliere confermo lo stronzo


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse lei, era sincera con lui ...
> Ma proprio queste dediche continue, tra fiori e croissant ecc. l'hanno spaventata ...
> ...


vero...e visto che inizia a chiedere, potrebbe magari chiedere com'è giunta alla decisione di gustarsi l'Augello del Capo. Dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione, e senza un attimo di respiro, visto che lavora 365 giorni all'anno...
magari alla risposta "volevo augelli già dopo 6 mesi, e in altri 6 mesi ho trovato solo quello a portata di...mano.." capisce che non è il caso di mandarla in un villaggio sulle Ande. Lì i massaggi non attaccano.

Sveglia, LDS, hai un lavoro (cui tieni, pare), hai girato abbastanza, e devi mettere a posto le tue priorità...una ricercatrice di "non so che" ad un anno dall'inizio storia credo che sia al di fuori della tua agenda....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta:sai cosa mi ha detto una DONNA che mi spiegava come erano le donne?Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che perde considerazione e rispetto per il proprio uomo.Meglio uno stronzo che uno zerbino....


Non amo gli stronzi ma gli zerbini non si reggono, confermo.
Credo che alla base ci sia la legge di Mendel.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Agosto 2014)

Più che paura e' proprio dolore : fa tanto tanto tanto male. Non si dorme non si mangia non si concentra e soprattutto non passa . Il rifiuto dell'essere amato e' una cosa grossa anche se la si banalizza . E metto le mani avanti: non conta se e' una RELAZIONE o una relazione piccina piccio': conta quanto ci abbiamo investito dentro anche se era dal 'inizio un investimento non richiesto o peggio impossibile


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si lo so....
> 
> ma l'amo troppo cristo.
> non posso nemmeno immaginare di svegliarmi domani e di non condividere i momenti della mia vita senza di lei.
> non è passata nemmeno una settimana.


questo non è vero. Hai detto che se lo rivedeva, impiantavi un casino. Le hai imposto di non rispondere al telefono (al suo capo) e di dirgli che i loro contatti (è sempre il suo capo...) devono ridursi al minimo, anche se sarebbe meglio annullarli. E lei ti ha fornito la versione che volevi sentire, visto che è evidente che sei fuori di te.

Allora, chiediti questo: "è talmente vero che non posso stare senza di lei che posso accettare che di tanto in tanto si faccia un flirt?". Se la risposta è "si"..beh, io ho finito....e tu avrai ragione.
Ma se - come pare, visto le scenate e le minacce - la risposta è "no": beh, ascolta gli amici che ti danno consigli....sai quante ne trovi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> magari una sana via di mezzo ma se devo scegliere confermo lo stronzo


credo che nessuna donna amerebbe avere come compagno di vita uno zerbino... ma quasi tutte nella loro vita ne hanno usato almeno uno  
Però pure lo stronzo è deleterio...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> credo che nessuna donna amerebbe avere come compagno di vita uno zerbino... *ma quasi tutte nella loro vita ne hanno usato almeno uno *
> Però pure lo stronzo è deleterio...


no. Mi mette tristezza e mi fa precipitare l'ormone


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> no. Mi mette tristezza e mi fa precipitare l'ormone


ovvio... lo zerbino viene usato per qualunque cosa tranne che per l'ormone. Magari si fanno sturare il cesso o riparare la finestra... ma mai e poi mai gliela faranno vedere.


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi sono occupato molto spesso della casa da solo ovviamente.
> ma mi ha dato una mano quando ce n'era bisogno.
> 
> ma non è mai stato un problema.
> ...


il tutto in un anno? caspita....allora magari eviti qualche ristorante, e ti paghi l'affitto senza dover smezzare con la donna del Capo.
Ma ti rendi conto che riduci la vostra storia a ristoranti, bevute serali, e la tua devozione completa? Sembra che hai comprato un Bonsai. E che ti dispiace si sia ammalato. Un amore è progetto...e da quel punto di vista, lei vuole le Ande e tu non sai come seguirla, visto che parli - genericamente - di ristoranti di lusso a 2 ore di volo da lei...
Parla te di quello che volete. "Cosa vuoi domani?". Se lei risponde qualcosa (qualunque cosa) che assomigli ad un: "voglio stare con te, costruirci una vita nostra e realizzare i sogni che abbiamo", allora scava e continua...
Ma sta 25enne non lo sa cosa vuole, e tu diventi patetico a volerla convincere cosa "è bene per lei".
Ah: di certo non sarà dicendole "con chi mangio e con chi bevo, senza te?" che la riconquisterai.

Come hanno detto altri prima di me: devi amarti, volerti bene. Solo chi sta bene con se stesso, riesce a stare bene con l'altro/a. La tua vita deve essere bella perchè è vita. Ed è tua. Non perchè c'è lei....quello è un di più. Stai bruciando i tuoi giorni per qualcosa che non dipende da te, invece di investire sulle cose che da te dipendono (e lei non vi rientra, anche se tu la "porti" di qua e di là...)


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ovvio... lo zerbino viene usato per qualunque cosa tranne che per l'ormone. Magari si fanno sturare il cesso o riparare la finestra... ma mai e poi mai gliela faranno vedere.


Che tristezza!
Già mi è pesato chiamare mio marito per cambiarmi una ruota


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> credo che nessuna donna amerebbe avere come compagno di vita uno zerbino...* ma quasi tutte nella loro vita ne hanno usato almeno uno*
> Però pure lo stronzo è deleterio...


forse confondi i normali favori, tra l'altro reciproci, che si possono fare tra amici/conoscenti etc.


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che tristezza!
> Già mi è pesato chiamare mio marito per cambiarmi una ruota



vabbè dai, i mariti non contano


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse confondi i normali favori, tra l'altro reciproci, che si possono fare tra amici/conoscenti etc.


no, c'è una bella differenza tra amici e zerbini... l'amico è libero e disinteressato, lo zerbino è schiavo del suo desiderio di piacerti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè dai, i mariti non contano


Parlavi di zerbini nelle relazioni extra o storielle? peggio mi sento


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavi di zerbini nelle relazioni extra o storielle? peggio mi sento


ehm...i mariti non sono schiavi di piacerti....citando Nicka..no, non valgono.


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ehm...i mariti non sono schiavi di piacerti....citando Nicka..no, non valgono.



ehm...era Nobody...pardon....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ehm...i mariti non sono schiavi di piacerti....citando Nicka..no, non valgono.


intendevo che lo "zerbino" mi fa sentire incapace ed è una cosa che non tollero
Quindi lo zerbino o il cavaliere senza macchia non fanno per me


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavi di zerbini nelle relazioni extra o storielle? peggio mi sento


ma no... gli zerbini autentici non avranno mai la possibilità di intrecciare nessuna storia, nè extra nè altro, con la loro padrona... sono esseri vuoti, fantasmi rosi dal desiderio inappagato


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> intendevo che lo "zerbino" mi fa sentire incapace ed è una cosa che non tollero
> Quindi lo zerbino o il cavaliere senza macchia non fanno per me


ma no, lo zerbino ti fa sentire adorata e indispensabile.
più che altro soffochi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma no... gli zerbini autentici non avranno mai la possibilità di intrecciare nessuna storia, nè extra nè altro, con la loro padrona... sono esseri vuoti, fantasmi rosi dal desiderio inappagato


Lammia capa ha una relazione con uno zerbino
Le si smaglia il collant, lui scende a comprarglielo (senza che gli venga chiesto)
Vede una pianta in un negozio (lui la compra)
Ha parcheggiato lontano (lui va a prenderle la macchina e aspetta che esca)
Ha caldo le piacerebbe un gelato (lui va a comprarlo)
ECC ecc
Io lo prenderei a calci nel culo


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, c'è una bella differenza tra amici e zerbini... l'amico è libero e disinteressato, lo zerbino è schiavo del suo desiderio di piacerti.



ah, ok, ma magari io non me ne accorgo, mica ce l'avrà scritto in fronte!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lammia capa ha una relazione con uno zerbino
> Le si smaglia il collant, lui scende a comprarglielo (senza che gli venga chiesto)
> Vede una pianta in un negozio (lui la compra)
> Ha parcheggiato lontano (lui va a prenderle la macchina e aspetta che esca)
> ...


Ma è un suo pari grado?


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> magari una sana via di mezzo ma se devo scegliere confermo lo stronzo



Serbo un bel ricordo di quella donna.Era la mia compagna di banco...io ero presuntuoso ed esaltato...lei lavorava come cubista nelle discoteche...il passo ad altro.... fu breve....un giorno mi disse:tu delle donne non hai capito un cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:essere stronzi ok...ma esageri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e pensare che mi era stata messa accanto perchè la preside pensava di tenermi a bada....una biondona...così va in soggezione...:rotfl::rotfl:non l'avesse mai fatto...Mi ha insegnato il lato stronzo delle donne...


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lammia capa ha una relazione con uno zerbino
> Le si smaglia il collant, lui scende a comprarglielo (senza che gli venga chiesto)
> Vede una pianta in un negozio (lui la compra)
> *Ha parcheggiato lontano (lui va a prenderle la macchina e aspetta che esca)*
> ...


ahahahahahahah... ma è davvero all'ultimo stadio.... vivono in un mondo decaduto e corrotto, condannati ad un atroce supplizio... chissà di quali abominevoli delitti si sono macchiati nelle precedenti vite, per essersi trasformati in simili larve


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lammia capa ha una relazione con uno zerbino
> Le si smaglia il collant, lui scende a comprarglielo (senza che gli venga chiesto)
> Vede una pianta in un negozio (lui la compra)
> Ha parcheggiato lontano (lui va a prenderle la macchina e aspetta che esca)
> ...


ma perché?


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok, ma magari io non me ne accorgo, mica ce l'avrà scritto in fronte!


non ti accorgi se un uomo ti è amico o se è solo un povero zerbino?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché?


Tu faresti come lei? Cioè come la capa di Farfalla, dico.


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lammia capa ha una relazione con uno zerbino
> Le si smaglia il collant, lui scende a comprarglielo (senza che gli venga chiesto)
> Vede una pianta in un negozio (lui la compra)
> Ha parcheggiato lontano (lui va a prenderle la macchina e aspetta che esca)
> ...


...nota modalità per far godere uno zerbino...


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché?


Ma perchè un uomo simile è pericoloso...ti dà da intendere che ti riempia di favori per compiacerti quando in realtà dimostra da non avere un minimo di stima per la donna, sottintendendo che lei non è capace nemmeno di prendersi un paio di calze da sola...a me gli zerbini danno questa impressione...


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ti accorgi se un uomo ti è amico o se è solo un povero zerbino?


io tendo con cura a evitare di chiedere favori, preferisco farne di solito, e se per caso mi fanno un favore, cerco di ricambiare, nel mio piccolo

quindi in effetti potrei non accorgermene


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

QUOTE=Joey Blow;1398052]Tu faresti come lei? Cioè come la capa di Farfalla, dico.[/QUOTE]
ma se fa tutto lui.
che fastidio da?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è un suo pari grado?


si e lavorano in due reparti distinti
Lavorativamente uno non ha "potere" sull'altro


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Serbo un bel ricordo di quella donna.Era la mia compagna di banco...io ero presuntuoso ed esaltato...lei lavorava come cubista nelle discoteche...il passo ad altro.... fu breve....un giorno mi disse:tu delle donne non hai capito un cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:essere stronzi ok...ma esageri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*e pensare che mi era stata messa accanto perchè la preside pensava di tenermi a bada....una biondona*...così va in soggezione...:rotfl::rotfl:non l'avesse mai fatto...Mi ha insegnato il lato stronzo delle donne...


bel coglione di preside... un vero genio! :sonar: Per tenerti tranquillo questo ti piazza la biondona cubista tra le palle


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> io tendo con cura a evitare di chiedere favori, preferisco farne di solito, e se per caso mi fanno un favore, cerco di ricambiare, nel mio piccolo
> 
> quindi in effetti potrei non accorgermene


dai, si vede subito se uno è disinteressato e ti da una mano in amicizia dal bavoso viscido zerbino...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché?


Perchè non voglio un servitore. Voglio un compagno che sta al mio fianco non che esaudisce tutti i miei desideri
E poi porca vacca ma potrò decidere di stare con il collant smagliato o uscire a fare un giro e comprarmelo
ma poi dall'amante?


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

ma questo è un discorso diverso.anch'io amo fare da sola.
ma un uomo innamorato capita che ti anticipi e non è necessariamente uno zerbino.
poi è anche vero che pur essendo stata molto coccolata dagli uomini ho scelto  il meno disposto


free ha detto:


> io tendo con cura a evitare di chiedere favori, preferisco farne di solito, e se per caso mi fanno un favore, cerco di ricambiare, nel mio piccolo
> 
> quindi in effetti potrei non accorgermene


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè un uomo simile è pericoloso...ti dà da intendere che ti riempia di favori per compiacerti quando in realtà dimostra da non avere un minimo di stima per la donna, sottintendendo che lei non è capace nemmeno di prendersi un paio di calze da sola...a me gli zerbini danno questa impressione...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

che zoccola


farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non voglio un servitore. Voglio un compagno che sta al mio fianco non che esaudisce tutti i miei desideri
> E poi porca vacca ma potrò decidere di stare con il collant smagliato o uscire a fare un giro e comprarmelo
> ma *poi dall'amante*?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è un discorso diverso.anch'io amo fare da sola.
> ma un uomo innamorato *capita* che ti anticipi e non è necessariamente uno zerbino.
> poi è anche vero che pur essendo stata molto coccolata dagli uomini ho scelto il meno disposto



Appunto, capita. E questa è una gentilezza. 
Se non posso più fare nulla perchè tu fai tutto al mio posto mi fai sentire inetta e impedita


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che zoccola


Che tristezza più che altro


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai, si vede subito se uno è disinteressato e ti da una mano in amicizia dal bavoso viscido zerbino...



vabbè se ha la bava me ne accorgo!

ma non so, se la cosa è molto sporadica non saprei


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è un discorso diverso.anch'io amo fare da sola.
> ma un uomo innamorato capita che ti anticipi *e non è necessariamente uno zerbino.*
> poi è anche vero che pur essendo stata molto coccolata dagli uomini ho scelto  il meno disposto


nessuno ha mai detto questo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> nessuno ha mai detto questo.


infatti così ti chiami


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti così ti chiami


appunto... mai detto questo


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è un discorso diverso.anch'io amo fare da sola.
> ma un uomo innamorato capita che ti anticipi e non è necessariamente uno zerbino.
> poi è anche vero che pur essendo stata molto coccolata dagli uomini ho scelto  il meno disposto



ah, è innamorato? io credevo che ci provava e basta, nel senso che in questo caso bisogna evitare per non creare equivoci
se invece è innamorato non ricambiato, ancora peggio, da evitare come la peste


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

boh





free ha detto:


> *ah, è innamorato?* io credevo che ci provava e basta, nel senso che in questo caso bisogna evitare per non creare equivoci
> se invece è innamorato non ricambiato, ancora peggio, da evitare come la peste


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai, si vede subito se uno è disinteressato e ti da una mano in amicizia dal bavoso viscido zerbino...


Credo dipenda dal grado di confidenza e dalla fiducia che si ha dell'altro... se il mio compagno fa delle cose per me, perché si è accorto che ne ho bisogno, mi sento amata... se lo fa perché vuole qualcosa in cambio o perché vuole farmi sentire in colpa o perché ha bisogno di avere qualcuno che gli sia riconoscente, allora non è sano...

Poi, bisognerebbe anche poter chiedere, se si ha bisogno, senza aver paura di indebitarsi, emotivamente parlando...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Credo dipenda dal grado di confidenza e dalla fiducia che si ha dell'altro... se il mio compagno fa delle cose per me, perché si è accorto che ne ho bisogno, mi sento amata... se lo fa perché vuole qualcosa in cambio o perché vuole farmi sentire in colpa o perché ha bisogno di avere qualcuno che gli sia riconoscente, allora non è sano...
> 
> Poi, bisognerebbe anche poter chiedere, se si ha bisogno, senza aver paura di indebitarsi, emotivamente parlando...


hai ragione


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Credo dipenda dal grado di confidenza e dalla fiducia che si ha dell'altro... *se il mio compagno fa delle cose per me, perché si è accorto che ne ho bisogno, mi sento amata*... se lo fa perché vuole qualcosa in cambio o perché vuole farmi sentire in colpa o perché ha bisogno di avere qualcuno che gli sia riconoscente, allora non è sano...
> 
> Poi, bisognerebbe anche poter chiedere, se si ha bisogno, senza aver paura di indebitarsi, emotivamente parlando...


ciao twin  mariti e compagni non valgono... tra l'altro è difficile se non impossibile che lo zerbino continui nel tempo ad esser tale nell'improbabile ma quantisticamente sempre possibile caso che riesca a raggiungere la meta


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao twin  mariti e compagni non valgono... tra l'altro è difficile se non impossibile che lo zerbino continui nel tempo ad esser tale nell'improbabile ma quantisticamente sempre possibile caso che riesca a raggiungere la meta


ciao caro twin 
non sarei così sicura che vale solo per le nuove "amicizie"... nel senso che il ricatto emotivo, se si vuole, si percepisce fin dall'inizio...


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ciao caro twin
> non sarei così sicura che vale solo per le nuove "amicizie"*... nel senso che il ricatto emotivo, se si vuole, si percepisce fin dall'inizio.*..


quello è certo... :up:


----------



## LDS (29 Agosto 2014)

L'ho messa alla porta.

sono demolito.

non so come farò a lavorare oggi.

farò un racconto dettagliato degli ultimi 2 giorni questa sera quando finisco


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> L'ho messa alla porta.
> 
> sono demolito.
> 
> ...


non può che farti bene, dai che sei una roccia.


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> L'ho messa alla porta.
> 
> sono demolito.
> 
> ...


goditi un bicchiere (ho detto bicchiere,non bottiglia) e vattene a dormire piuttosto.

tanto noi non scappiamo,il resoconto faccelo quando ti sentirai più tranquillo


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

Hai fatto la cosa giusta.

non puoi ridurti a zerbino.

lavora più e meglio di prima....è un occasione  per conoscere gente.


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> L'ho messa alla porta.
> 
> sono demolito.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace... quando vuoi e quando ti senti... noi siamo qui... [emoji4]


----------



## Lionel Hutz (29 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> L'ho messa alla porta.
> 
> sono demolito.
> 
> ...


Se l'hai mandata a dormire per strada a Londra però sei un criminale.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Ho appena finito. Sto scrivendo con il cellulare...perciò sarò tutto sommato breve e scriverò meglio quando arriverò a casa. Ieri mattina sono uscito di casa con un sorriso grande come una casa, con una speranza enorme dentro di me perché avevamo passato una bellissima giornata insieme il giorno prima e perché ci siamo fatti le coccole tutta la mattina.
la sera come previsto la vado a prendere al lavoro, la chiamo, ma non risponde, le invio un messaggio, ma niente.
quando sono arrivato al suo ristorante la richiamo e mi risponde che è fuori a bere un bicchiere vicino. Nessun problema, la raggiungo e chi trovo???!!!??? Ma ovviamente è andata a bere un bicchiere con il suo capo e io sono là come un cretino.
scenata degna di cinema muto, ce ne andiamo dopo 20 minuti ed evidentemente perdo completamente il controllo. Faccio quello che non averei dovuto fare e chiamo il suo capo con lei affianco. Gli insulto tutti e due e alla fine dico alla mia oramai ex ragazza che è l'ultima volta che dormiamo insieme. 
Questa mattina prima di uscire le ordino di pagare l'affitto di settembre, cosa che ha fatto. 
Le ho detto di prendere le sue cose e non farsi più vedere nè sentire.
una cosa di un ribrezzo assoluto. Avrei voluto menarla a sangue proprio.

dove sia non mi interessa. Cosa farà e dove dormirà non mi interessa.
Le ho detto che la chiamo sabato prossimo e forse ci vediamo domenica per discutere cosa fare con l'appartamento.

al momento mi manca da morire perché sono ancora innamorato, ma ho un briciolo di dignità.
Devo resistere altri 3 mesi poi me ne andrò il più lontano possobile.

mi ha scoppiato tutti i miei progetti....tutto distrutto. Ogni cosa. Non sarà facile ricostruire i pezzi, veramente mi salva solo la mia voglia di diventare qualcuno in questo mestiere.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai fatto la cosa giusta.
> 
> non puoi ridurti a zerbino.
> 
> lavora più e meglio di prima....è un occasione  per conoscere gente.


Ho ben poco da conoscere gente...lavoro 13 ore al giorno! 
Giusto con qualche collega posso uscire.
questa volta però proverò in cucina invece che in sala.
nessuna persona al di fuori del nostro mondo potrà mai accettare una relazione con qualcuno che lavora così tanto


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

le ho appena mandato un messaggio....
le ho detto di prendersi una settimana, ma di tornare da me dopo.
non ce la faccio, mi manca l'aria, il respiro...non voglio stare senza di lei.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le ho appena mandato un messaggio....
> le ho detto di prendersi una settimana, ma di tornare da me dopo.
> non ce la faccio, mi manca l'aria, il respiro...non voglio stare senza di lei.


Allora hai fatto malissimo a fare tutta quella sceneggiata... ritornerà tutto ancor peggio di prima. Diventi un'anima dannata, storie del genere sono solo un inferno.
Spero davvero che prima o poi troverai il coraggio di chiudere e riconquistare quella libertà d'animo necessaria a chiunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le ho appena mandato un messaggio....
> le ho detto di prendersi una settimana, ma di tornare da me dopo.
> non ce la faccio, mi manca l'aria, il respiro...non voglio stare senza di lei.


Ma assolutamente no !!! :singleeye: Hai reagito male ieri e stai reagendo nel modo sbagliato oggi, troppa veemenza prima, troppa remissività ora ... Devi trovare un tuo equilibrio e farti una ragione se lei non ti vuole più


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

ma tanto non torna...non mi ama più.
sono io quello disperato che non sa cosa fare senza di lei


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2014)

mamma mia che pasticcio colossale; sei al delirio


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma tanto non torna...non mi ama più.
> sono io quello disperato che non sa cosa fare senza di lei


Dici? Mah... secondo me tornerà, ovviamente coi tempi che sceglierà lei... e continuerà a zerbinarti peggio di prima  
LDS davvero... si sta male ma è come una qualunque dipendenza, con la volontà ci si stacca da qualunque cosa ci possa rovinare la vita. Basta volerlo davvero.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia che pasticcio colossale; sei al delirio


la detesto per quello che mi ha fatto, ma sono troppo troppo innamorato.
il letto è stato così vuoto questa sera.

in più non so dov'è, se sta bene, dove è andata.
ci sono tutte le sue cose qua.

sto soffrendo come un cane bastonato.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dici? Mah... secondo me tornerà, ovviamente coi tempi che sceglierà lei... e continuerà a zerbinarti peggio di prima
> LDS davvero... si sta male ma è come una qualunque dipendenza, con la volontà ci si stacca da qualunque cosa ci possa rovinare la vita. Basta volerlo davvero.



no, non tornerà più


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non tornerà più


caro LSD... lo spero per te, ma temo tornerà.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> la detesto per quello che mi ha fatto, ma sono troppo troppo innamorato.
> il letto è stato così vuoto questa sera.
> 
> in più non so dov'è, se sta bene, dove è andata.
> ...


come un cane che sbatte ripetutamente la testa al muro.
lei ha smesso di amarti e questa non è una colpa né motivo per detestare tanto più se dici di amarla ...che vada, concentrati sul tuo futuro prossimo passo per passo


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come un cane che sbatte ripetutamente la testa al muro.
> lei ha smesso di amarti e questa non è una colpa né motivo per detestare tanto più se dici di amarla ...che vada, concentrati sul tuo futuro prossimo passo per passo



non ce la faccio.
sono andato a dormire alle 3 del mattino ieri sera, ho dormito nemmeno 5 ore.
è una settimana che non mangio praticamente nulla e non dormo quasi mai.

avevamo dei progetti insieme....è successo tutto troppo in fretta....

aspetterò un'oretta ancora e poi la chiamerò e le dirò di tornare a casa...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ce la faccio.
> sono andato a dormire alle 3 del mattino ieri sera, ho dormito nemmeno 5 ore.
> è una settimana che non mangio praticamente nulla e non dormo quasi mai.
> 
> ...


da non amarti arriverà a compatirti


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da non amarti arriverà a compatirti



magari si rende conto che non può stare senza di me....
che credeva di poterlo fare, ma non può.

che illuso che sono


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2014)

Paura e delirio a Londra.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> magari si rende conto che non può stare senza di me....
> che credeva di poterlo fare, ma non può.
> 
> che illuso che sono


sì


----------



## spleen (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ce la faccio.
> sono andato a dormire alle 3 del mattino ieri sera, ho dormito nemmeno 5 ore.
> è una settimana che non mangio praticamente nulla e non dormo quasi mai.
> 
> ...


Così invece di soffrire una volta sola.... ti rovini l'esistenza.
Sei proprio l' unico a non capirlo eh.
Sta dipendenza affettiva è peggio della droga, 
ti consiglio di rimandare la chiamata a domani..... poi a dopodomani.... poi posticipare ancora.... finchè ti passa la voglia di chiamarla.
Funziona.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Paura e delirio a Londra.



ieri ho chiesto al mio capo se posso lavorare anche quando non dovrei....senza pause per non pensarci per almeno 2 settimane.

mi ha detto che se acconsente ad una cosa del genere poi dopo mi vengono a recuperare con il cucchiaino da qualche parte....

altro che deliri


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Così invece di soffrire una volta sola.... ti rovini l'esistenza.
> Sei proprio l' unico a non capirlo eh.
> Sta dipendenza affettiva è peggio della droga,
> ti consiglio di rimandare la chiamata a domani..... poi a dopodomani.... poi posticipare ancora.... finchè ti passa la voglia di chiamarla.
> Funziona.



-49 minuti.

non ce la faccio più.
sto morendo dentro...

vorrei così tanto che mi facesse una sorpresa e tornasse a casa.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

ho chiamato 2 volte, ma non ha risposto....
starà ancora dormendo....spero


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

Hai fatto una gran bella stronzata.
E pretendi pure che ora torni a casa? Come minimo ti manda affanculo, hai chiamato il suo capo...questo significa che probabilmente l'hai messa nei casini pure col lavoro. Lei può pure essere stata a letto col suo capo, ma tu non ti dovevi permettere una roba simile. Lei ti ha detto che non ti ama, è andata con un altro dopo manco un anno che stava con te. Svegliati davvero...e ritrova un minimo di dignità, che così facendo la stai perdendo.
Prima la mandi via, poi la chiami, poi la fai tornare dopo una settimana, poi dopo un'ora...lei si sentirà legittimata a farsi i beneamati cazzacci propri, ma non perchè ti ama, per semplice e mera comodità. Mentre tu stai lì a inzerbinarti totalmente...manco le palle di essere fermo 2 giorni, manco quello.
Madonna io leggo certe cose e mi si chiude la vena.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai fatto una gran bella stronzata.
> E pretendi pure che ora torni a casa? Come minimo ti manda affanculo, hai chiamato il suo capo...questo significa che probabilmente l'hai messa nei casini pure col lavoro. Lei può pure essere stata a letto col suo capo, ma tu non ti dovevi permettere una roba simile. Lei ti ha detto che non ti ama, è andata con un altro dopo manco un anno che stava con te. Svegliati davvero...e ritrova un minimo di dignità, che così facendo la stai perdendo.
> Prima la mandi via, poi la chiami, poi la fai tornare dopo una settimana, poi dopo un'ora...lei si sentirà legittimata a farsi i beneamati cazzacci propri, ma non perchè ti ama, per semplice e mera comodità. Mentre tu stai lì a inzerbinarti totalmente...manco le palle di essere fermo 2 giorni, manco quello.
> Madonna io leggo certe cose e mi si chiude la vena.



ho resistito, considerando che ieri sono uscito alle 14....la bellezza di 20 ore senza sentirla fino al momento.
non ce la faccio più....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai fatto una gran bella stronzata.
> E pretendi pure che ora torni a casa? Come minimo ti manda affanculo, hai chiamato il suo capo...questo significa che probabilmente l'hai messa nei casini pure col lavoro. Lei può pure essere stata a letto col suo capo, ma tu non ti dovevi permettere una roba simile. Lei ti ha detto che non ti ama, è andata con un altro dopo manco un anno che stava con te. Svegliati davvero...e ritrova un minimo di dignità, *che così facendo la stai perdendo.*
> Prima la mandi via, poi la chiami, poi la fai tornare dopo una settimana, poi dopo un'ora...lei si sentirà legittimata a farsi i beneamati cazzacci propri, ma non perchè ti ama, per semplice e mera comodità. Mentre tu stai lì a inzerbinarti totalmente...manco le palle di *essere fermo 2 giorni*, manco quello.
> Madonna io leggo certe cose e mi si chiude la vena.



secondo me non è che facendo il contrario la riconquista, comunque.
a volte sembra che si parli (LDS per primo, intendo, eh) di tattiche di guerra.

la fermezza dovrebbe essere una cosa funzionale a se stesso e non in funzione di...


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho resistito, considerando che ieri sono uscito alle 14....la bellezza di 20 ore senza sentirla fino al momento.
> non ce la faccio più....


Ah sì...20 ore...una vita...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho resistito, considerando che ieri sono uscito alle 14....la bellezza di 20 ore senza sentirla fino al momento.
> non ce la faccio più....


vai di secchiata gelata


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vai di secchiata gelata


taci che ieri al lavoro il proprietario ha fatto il video per l'ice bucket challenge....


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

a questo punto aspetterò mezzogiorno per richiamarla.

è inutile che mi impongo di non chiamarla, non ce la faccio....voglio sapere quantomeno se sta bene.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> taci che ieri al lavoro il proprietario ha fatto il video per l'ice bucket challenge....


lo sai che siffredi ne ha fatte due ?


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sai che siffredi ne ha fatte due ?


no, non lo sapevo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La cosa è veramente complicata. Mi ha lasciato ma stiamo ancora vivendo insieme. Io non ce la faccio. Passo il mio tempo a pensare a lei che ha un'altra relazione.
> non se ne può più.
> 
> sto aspettando fuori dal posto dove lavora per la sua pausa per parlarle e dirle non so cosa.
> ...


"Bender 2 la vendetta" è già stato detto?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E tu saresti contento che lei resta con te per la paura che fai una scenata e lei perde il posto di lavoro? Pensi di riconquistarla così?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quotone.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quotone.



sei rimasto indietro....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> la soluzione pratica per non perdere lavoro e casa l'abbiamo trovata e l'ha proposta lei.
> si vive insieme anche se non siamo più insieme....
> non mi sembra una grande idea, ma è l'unica che sembra possa funzionare


Bravi. Fate pure una bella SRL.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me non è che facendo il contrario la riconquista, comunque.
> a volte sembra che si parli (LDS per primo, intendo, eh) di tattiche di guerra.
> 
> la fermezza dovrebbe essere una cosa funzionale a se stesso e non in funzione di...


Quoto con furore!
Ma LDS veramente hai chiamato il capo di lei? Nn ho tempo di leggere tutto...
Facepalm... dal telefono nn la posso mettere...


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto con furore!
> Ma LDS veramente hai chiamato il capo di lei? Nn ho tempo di leggere tutto...
> Facepalm... dal telefono nn la posso mettere...



si con lei a fianco....si è fatto un pelo di cinema alle 2 di notte.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si con lei a fianco....si è fatto un pelo di cinema alle 2 di notte.


Ma benedetto ragazzo, che ti è saltato in mente!!!

Fai che ho cliccato facepalm una trentina di volte...


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma benedetto ragazzo, che ti è saltato in mente!!!
> 
> Fai che ho cliccato facepalm una trentina di volte...



ma ascolta, siamo andati a bere qualcosa insieme, mi ha detto di raggiungerla in un posto...
e la trovo là con il suo capo...

ma onestamente cosa si attendeva?


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta, siamo andati a bere qualcosa insieme, mi ha detto di raggiungerla in un posto...
> e la trovo là con il suo capo...
> 
> ma onestamente cosa si attendeva?


Ci possono essere tanti motivi... ma diciamo che lei così ha voluto dirti: "preferisco lui", ora che la chiami a fare?
Ricostruisciti, pensa a te e al tuo lavoro... sarà banale dirlo, però sei giovane e una donna che condivida i tuoi progetti la troverai...


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ci possono essere tanti motivi... ma diciamo che lei così ha voluto dirti: "preferisco lui", ora che la chiami a fare?
> Ricostruisciti, pensa a te e al tuo lavoro... sarà banale dirlo, però sei giovane e una donna che condivida i tuoi progetti la troverai...



non mi sembrava preferisse lui....decisamente una situazione da cinema direi.

ad ogni modo non mi interessa trovare un'altra donna.
mi interessa la mia di donna.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non mi sembrava preferisse lui....decisamente una situazione da cinema direi.
> 
> ad ogni modo non mi interessa trovare un'altra donna.
> mi interessa la mia di donna.


Scusa la franchezza... ma sembra che a lei non interessa essere la "tua donna"...


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa la franchezza... ma sembra che a lei non interessa essere la "tua donna"...


grazie, lo so da me...
ma ancora non ci voglio credere.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> grazie, lo so da me...
> ma ancora non ci voglio credere.


Superato lo choc iniziale, però, cerca di tornare in te... credo che dovrai attraversare varie fasi...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> -49 minuti.
> 
> non ce la faccio più.
> sto morendo dentro...
> ...


LDS veramente non è amore e dipendenza così :singleeye: devi fartene una ragione


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho resistito, considerando che ieri sono uscito alle 14....la bellezza di 20 ore senza sentirla fino al momento.
> non ce la faccio più....


Oh ma tocca riuscire a vivere senza scandire la giornata in funzione di un'altra persona ...oh cresci eh !


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> LDS veramente non è amore e dipendenza così :singleeye: devi fartene una ragione



ma che ragione, sto morendo dentro.

l'ho chiamata 4 volte al numero inglese e una volta al numero francese nell'ultima ora e mezza e non mi ha ancora risposto.

non credevo fosse possibile stare così male.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta, siamo andati a bere qualcosa insieme, mi ha detto di raggiungerla in un posto...
> e la trovo là con il suo capo...
> 
> ma onestamente cosa si attendeva?


Si attendeva una reazione più matura e responsabile


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si attendeva una reazione più matura e responsabile


perché era intelligente portarmi a bere un drink con il suo capo?
no, ma onestamente...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che ragione, sto morendo dentro.
> 
> l'ho chiamata 4 volte al numero inglese e una volta al numero francese nell'ultima ora e mezza e non mi ha ancora risposto.
> 
> non credevo fosse possibile stare così male.


Ma porco zio se non ti risponde vuol dire che ora è incazzata a mina con te ( e vorrei ben vedere non lo fosse ) quindi buono stai buono e NON CHIAMARLA ANCORA


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che ragione, sto morendo dentro.
> 
> l'ho chiamata 4 volte al numero inglese e una volta al numero francese nell'ultima ora e mezza e non mi ha ancora risposto.
> 
> non credevo fosse possibile stare così male.


Non ti ha risposto e ti stupisci? Ma tu dici vero o stai scherzando?


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma porco zio se non ti risponde vuol dire che ora è incazzata a mina con te ( e vorrei ben vedere non lo fosse ) quindi buono stai buono e NON CHIAMARLA ANCORA


ieri ha finito tardi, magari sta dormendo....


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

e comunque alla quarta volta che ti chiamo potresti anche rispondere voglio dire...
hai pur sempre tutte le cose a casa, sei senza chiavi perché te le ho tolte, se vuoi tornare a prendertele dovrai pur rispondere a quel cristo di telefono.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perché era intelligente portarmi a bere un drink con il suo capo?
> no, ma onestamente...


non ti stava nascondendo nulla altrimenti secondo te ti avrebbe fatto arrivare fin li ? Ma poi prendeva un drink !!! che mando caciottina a tirarti le orecchie ?


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ieri ha finito tardi, magari sta dormendo....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ieri ha finito tardi, magari sta dormendo....


Ragione in più per lasciarla sbollire, sfumare, riprendersi. Benedetto figliuolo hai fatto due Cazzate una dietro l'altra ora sarà il caso ti fermi e cerchi di riflettere prima di agire


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

quinta sonata invano....

che devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

Tenetemi...

Anzi, va là...esco di qui perchè veramente mi sembra di parlare con un muro.
Svegliati figlio mio, che sei davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Mi ha chiamato!!!!!!!!

mi ha detto che sta tornando......


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

o dio che faccio........mamma mia, sono disperato.
ho il cuore che mi pulsa a 1000, voglia di piangere, signor benedetto. mi verrà un infarto oggi.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *e comunque alla quarta volta che ti chiamo potresti anche rispondere voglio dire...*
> hai pur sempre tutte le cose a casa, sei senza chiavi perché te le ho tolte, se vuoi tornare a prendertele dovrai pur rispondere a quel cristo di telefono.


e perchè mai? Risponderà quando e se ne avrà voglia... mettitelo in testa una volta per tutte, prima lo fai meglio sarà per la tua salute mentale.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato!!!!!!!!
> 
> mi ha detto che sta tornando......


ah ecco... preparati... :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> o dio che faccio........mamma mia, sono disperato.
> ho il cuore che mi pulsa a 1000, voglia di piangere, signor benedetto. mi verrà un infarto oggi.


Ahahahaahahajahaajajah!


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahaahahajahaajajah!



tu ridi, io voglio scomparire


----------



## zadig (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato!!!!!!!!
> 
> mi ha detto che sta tornando......


ora sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ora sono cazzi tuoi.


già...sto aspettando il campanello che fa drin drin.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ti ha risposto e ti stupisci? Ma tu dici vero o stai scherzando?


Neanche davanti una scena alla Film Bianco, questo prenderebbe coscienza,


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> già...sto aspettando il campanello che fa drin drin.


mettiti lo scolapasta in testa, perchè appena entra partono le mazzate


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mettiti lo scolapasta in testa, perchè appena entra partono le mazzate


dici che mi picchia?

mi sembrava serena al telefono


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Neanche davanti una scena alla Film Bianco, questo prenderebbe coscienza,


No, ma seriamente...io leggo certe cose e non ci voglio credere...


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2014)

dirò solo questo...... :blu:


----------



## zadig (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dici che mi picchia?
> 
> mi sembrava serena al telefono


no, picchiarti sarebbe troppo lieve.
Farà di peggio: resterà con te (almeno per un po').


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, picchiarti sarebbe troppo lieve.
> Farà di peggio: resterà con te (almeno per un po').



magari, non sogno altro che un abbraccio


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> magari, non sogno altro che un abbraccio


*CHIAMATE PERPLESSO E LANCIAFIAMME!!!*


----------



## zadig (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> magari, non sogno altro che un abbraccio


con una donna ci si sta insieme certamente con il cuore, ma anche con la testa.
E tu la tua dove l'hai lasciata?


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *CHIAMATE PERPLESSO E LANCIAFIAMME!!!*



sono innamorato Nicka....veramente tanto


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono innamorato Nicka....veramente tanto


No caro, tu sei ossessionato...c'è una bella e grandissima differenza...e prima te ne rendi conto meglio è.


----------



## zadig (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No caro, tu sei ossessionato...c'è una bella e grandissima differenza...e prima te ne rendi conto meglio è.


come non appoggiartelo?


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> come non appoggiartelo?


Sì, ma non spingere...


----------



## zadig (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma non spingere...


non lo farei mai: sono un signore...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No caro, tu sei ossessionato...c'è una bella e grandissima differenza...e prima te ne rendi conto meglio è.



quoto col sangue


----------



## zadig (30 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto col sangue


di chi?


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> di chi?


questi sono dettagli


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> di chi?


Del suino! No!?


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

ossessionato...?

perchè mi manca troppo......


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ossessionato...?
> 
> perchè mi manca troppo......


vabbè dai sta arrivando... tieni duro :up:


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ossessionato...?
> 
> perchè mi manca troppo......


Sì, sei ossessionato. Inoltre manchi totalmente di amor proprio.
Tu a quest'ora, pur innamorato, dovresti essere incazzato come una biscia...e invece stai lì a piagnucolare come un bimbo che chiama la mamma dopo che ha fatto un capriccio e la mamma lo ha messo in punizione...
Renditene conto e comincerai a capirci qualcosa...lo dico per te.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, sei ossessionato. Inoltre manchi totalmente di amor proprio.
> Tu a quest'ora, pur innamorato, dovresti essere incazzato come una biscia...e invece stai lì a piagnucolare come un bimbo che chiama la mamma dopo che ha fatto un capriccio e la mamma lo ha messo in punizione...
> Renditene conto e comincerai a capirci qualcosa...lo dico per te.



non ho veramente capito proprio niente.


----------



## zadig (30 Agosto 2014)

appiccia il cervello, che la capoccia non serve solo a separare le orecchie.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ho veramente capito proprio niente.


E questo si era capito...


Nicka ha detto:


> No caro, tu sei ossessionato...c'è una bella e grandissima differenza...e prima te ne rendi conto meglio è.


Quoto, ma senza sangue... meglio con furore uterina [emoji2]


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ho veramente capito proprio niente.


allora questo tred sul vino ?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e comunque alla quarta volta che ti chiamo potresti anche rispondere voglio dire...
> hai pur sempre tutte le cose a casa, sei senza chiavi perché te le ho tolte, se vuoi tornare a prendertele dovrai pur rispondere a quel cristo di telefono.


Potrebbe ma non vuole ..no?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le stai troppo addosso.
> ..le donne preferiscono gli uomini un po' bastardii...
> 
> smettila di comprarle fiori. .
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici?


No.


LDS ha detto:


> Ho fatto di meglio.
> l'ho portata nei migliori ristoranti del mondo.
> l ho portata a guardare le stelle con una bottiglia di vino e la cena preparata in riva al mare.
> quando ero a bordeaux a volte mi sono svegliato la mattina alle 5 per farmi 2 ore di macchina solo per portarle la colazione e poi andare al lavoro.
> ...


Io credo che tanta devozione possa far scambiare sentimenti di conforto, gratificazione, riconoscenza per amore.
Finché ci si accorge che l'amore non c'è.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora questo tred sul vino ?


ce la metti tutta per farmi pensare ad altro....
sei proprio unica!


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ce la metti tutta per farmi pensare ad altro....
> sei proprio unica!


Ma in quasi 2 ore ancora non è arrivata? Era tornata in Francia?


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

Ad ogni modo, l'ho appena chiamata....
devo uscire fra un'oretta io per andare a lavorare.

è imbottigliata nel traffico perché hanno chiuso l'overground che porta vicino a casa mia....

spero di riuscire a vederla almeno 15 minuti


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Davvero...tira fuori un po' d'amor proprio.
> 
> Ripensa che: " mi dice che non mi ama più, che vuole rompere, che è finita, che  abbiamo visioni troppo differenti nella vita e che ci sono aspetti del  mio carattere che non riesce più a sopportare."
> Aggiungici che oltre a queste belle cose si è sollazzata col suo capo, non è rientrata a casa di notte e manco ha avuto la decenza di avvisarti (che chiunque si sarebbe anche potuto spaventare pensando a chissà cosa), che avete visioni del mondo completamente differenti, che non vi vedete un cazzo perchè non avete tempo, ma lei il tempo di vedere un altro cazzo lo ha stranamente trovato, vabbè...sul lavoro perchè è più comodo...che tutto questo è successo in un anno di relazione, non dopo 25 anni di matrimonio.
> ...


E poi sono giovani e le storie giovani finiscono.


----------



## Nicka (30 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi sono giovani e le storie giovani finiscono.


Ma non credo che tutto ruoti intorno all'essere giovani...lui ha 28 anni, passi pure che un ragazzo a 28 anni non è maturissimo, ma credo dipenda proprio dal carattere della persona.
Io non ero combinata così manco a 18 anni...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, sei ossessionato. Inoltre manchi totalmente di amor proprio.
> Tu a quest'ora, pur innamorato, dovresti essere incazzato come una biscia...e invece stai lì a piagnucolare come un bimbo che chiama la mamma dopo che ha fatto un capriccio e la mamma lo ha messo in punizione...
> Renditene conto e comincerai a capirci qualcosa...lo dico per te.


Magari la questione è proprio questa.


----------



## LDS (30 Agosto 2014)

è arrivata.....

vi dirò questa sera...


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tu ridi, io voglio scomparire


e dillo che ce stai a cojonà


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dillo che ce stai a cojonà


speriamo sia così...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2014)

Rivoglio Bender


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rivoglio Bender


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (31 Agosto 2014)

Caro LDS, per darti un'idea di quanto mi prema risponderti, vorrei dirti che recentemente son tornata su questo forum, che il mio profilo era bloccato perchè non tornavo da anni, che non me lo riattivavan più e avevo rinunciato, ma dopo aver letto il tuo post, ho dovuto iscrivermi da capo unicamente per rispondermi. Quindi apri bene le orecchie. Anni fa, ho fatto qualcosa di molto simile alla tua ragazza, anche se io ero in situazione di convivenza da 4 anni, e si parlava di matrimonio e pargoletti; e il mio al tempo compagno reagì come reagisci tu sotto tutti i punti di vista. Indi credimi quando ti dico che, non solo lei non ti ama e ormai l'hai persa, perchè l'unica possibilità che avevi era di essere migliore di lei e del suo amante, e di lasciarla libera, allorchè molto probabilmente sarebbe tornata, ma è troppo tardi ora; che la colpa non è dell'amante, in quanto lei era già in crisi con te, e il tradimento gliel'ha solo fatto capire meglio; ma inoltre, perdonami la mia presunzione, non la ami nemmeno tu, perchè amore è ben lontano dalla psicosi che hai messo in scena, per quanto credimi, ti capisco, ma è ora che tu ti dia una mossa e colga quest'occasione per evolverti e andare alle radice dei tuoi evidenti problemi nei confronti dell'abbandono e del possesso. Non hai bisogno di lei per vivere, e se tu l'amassi, ti renderesti conto che bene con te non sta, e la lasceresti andare. Distrarsi va bene, ma scappare non serve a niente, quindi prima di metterti a lavorare come un pazzo o trasferirti di stato in stato, fermati un attimo, respira, chiedi aiuto, e fatti delle domande su te stesso, perchè le tue reazioni sono un segnale d'allarme, e quel che non risolvi ora, te lo porterai nelle tue relazioni future. Questa donna non ha più niente da darti, e tu non hai niente da dare a lei. Capisci? Ha senso crogiolarsi nel dolore di una cosa che non esiste? Che è andata in pezzi dopo un anno? Ti sei anche tolto lo sfizio di telefonare: ha risolto qualcosa? No. Adesso basta. Fai in modo di meritarti di meglio. Per favore.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rivoglio Bender


Quoto


----------



## drusilla (31 Agosto 2014)

ma perché non capisce questo ragazzo che un zerbinaggio così estremo azzererebbe la libido anche di Messalina (lo so perché è la moglie di mio zio :singleeye.. e poi a me boh tutte queste rose vino sulla spiaggia etc mi sa piú di uno inamorato dell'amore piú che di lei, alla maniera dei film americani melensi peró...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma perché non capisce questo ragazzo che un zerbinaggio così estremo azzererebbe la libido anche di Messalina (lo so perché è la moglie di mio zio :singleeye.. e poi a me boh tutte queste rose vino sulla spiaggia etc mi sa piú di uno inamorato dell'amore piú che di lei, alla maniera dei film americani melensi peró...


Andando oltre la modalità di esprimere l'amore, che a una può piacere in un modo e a un'altra in un altro (però lei con lui ci si è messa) è proprio l'idea di riconquistare che è assurda. Già il termine mutuato dalla guerra è ridicolo, come se una persona fosse una postazione che fortificata. Lei non ha alcuna difesa da far cadere. Sono stati insieme e sa com' è LDS.
Se una persona ti ama vuole stare con te, se non ti ama no.
Può apprezzati, esserti grata ma non ti amerà sia che tu sia romanticissimo sia che tu appaia distante.
Una storia di un anno può finire.
E poi LDS vuol dire LIBERTA' DI SCELTA e lei sarà libera di scegliere!?!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> *ma perché non capisce questo ragazzo che un zerbinaggio così estremo azzererebbe la libido anche di Messalina* (lo so perché è la moglie di mio zio :singleeye.. e poi a me boh tutte queste rose vino sulla spiaggia etc mi sa piú di uno inamorato dell'amore piú che di lei, alla maniera dei film americani melensi peró...


 abbiamo cercato di farglielo capire in tutti i modi, ma lui non ci ascolta :singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Andando oltre la modalità di esprimere l'amore, che a una può piacere in un modo e a un'altra in un altro (però lei con lui ci si è messa) *è proprio l'idea di riconquistare che è assurda. Già il termine mutuato dalla guerra è ridicolo, come se una persona fosse una postazione che fortificata. Lei non ha alcuna difesa da far cadere. Sono stati insieme e sa com' è LDS.
> Se una persona ti ama vuole stare con te, se non ti ama no.
> Può apprezzati, esserti grata ma non ti amerà sia che tu sia romanticissimo sia che tu appaia distante.
> Una storia di un anno può finire.
> E poi LDS vuol dire LIBERTA' DI SCELTA e lei sarà libera di scegliere!?!


sono d'accordo, ma trattavo di scuotere il ragazzo! comunque è vero, sembra parli di un colle perso in battaglia e da riconquistare, prescinde totalmente dei sentimenti di lei... per me è più innamorato del amore, che non di lei in quanto persona "vera". Comunque capisco che sta soffrendo tanto, e spero gli passi presto questa fase di sofferenza acuta che ti fa fare delle stupidaggini a raffica...


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2014)

non paragonate a bender che per me è un fannullone ad un ragazzo che lavora 13 ore al giorno


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti il suo spirito missionario si fa sentire: sei veramente orgoglioso di suscitarglielo tu?


quoto a mille


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non paragonate a bender che per me è un fannullone ad un ragazzo che lavora 13 ore al giorno


chi è bender?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non paragonate a bender che per me è un fannullone ad un ragazzo che lavora 13 ore al giorno


 Paragone era su come vive l'amore


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> chi è bender?


Uno ostinato a volere essere amato da chi non lo ama. Però non ha lavoro.
Ha aperto solo due discussioni, lunghissime.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

secondo me lei riesce a tollerarti solo perché beve.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, ma trattavo di scuotere il ragazzo! comunque è vero, sembra parli di un colle perso in battaglia e da riconquistare,* prescinde totalmente dei sentimenti di lei... per me è più innamorato del amore, che non di lei in quanto persona "vera*". Comunque capisco che sta soffrendo tanto, e spero gli passi presto questa fase di sofferenza acuta che ti fa fare delle stupidaggini a raffica...


Ecco è questo che irrita della dedizione, quando si sente di essere solo un mezzo.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma perché non capisce questo ragazzo che un zerbinaggio così estremo azzererebbe la libido anche di Messalina (lo so perché è la moglie di mio zio :singleeye.. e poi a me boh tutte queste rose vino sulla spiaggia etc mi sa piú di uno inamorato dell'amore piú che di lei, alla maniera dei film americani melensi peró...


per me è innamorato si se stesso in questo ruolo sofferto


----------



## Nicka (31 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me non è che facendo il contrario la riconquista, comunque.
> a volte sembra che si parli (LDS per primo, intendo, eh) di tattiche di guerra.
> 
> la fermezza dovrebbe essere una cosa funzionale a se stesso e non in funzione di...


Ups, mi era sfuggito il tuo commento...
No no, nessuna tattica di guerra...è chiaro che se una persona si allontana per mancanza di amore puoi fare il bello e cattivo tempo ma le cose non si muovono di un millimetro.
Io dicevo che lui comunque dovrebbe fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e a capire tutto quello che lei ha detto e che è successo...
Poi parlo ovviamente per me, davanti a determinate cose la reazione che mi verrebbe spontanea non è esattamente quella delle cene, delle colazioni, degli stiramenti di camicie...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ups, mi era sfuggito il tuo commento...
> No no, nessuna tattica di guerra...è chiaro che se una persona si allontana per mancanza di amore puoi fare il bello e cattivo tempo ma le cose non si muovono di un millimetro.
> Io dicevo che lui comunque dovrebbe fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e a capire tutto quello che lei ha detto e che è successo...
> Poi parlo ovviamente per me, davanti a determinate cose la reazione che mi verrebbe spontanea non è esattamente quella delle cene, delle colazioni, degli stiramenti di camicie...



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

*LSD*

se tu quando esci dal lavoro, per rilassarti,
bevi, non sarai mai lucido.
considera poi che beve anche lei.
guarda che non giudico affatto,
semplicemente conosco il problema,
mi ha toccata marginalmente,
ho osservato me stessa e poi gli altri,
sotto questo aspetto.
le scene che descrivi sono tipiche
delle persone che bevono.
l'alcol è una coperta che nasconde tutto il resto.
se non vuoi farlo per il tuo fegato,
fallo per il tuo cervello.
so bene che questo comporta affrontare
la sofferenza.
e per te, che appari ipersensibile,
la sofferenza è più difficile da gestire.
starai un po' meglio, in media.
non molto, un po'.
per me tu bevi anche quando scrivi qua,
e così risulta per tutti una fatica assolutamente inutile.
con affetto
hl


----------



## Bender (31 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non paragonate a bender che per me è un fannullone ad un ragazzo che lavora 13 ore al giorno


eh già sono un fannullone,  perché  una persona è il suo lavoro, se poi lo perde non per volere suo diventa un niente, fino a quando non ne trova un altro, e anche in quel caso c'è una gerarchia che ti classifica per quello che sei in base al lavoro che fai. che poi non puoi mettere tutti i lavori sullo stesso piano ho lavorato anche io 12 ore di seguito anche in turni notturni come guardino ma era niente paragonato a un " misero turno" di  sole 7 ore continuate in fabbrica dietro una catena di montaggio dove non solo non puoi nemmeno andare in bagno ma se dopo 4 o 5 ore che lavori come una macchina alla stessa velocità fai un gesto sbagliato, rallenti un po' ti perdi quei 3 o 4 secondi, non li recuperi più. quello ti distrugge. poi ci sono anche i lavori di puro sforzo fisico, dove sono proprio i muscoli che ti tremano e non c'è la fai ma devi continuare, come consegnare una lavatrice o mobili su per 6 piani di scale. oppure caricare e scaricare sacchi di zucchero da 50kg. se fosse per  me andrei a lavorare anche gratis solo per evitare certi giudizi


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già sono un fannullone,  perché  una persona è il suo lavoro, se poi lo perde non per volere suo diventa un niente, fino a quando non ne trova un altro, e anche in quel caso c'è una gerarchia che ti classifica per quello che sei in base al lavoro che fai. che poi non puoi mettere tutti i lavori sullo stesso piano ho lavorato anche io 12 ore di seguito anche in turni notturni come guardino ma era niente paragonato a un " misero turno" di  sole 7 ore continuate in fabbrica dietro una catena di montaggio dove non solo non puoi nemmeno andare in bagno ma se dopo 4 o 5 ore che lavori come una macchina alla stessa velocità fai un gesto sbagliato, rallenti un po' ti perdi quei 3 o 4 secondi, non li recuperi più. quello ti distrugge. poi ci sono anche i lavori di puro sforzo fisico, dove sono proprio i muscoli che ti tremano e non c'è la fai ma devi continuare, come consegnare una lavatrice o mobili su per 6 piani di scale. oppure caricare e scaricare sacchi di zucchero da 50kg. se fosse per  me andrei a lavorare anche gratis solo per evitare certi giudizi


mi fa piacere notare che mi sbagliavo,anche perché fino ad oggi non avevi reagito alle accuse di farti mantenere.finalmente uno scatto di orgoglio


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già sono un fannullone,  perché  una persona è il suo lavoro, se poi lo perde non per volere suo diventa un niente, fino a quando non ne trova un altro, e anche in quel caso c'è una gerarchia che ti classifica per quello che sei in base al lavoro che fai. che poi non puoi mettere tutti i lavori sullo stesso piano ho lavorato anche io 12 ore di seguito anche in turni notturni come guardino ma era niente paragonato a un " misero turno" di  sole 7 ore continuate in fabbrica dietro una catena di montaggio dove non solo non puoi nemmeno andare in bagno ma se dopo 4 o 5 ore che lavori come una macchina alla stessa velocità fai un gesto sbagliato, rallenti un po' ti perdi quei 3 o 4 secondi, non li recuperi più. quello ti distrugge. poi ci sono anche i lavori di puro sforzo fisico, dove sono proprio i muscoli che ti tremano e non c'è la fai ma devi continuare, come consegnare una lavatrice o mobili su per 6 piani di scale. oppure caricare e scaricare sacchi di zucchero da 50kg. se fosse per  me andrei a lavorare anche gratis solo per evitare certi giudizi


Nessuno ti impedisce d'andare a lavorare gratis. Peraltro così di lavoro ne troveresti in quantità.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

piccolo sunto della giornata di ieri.

ieri è venuta a casa abbiamo discusso di cosa faremo e cosa non faremo.
non so con quale lampo di orgoglio le ho detto di prendersi almeno una settimana, di stare via almeno una settimana dove non ci vediamo e non ci parliamo e vedremo sabato prossimo a che punto siamo.

dopo di che me ne sono andato perché dovevo lavorare.


fatto il servizio con una valanga di pensieri e mi rivengono in mente i primissimi momenti in cui abbiamo cominciato a conoscerci. Mi riviene in mente quel momento che tutto ha reso possibile. Io ci provavo svergognatamente da almeno una settimana, usciamo insieme una sera e all'ennesimo tentativo una sua amica mi dice di lasciarla perdere, che tanto non ce n'è.
Mi ricordo come fosse ieri che quello fu il momento in cui mi dissi: vabbè, ci hai tentato, le hai fatte tutte, lasciala in pace che tanto non ce n'è.

quando uscii dal locale verso le 5 del mattino senza salutarla evidentemente, avviandomi verso casa la vedo che corre come una deficiente in mezzo alla strada urlando di fermarmi che non sarei andato da nessuna parte senza di lei.

ecco ieri sera ho avuto lo stesso sentimento.

quando ho finito di lavorare all'una e mezza di notte la chiamo sul telefono e le dico: non ho alcuna voglia di uscire con altre donne, non ho voglia di smettere di pensare a te, ma è quello che sta per succedere. Adesso come allora, o mi fermi come hai già fatto oppure sarà finita anche per me.

al telefono mi risponde con una tristezza che non sentivo da un po': tu sai quello che è giusto fare.
io le ho risposto: buona notte, come vuoi tu.

sono rientrato alle 8 del mattino a casa, sono andato con i colleghi in discoteca, mi sono divertito...ho trovato una ragazza per la serata, lei voleva, non sono riuscito nemmeno a baciarla.
mi ha guardato esterrefatta dicendomi che sono il primo ragazzo che si comporta così con lei, e le ho risposto, che mi dispiace, ma la sofferenza che ho dentro, l'ansia, e l'amore nei confronti della mia ex ragazza al momento mi bloccano.
è successo tutto così in fretta, 2 settimane fa facevamo l'amore a pisa, eravamo abbracciati.
Oggi sono in discoteca con un'altra....non ce la faccio. è troppo.

morale della favola, mi sono divertito in maniera molto casta e non so di quanto tempo avrò bisogno.


circa un'ora fa mi scrive un messaggio la mia ex chiedendomi come sto.
adesso è sicuro che non la chiamo.

io ho fatto quello che dovevo fare per riprendermela, l'impossibile e anche di più.
adesso se le monta la gelosia, la stessa che ho io per quello, pazienza.
se si rende conto che forse ha agito un po' troppo di fretta e se vuole tornare su i suoi passi....
bè adesso sta a lei muoversi, di certo non la aspetto in eterno, ma ha comunque una possibilità.
mi deve mostrare però che si è sbagliata, che è pentita, che mi ama.

io non farò più niente, non le rispondo più e non la chiamo più. 
tanto sa benissimo cosa deve fare se vuole....
io lo farei al suo posto.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se tu quando esci dal lavoro, per rilassarti,
> *bevi, non sarai mai lucido.
> considera poi che beve anche lei.*
> guarda che non giudico affatto,
> ...



l'alcolista è quella persona che esce di casa al mattino ubriaco per andare a lavorare.
è quello che quando non ha i soldi ruba per bere.
è quello che non ha alcun interesse per quello che beve, l'importante è che beva.

non è che sono tutti i giorni ubriaco.

Ricordo ancora come fosse ieri quello che mi disse una delle donne più importanti del mondo in campo enologico.
Sandrine Gabay: è impossibile ubriacarsi con del vino di altissima qualità.

io bevo praticamente tutti i giorni una bottiglia di vino almeno.
non sto dicendo che mi faccia bene, so benissimo che il fegato canterà in greco quando avrà 40 anni.
è esattamente la stessa identica cosa riferita a quelli che fumano 1 pacchetto al giorno.
ma non perdo i sensi, non mi inebrio né tantomeno vado in delirio.

l'essere sobrio è una componente fondamentale del mio lavoro, fa parte non tanto delle regole del buon vivere nell'ambiente di lavoro, ma si tratta di un senso di rispetto profondo per il mio mestiere a contatto con tutti i tipi di bevande che esistono.

se ci sono degli errori ogni tanto sparsi qua e la e se i pensieri sono poco " correttamente " articolati chiedo scusa.

negli ultimi 2 anni mi esprimo solo in francese.
già mi sfottono a casa che non so più parlare italiano...
vediamo di non cominciare anche sul forum


----------



## Bender (31 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nessuno ti impedisce d'andare a lavorare gratis. Peraltro così di lavoro ne troveresti in quantità.


non so quanto sia fattibile. ad esempio con l'assicurazione? a me basterebbe poi avere delle referenze, la famosa esperienza per poi metterla a curriculum.
ma tanto la tua era solo una provocazione


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ups, mi era sfuggito il tuo commento...
> No no, nessuna tattica di guerra...è chiaro che se una persona si allontana per mancanza di amore puoi fare il bello e cattivo tempo ma le cose non si muovono di un millimetro.
> Io dicevo che lui comunque dovrebbe fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e a capire tutto quello che lei ha detto e che è successo...
> Poi parlo ovviamente per me, davanti a determinate cose la reazione che mi verrebbe spontanea non è esattamente quella delle cene, delle colazioni, degli stiramenti di camicie...



sono più che convinto che fra mese quando avrò ben metabolizzato le cose mi dirò la stessa cosa: ma come è possibile che hai fatto tutto quello che hai fatto per una donna che ti ha tradito e nonostante tu lo sapessi, hai scelto di fottertene perché volevi stare con lei.

arriverà quel momento, solo non ora.

ma ho un briciolo di orgoglio rimasto da qualche parte e se vuole adesso si muove lei....
e spero per lei che non sia troppo tardi.
sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> piccolo sunto della giornata di ieri.
> 
> ieri è venuta a casa abbiamo discusso di cosa faremo e cosa non faremo.
> non so con quale lampo di orgoglio le ho detto di prendersi almeno una settimana, di stare via almeno una settimana dove non ci vediamo e non ci parliamo e vedremo sabato prossimo a che punto siamo.
> ...


Tutto molto più chiaro


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> faccio un sunto abbastanza veloce.
> ho una relazione ( io ho 28 anni, lei 25 ) da più di un anno con una ragazza che ho conosciuto in francia per lavoro.
> inizialmente non avevamo alcune intenzioni serie, ma successivamente abbiamo deciso di intraprendere una relazione, abbiamo cominciato a convivere stabilmente da quando ci siamo trasferiti a Londra per lavoro.
> Ahimè facciamo entrambi un lavoro molto duro che ci tiene lontani per parecchio tempo, con la sola possibilità di vedersi la sera e quelle rarissime volte che siamo di turno di riposo insieme.
> ...


Non c'è nulla di buono da riprendere. Te lo dice una che è stata riportata all'ovile per le orecchie.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di buono da riprendere. Te lo dice una che è stata riportata all'ovile per le orecchie.


può essere, ma abbiamo fatto tanti progetti insieme.
io ci credo ancora, ma non farò più nulla per provarci.
se vuole muove il suo culo, altrimenti pazienza.

e ne deve fare di cose, perché di certo non basterà un sms o una telefonata, non le rispondo più.
a stupirmi è sempre stata capace.

io sono disposto a perdonare i suoi errori e a ricominciare perché sono innamorato.
se lei non ha intenzione di fare niente, evidentemente non merita qualcuno che è stato disposto a fare carte false.

troverà prima o poi qualcuno che le mostrerà cosa significa soffrire quello che lei ha fatto a me.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

pum altro messaggio in cui mi chiede di risponderli se sto bene quanto meno....

farò esattamente la stessa cosa che ha fatto lei, ovvero non le risponderò.

con la differenza che quando l'ha fatto lei, stavamo insieme, erano le 8 del mattino e non era rientrata a casa per tutta la notte.

così si renderà conto che quando monta la gelosia non è tanto piacevole.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> può essere, ma abbiamo fatto tanti progetti insieme.
> io ci credo ancora, ma non farò più nulla per provarci.
> se vuole muove il suo culo, altrimenti pazienza.
> 
> ...


O anche no. Io sono sicura di avere sofferto in modo molto diverso rispetto alle persone da cui ho deciso di allontanarmi. Forse di più, forse di meno, ma diverso. Non c'è giustizia divina e contrappasso su questa terra e molto probabilmente in nessun'altra, anche se può essere rassicurante crederlo. Non sprecare il tuo tempo seduto sul fiume aspettando il suo cadavere. Anche se per un bizzarro destino tu dovessi attendere seduto sulla riva del fiume giusto, ti avrebbe rubato il cuore. Dalle ferite si guarisce, il tempo buttato non te lo restituisce nessuno. Meglio parlarle, scriverle tutto quello che dice il tuo cuore. Per risolvere, digerire, lasciar andare.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> pum altro messaggio in cui mi chiede di risponderli se sto bene quanto meno....
> 
> farò esattamente la stessa cosa che ha fatto lei, ovvero non le risponderò.
> 
> ...


Io forse ti sembrerò bizzarra ma le tattiche in questi casi non portano niente di buono. Se è gelosa, puoi vincere una battaglia usando questa carta; se ha la sindrome della crocerossina, puoi vincere un'altra battaglia in un altro modo. Ma il tuo territorio di conquista sarà sempre minacciato. Perché la guerra l'hai già persa. E l'unica cosa elegante da fare è essere sinceri. Per te, per guarire, per guardarti allo specchio.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io forse ti sembrerò bizzarra ma le tattiche in questi casi non portano niente di buono. Se è gelosa, puoi vincere una battaglia usando questa carta; se ha la sindrome della crocerossina, puoi vincere un'altra battaglia in un altro modo. Ma il tuo territorio di conquista sarà sempre minacciato. Perché la guerra l'hai già persa. E l'unica cosa elegante da fare è essere sinceri. Per te, per guarire, per guardarti allo specchio.



si si, ma adesso sto godendo. 
2 messaggi, 4 chiamate in 3 ore.

adesso paga quello che ho sopportato io il giorno in cui non è rientrata a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'alcolista è quella persona che esce di casa al mattino ubriaco per andare a lavorare.
> è quello che quando non ha i soldi ruba per bere.
> è quello che non ha alcun interesse per quello che beve, l'importante è che beva.
> 
> ...


Prima di essere alcolisti si è uno che beve sapendo quello che sta facendo.
Un giorno si accorge che non è più così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io forse ti sembrerò bizzarra ma le tattiche in questi casi non portano niente di buono. Se è gelosa, puoi vincere una battaglia usando questa carta; se ha la sindrome della crocerossina, puoi vincere un'altra battaglia in un altro modo. Ma il tuo territorio di conquista sarà sempre minacciato. Perché la guerra l'hai già persa. E l'unica cosa elegante da fare è essere sinceri. Per te, per guarire, per guardarti allo specchio.



Quotissimo.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si si, ma adesso sto godendo.
> 2 messaggi, 4 chiamate in 3 ore.
> 
> adesso paga quello che ho sopportato io il giorno in cui non è rientrata a casa.


Secondo te perché lo fa?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> non so quanto sia fattibile. ad esempio con l'assicurazione? a me basterebbe poi avere delle referenze, la famosa esperienza per poi metterla a curriculum.
> ma tanto la tua era solo una provocazione


Stage ne offrono in quantità.
Ad esempio tutta la grande distribuzione cerca personale da formare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> piccolo sunto della giornata di ieri.
> 
> ieri è venuta a casa abbiamo discusso di cosa faremo e cosa non faremo.
> non so con quale lampo di orgoglio le ho detto di prendersi almeno una settimana, di stare via almeno una settimana dove non ci vediamo e non ci parliamo e vedremo sabato prossimo a che punto siamo.
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Secondo te perché lo fa?


non lo so né mi interessa.
mi sono tolto ogni sorta di dignità, mi sono umiliato in tutti i modi possibili nell'ultima settimana.

che si crogioli e se ha voglia di riprendere in mano la nostra relazione che si inventi l'impossibile.
se non ne ha voglia me ne farò una ragione.

di certo non sarò l'unico a pagare per le sue prese di testa.
mi ha pagato intanto il mese di settembre, e quando me ne vado a fine anno recupero la caparra e non le do nemmeno un centesimo.

minimo paga anche economicamente le sue cazzate.

poi quello che farà sono fatti suoi e non mi interessano.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di essere alcolisti si è uno che beve sapendo quello che sta facendo.
> Un giorno si accorge che non è più così.


è il mio lavoro....
tutti i giorni cominciando alle 9:30 del mattino ho 5 porto e 7 champagne del giorno prima da testare prima di metterli in sala.
per finire con un trentina di bottiglie per servizio.

è una passione.

fidati che di colleghi alcolisti che sono stati allontanati dal lavoro ne ho conosciuto più d'uno.
siamo molto, ma molto lontani da quello che vi immaginate.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è il mio lavoro....
> tutti i giorni cominciando alle 9:30 del mattino ho 5 porto e 7 champagne del giorno prima da testare prima di metterli in sala.
> per finire con un trentina di bottiglie per servizio.
> 
> ...


Cosa immagino io non è quello che dici tu.
Gli assaggi li hanno sempre fatti fare a me, cliente.
Io mi riferivo ai tuoi racconti di bottiglie intere di super alcolico consumate per rilassarti.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa immagino io non è quello che dici tu.
> Gli assaggi li hanno sempre fatti fare a me, cliente.
> Io mi riferivo ai tuoi racconti di bottiglie intere di super alcolico consumate per rilassarti.



la sera a casa con tranquillità per rilassarci bottiglie di gin e whisky con la mia ragazza, mica da solo.

una cosa è certa, ora che non è più a casa il mio fegato sarà più felice.
di certo non mi metto a bere da solo.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non lo so né mi interessa.
> mi sono tolto ogni sorta di dignità, mi sono umiliato in tutti i modi possibili nell'ultima settimana.
> 
> che si crogioli e se ha voglia di riprendere in mano la nostra relazione che si inventi l'impossibile.
> ...


E allora di cosa godi?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutto molto più chiaro


Tu ci metti il carico da 11 con "l'evidenziatore " :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> non so quanto sia fattibile. ad esempio con l'assicurazione? a me basterebbe poi avere delle referenze, la famosa esperienza per poi metterla a curriculum.
> ma tanto la tua era solo una provocazione


Affatto. Di stage, corsi e quant'altro ne trovi a bizzeffe. Non hai ancora trent'anni, su. Mordila sta vita, e sbrigati che è l'unica che hai.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> E allora di cosa godi?



la sera che mi ha tradito non è rientrata a casa.
vivevamo insieme.

ho provato a chiamarla almeno 10 volte. le ho mandato 5 messaggi.

quando alle 9 del mattino la persona con cui dividi il letto che chiami fidanzata non è ancora rientrata e non hai sue notizie, ti poni delle domande fra le quali: ma sta bene? devo chiamare la polizia? gli ospedali? 
che fai? sei comunque a londra la città dove hanno staccato la testa con una mannaia letteralmente in centro alle 3 del pomeriggio con bambini e famiglie che guardavano lo spettacolo.
ti aspetti di tutto.

bene.

sto godendo che adesso sia lei dall'altra parte che non sa come sto e cosa ho fatto e se sono rientrato e se sto bene.
così almeno prova un po', un briciolo dell'ansia che ho provato io.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> non so quanto sia fattibile. ad esempio con l'assicurazione? a me basterebbe poi avere delle referenze, la famosa esperienza per poi metterla a curriculum.
> ma tanto la tua era solo una provocazione


Bene! Ragazzo, finalmente frasi sensate e nella realtà! Continua così![emoji4] 
Cmq, il suggerimento di JB (nn sono riuscita a fare il multiquote) è molto saggio... pensaci seriamente...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

altra chiamata.....


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> la sera che mi ha tradito non è rientrata a casa.
> vivevamo insieme.
> 
> ho provato a chiamarla almeno 10 volte. le ho mandato 5 messaggi.
> ...


Mi dispiace ma nn ti si può leggere... sembri uno di 17 anni... leggiti bene quello che ha scritto la nuova/vecchia utente...
E, x la cronaca, la tua ex nn è gelosa, è solo preoccupata che fai caxxate, perché se sembri un adolescente scrivendo qui sopra, lei, dopo un anno di convivenza, sa che lo sei di testa, un adolescente...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma nn ti si può leggere... sembri uno di 17 anni... leggiti bene quello che ha scritto la nuova/vecchia utente...
> E, x la cronaca, la tua ex nn è gelosa, è solo preoccupata che fai caxxate, perché se sembri un adolescente scrivendo qui sopra, lei, dopo un anno di convivenza, sa che lo sei di testa, un adolescente...



cioè io non dovevo preoccuparmi?
dovevo far finta di niente?


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> cioè io non dovevo preoccuparmi?
> dovevo far finta di niente?


No. Sto dicendo che se lei ti chiama e vuole sapere come stai NON è perché è gelosa, ma perché è preoccupata che fai una caxxata... immagino come sarai stato dal vivo se scrivendo qui sembra che nn ragioni...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No. Sto dicendo che se lei ti chiama e vuole sapere come stai NON è perché è gelosa, ma perché è preoccupata che fai una caxxata... immagino come sarai stato dal vivo se scrivendo qui sembra che nn ragioni...



ma ascolta, ma secondo te quando lei non mi rispondeva e non è rientrata a casa, io oltre ad essere geloso non ero assai preoccupato che le fosse successo qualcosa?
e ti dirò di più, non ero geloso affatto allora, ma veramente preoccupato che le fosse successo qualcosa.

esattamente la stessa situazione con la differenza che là eravamo insieme e ho ricevuto un messaggio alle ore 24:15 che diceva, ho finito, sistemo le cose in ufficio e arrivo mentre oggi non siamo insieme.

un briciolo di comprensione perché la sua situazione non è difendibile in nessun aspetto e io non sto facendo niente di male a non risponderle.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta, ma secondo te quando lei non mi rispondeva e non è rientrata a casa, io oltre ad essere geloso non ero assai preoccupato che le fosse successo qualcosa?
> e ti dirò di più, non ero geloso affatto allora, ma veramente preoccupato che le fosse successo qualcosa.
> 
> esattamente la stessa situazione con la differenza che là eravamo insieme e ho ricevuto un messaggio alle ore 24:15 che diceva, ho finito, sistemo le cose in ufficio e arrivo mentre oggi non siamo insieme.
> ...


Ok. Ti faccio notare che uno sei incoerente e due ti rigiro le cose come vuoi.
La volta che lei nn è rientrata, stavate insieme ed è da lì che è scoppiato il bubbone. La seconda volta che lei nn ti rispondeva è successa ora è tu l'avevi buttata fuori, parole tue...
Ora, tu dici che godi se lei si preoccupa che tu ORA non rispondi, ma ORA la situazione è diversa. E dici pure che godi xké così lei passa quello che hai passato tu, che è proprio da uomini maturi e affidabili con i quali pensare di costruire un futuro... mah...
Ripeto che io in genere sono paziente e comprendo, ma tu sei incoerente, rileggiti...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. Ti faccio notare che uno sei incoerente e due ti rigiro le cose come vuoi.
> La volta che lei nn è rientrata, stavate insieme ed è da lì che è scoppiato il bubbone. La seconda volta che lei nn ti rispondeva è successa ora è tu l'avevi buttata fuori, parole tue...
> Ora, tu dici che godi se lei si preoccupa che tu ORA non rispondi, ma ORA la situazione è diversa. E dici pure che godi xké così lei passa quello che hai passato tu, che è proprio da uomini maturi e affidabili con i quali pensare di costruire un futuro... mah...
> Ripeto che io in genere sono paziente e comprendo, ma tu sei incoerente, rileggiti...



mi ha fatto scoppiare il mondo, qua tutti quanti continuate a scrivere che tanto è finita e terminata e non c'è niente da fare, allora per quale diamine di motivo dovrei preoccuparmi se lei pensa che sono immaturo e inaffidabile per costruire un futuro che non esiste.

e si godo parecchio se si preoccupa, soprattutto se prova la stessa ansia che ho provato io, così forse se la ricorderà per la prossima volta.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha fatto scoppiare il mondo, qua tutti quanti continuate a scrivere che tanto è finita e terminata e non c'è niente da fare, allora per quale diamine di motivo dovrei preoccuparmi se lei pensa che sono immaturo e inaffidabile per costruire un futuro che non esiste.
> 
> e si godo parecchio se si preoccupa, soprattutto se prova la stessa ansia che ho provato io, così forse se la ricorderà per la prossima volta.


Lei ha sbagliato a nn aver affrontato il disagio con te parlandone. Ma già è difficile farlo con una quotidianità e orari regolari, figuriamoci con la vita che fate voi...
Nn te la prendere... tu hai delle reazioni esagerate... capisco il tuo dolore... nn sprecare energia nel rancore, dedicala a te...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha fatto scoppiare il mondo, qua tutti quanti continuate a scrivere che tanto è finita e terminata e non c'è niente da fare, allora per quale diamine di motivo dovrei preoccuparmi se lei pensa che sono immaturo e inaffidabile per costruire un futuro che non esiste.
> 
> e si godo parecchio se si preoccupa, soprattutto se prova la stessa ansia che ho provato io, così forse se la ricorderà per la prossima volta.



Vuoi fermare un po' quel cazzo di cervello o devo venire fino a Londra a darti una botta in testa?
Hai deciso si non risponderle e di non sentirla? Fallo per te e non per lei.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vuoi fermare un po' quel cazzo di cervello o devo venire fino a Londra a darti una botta in testa?
> Hai deciso si non risponderle e di non sentirla? Fallo per te e non per lei.


Ecco, la seconda parte è perfetta... nn avrei potuto farcela... [emoji4]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ecco, la seconda parte è perfetta... nn avrei potuto farcela... [emoji4]



Ma tu avevi già scritto lo stesso concetto in modo più empatico


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu avevi già scritto lo stesso concetto in modo più empatico


Certe volte mi schiumerei via l'empatia e la butterei volentieri... [emoji4]


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vuoi fermare un po' quel cazzo di cervello o devo venire fino a Londra a darti una botta in testa?
> Hai deciso si non risponderle e di non sentirla? *Fallo per te e non per lei*.



ma io l'amo ancora cristo.
mica posso premere un pulsante e cliccare off.

mi ha mandato un messaggio chiedendomi di vederci martedì dopo il lavoro.


----------



## Bender (31 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. Di stage, corsi e quant'altro ne trovi a bizzeffe. Non hai ancora trent'anni, su. Mordila sta vita, e sbrigati che è l'unica che hai.


compio 31 anni alla fine di quest'anno.
comunque ti saprò dire tra qualche mese sé è così facile come dici
se proprio non trovassi nulla piuttosto vado a fare il volontario nella croce rossa o nella protezione civile a pulire i boschi


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> compio 31 anni alla fine di quest'anno.
> comunque ti saprò dire tra qualche mese sé è così facile come dici
> se proprio non trovassi nulla piuttosto vado a fare il volontario nella croce rossa o nella protezione civile a pulire i boschi


stiamo cercando camerieri nel nostro ristorante....


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

ma perché qualcuno che ha terminato la tua relazione, che ti ha detto non ti amo più e che non vuole più stare con me mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere martedì?

perchè...perchè se è finita mi cerca.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Agosto 2014)

Bender ha detto:


> compio 31 anni alla fine di quest'anno.
> comunque ti saprò dire tra qualche mese sé è così facile come dici
> se proprio non trovassi nulla piuttosto vado a fare il volontario nella croce rossa o nella protezione civile a pulire i boschi





LDS ha detto:


> stiamo cercando camerieri nel nostro ristorante....


Ecco. Basta che poi non attaccate a fare i frignoni assieme.


----------



## Trinità (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perché qualcuno che ha terminato la tua relazione, che ti ha detto non ti amo più e che non vuole più stare con me mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere martedì?
> 
> perchè...perchè se è finita mi cerca.


Perchè non è finita, chiaro....
ciao


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perché qualcuno che ha terminato la tua relazione, che ti ha detto non ti amo più e che non vuole più stare con me mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere martedì?
> 
> perchè...perchè se è finita mi cerca.


Sensi di colpa? ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco. Basta che poi non attaccate a fare i frignoni assieme.


Potrebbero condividere le spese!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbero condividere le spese!


Anche, sì.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbero condividere le spese!



l'unica cosa che non potrò più permettermi è di andare ogni fine settimana a mangiare in ristoranti a 2-3 stelle michelin a londra.

ad ogni modo che ci si va a fare da soli?
e andarci con chi non capisce la differenza fra fine dining e brasserie non ha alcun senso.


ho solo molta nostalgia di tante cose.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Sensi di colpa? ?


ma quali sensi di colpa?

se non mi ami più hai i sensi di colpa che non mi ami?

mi dici è finita, che è meglio se non ci vediamo più, e bla bla....di tutta risposta ti metto alla porta perché di certo non sono io che vado a rompermi i coglioni per un altro appartamento e dopo te ne esci con ci vediamo martedì?


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'alcolista è quella persona che esce di casa al mattino ubriaco per andare a lavorare.
> è quello che quando non ha i soldi ruba per bere.
> è quello che non ha alcun interesse per quello che beve, l'importante è che beva.
> 
> ...


NO. una marea di cazzate,
scusa eh, poi non intervengo più
su questo argomento, lo giuro.
ci sono alcolizzati che bevono
solo quando escono dal lavoro.
e neanche così pochi.....
una bottiglia di vino al giorno come minimo
non è un rapporto sano con l'alcol,
ammesso che ne esista uno.
poi il fatto che, pur di fronte all'evidenza,
tu non lo ammetta, è tipico.
inoltre, hai mai considerato che lei
potrebbe aver avuto certi comportamenti
solo perché beveva? 
(che so, tollerare di venire a letto con te...)
comunque non sarà certo l'utente di un 
forum, a farti prendere coscienza
del problema.
avrei fatto meglio a tacere.
quindi avrei fatto meglio a tacere.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perché qualcuno che ha terminato la tua relazione, che ti ha detto non ti amo più e che non vuole più stare con me mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere martedì?
> 
> perchè...perchè se è finita mi cerca.


ma ti è stato spiegato 1.500 volte con una miriade di toni e sfumature diverse!!!!!!!!!!!
oggi pomeriggio hai bevuto?


----------



## Trinità (31 Agosto 2014)

Bere Alcolici fa male.Punto e basta.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma ti è stato spiegato 1.500 volte con una miriade di toni e sfumature diverse!!!!!!!!!!!
> oggi pomeriggio hai bevuto?


ma no...sono da solo, non bevo da solo.

e poi scusa, siamo stati insieme 1 anno, e secondo te veniva a letto con me perché beveva? 
persino una persona dotata di scarsissima autostima non accetterebbe una frase del genere.

di solito per pranzo almeno una berretta fredda me la bevo, ma qua l'unica cosa che mi ingurgiterò questa sera sarà dell'ottima granadine con acqua frizzante!


----------



## passante (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'alcolista è quella persona che esce di casa al mattino ubriaco per andare a lavorare.
> è quello che quando non ha i soldi ruba per bere.
> è quello che non ha alcun interesse per quello che beve, l'importante è che beva.
> 
> ...


no, non è che non ti fa bene, è che ti fa malissimo. mi dispiace molto per te.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

*Vendetta*



LDS ha detto:


> la sera che mi ha tradito non è rientrata a casa.
> vivevamo insieme.
> 
> ho provato a chiamarla almeno 10 volte. le ho mandato 5 messaggi.
> ...


Tesò, tu di vendette non ci capisci niente. 
Ti racconto io una bella vendetta.
Di una persona che ormai non c'è più.
Albert Sabin.
Da bambino lo picchiavano.
Così forte, così spesso.
Perse un occhio, per una pietra in testa.
Allora i suoi genitori pensarono bene di andarsene, in un posto dove forse li odiavano di meno.
Suoi parenti furono meno intelligenti, o meno fortunati.
Passò tanto tempo e quest'uomo scoprì quello che tutti sanno.
Rinunciò al brevetto, rinunciò a tantissimi soldi. 
Gli chiesero perché.
E lui disse che questo regalo ai bambini di tutto il mondo è stata la sua personale, bellissima vendetta.

E forse è difficile capire questa mentalità quando si abusa della parola perdono.
Non è mai troppo tardi per chiedere perdono ma quasi sempre è concesso troppo in fretta, per leccarsi le ferite, mangiare un biscottino. Per chiudere la faccenda. 
Non tutti sono grandi come Sabin, ma lui non ha aspettato seduto sulla riva del fiume.
E sono sicura che nel lungo tempo della sua vendetta ha costruito anche se stesso.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma no...sono da solo, non bevo da solo.
> 
> e poi scusa, siamo stati insieme 1 anno, e secondo te veniva a letto con me perché beveva?
> persino una persona dotata di scarsissima autostima non accetterebbe una frase del genere.
> ...


bravo.
allora fai così,
non bere per una settimana.
domenica prossima ne riparliamo.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> bravo.
> allora fai così,
> non bere per una settimana.
> domenica prossima ne riparliamo.


fuori dal lavoro dici?

se non la vedo martedì è sicuro che non bevo fuori dal lavoro.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

Rileggendo, mi accorgo di aver sparato un tantino troppo alto; me ne scuso.
Fuor di metafora, evitando ulteriori esempi estremi, volerò molto più basso.
Tu dici di godere perché lei ti chiama a nastro -probabilmente preoccupata, forse ingelosita- e allo stesso tempo dici di essere pronto a perdonarla.
Mi sembra evidente una potentissima incongruenza logica.
Anche supponendo che lei ti dica "perdonami, sono rinsavita da momentanea follia, ti risarcirò con amore a manetta e d'avanzo, riparerò i danni al tuo orgoglio ingelosendomi assai ed ammirandoti e desiderandoti d'avanzo" tu potresti mai crederle? O ti struggeresti ascoltando "bella senz'anima" di Cocciante appena lei va a fare la spesa?
"Teorema" di Ferradini andava bene a 12 anni, poi diventa comicità allo stato puro.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Rileggendo, mi accorgo di aver sparato un tantino troppo alto; me ne scuso.
> Fuor di metafora, evitando ulteriori esempi estremi, volerò molto più basso.
> Tu dici di godere perché lei ti chiama a nastro -probabilmente preoccupata, forse ingelosita- e allo stesso tempo dici di essere pronto a perdonarla.
> Mi sembra evidente una potentissima incongruenza logica.
> ...



io sono portato a credere alle persone.
quando l'ho conosciuta le ho detto, guarda vengo da una relazione di 9 anni in cui ho messo le corna alla mia ex tante di quelle volte che sono sicuro di essere la peggior persona sulla faccia della terra.
ci siamo raccontati le nostre vite e alla fine ci siamo detti che siamo due persone orripilanti.
ad ogni modo le ho sempre detto che si può scegliere, ogni volta si può scegliere di rispettare il compagno. 

non le ho mai messo le mani nella borsa a cercare il telefono, ma negli ultimi 3-4 giorni l'ho fatto perché mi ha confessato che mi ha tradito e perché mi ha lasciato così su due piedi e trovo difficile non credere al fatto che non abbia una relazione.

ho letto le sue conversazioni con le sue amiche e pare che non abbia nessuna relazione. lo dovevo sapere.

oggi sono geloso perché se le squilla il telefono quando siamo insieme è chiaro che non essendo più coppia ho paura che sia qualcun altro che me la porta via. Ma tanto è già partita quindi che ne parliamo a fare....
se dovesse scusarsi, per il male che mi ha fatto e volesse tornare sui suoi passi io la riprenderei a casa e si potrebbe ripartire da zero avendo imparato dagli errori e cercando di maturare insieme.
è chiaro che dalla sua dovrebbe aiutarmi con la gelosia cosa non così difficile.

ma ad ogni modo non credo che il problema si pone, non ho alcuna idea del perché mi voglia vedere martedì, lo saprò martedì sera.
e se ha solo bisogno di scopare, vabbè, voglio dire io pure e quindi di certo non le dirò di no.


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

*Tempistica*

Lei PRIMA ti ha detto il fatidico "ti devo parlare, siamo in crisi, bla bla."
Tu DOPO hai scoperto i cornazzi.
Quindi lei non ha avuto l'ormone ballerino, cosa che per alcune coppie non pregiudica l'essenza.
Lei ha avuto il cuore ballerino e questo pregiudica qualsiasi coppia, pure quella "schicchi -henger"
La tempistica, ragazzi.
Non esistono leggi in amore, ma la tempistica è l'unica legge che c'èèèè.....


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Lei PRIMA ti ha detto il fatidico "ti devo parlare, siamo in crisi, bla bla."
> Tu DOPO hai scoperto i cornazzi.
> Quindi lei non ha avuto l'ormone ballerino, cosa che per alcune coppie non pregiudica l'essenza.
> Lei ha avuto il cuore ballerino e questo pregiudica qualsiasi coppia, pure quella "schicchi -henger"
> ...



ce lo siamo detti più di una volta entrambi, io per primo.

le ho detto, qua lavoriamo troppo, non ci vediamo mai, che facciamo?
e le ho proposto di andare 10 giorni in toscana e ci siamo presi le vacanze per respirare...
probabilmente le dovevo prendere un mese prima, non saremmo arrivati a questo.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perché qualcuno che ha terminato la tua relazione, che ti ha detto non ti amo più e che non vuole più stare con me mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere martedì?
> 
> perchè...perchè se è finita mi cerca.


Perché le sue cose sono ancora lì?


----------



## Ecate (31 Agosto 2014)

*Ti cerca perché...*

Perché la state facendo diventare una agonia. E più si gioca di tattica più l'agonia è lenta, diventa accanimento terapeutico. Ma per giocare di tattica si deve essere in due.
A me non è mai piaciuto, neanche agli albori delle relazioni;  ma sono gusti.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché le sue cose sono ancora lì?


Le sue cose se le viene a prendere senza problemi.
non capisco a che pro vedersi dopo cena per passare del tempo insieme.
Se è finita come dice.

o devo credere che in fondo non è finita, o non ha senso


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Le sue cose se le viene a prendere senza problemi.
> non capisco a che pro vedersi dopo cena per passare del tempo insieme.
> Se è finita come dice.
> 
> o devo credere che in fondo non è finita, o non ha senso



mi introduco cosi, a gamba tesa.
forse perchè, per mollarti definitivamente ci vuole un pò di tempo,
 o pensa che un pò di tempo ad esser mollato serva a te.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Le sue cose se le viene a prendere senza problemi.
> non capisco a che pro vedersi dopo cena per passare del tempo insieme.
> Se è finita come dice.
> 
> o devo credere che in fondo non è finita, o non ha senso


Per mettersi d'accordo su come fare per prenderle...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per mettersi d'accordo su come fare per prenderle...


fino a che non trova un appartamento tanto non ha dove metterle le cose.
quindi di certo non ci accordiamo per un qualcosa che ancora è ipotetico.

io le ho detto, ci prendiamo una settimana, tu ti trovi un altro appartamento e domenica prossima vediamo cosa fare. 
ora salta fuori che non vuole aspettare fino a domenica ma che se mi va ci possiamo vedere martedì.

si mi va di vederla martedì, mi va di vederla anche questa sera...mi va di vederla ogni momento.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi introduco cosi, a gamba tesa.
> forse perchè, per mollarti definitivamente ci vuole un pò di tempo,
> o pensa che un pò di tempo ad esser mollato serva a te.



a me non serve alcun tempo per essere mollato.
l'ha già fatto, o sta fuori dalla mia vita o sta dentro, non tutte e due.


----------



## Lucrezia (31 Agosto 2014)

Ascolta, i casi sono due: o continui a reagire come un bambino, stai male per i prossimi dieci anni, ripeti gli stessi errori a ruota e non impari niente, compromettendo fra l'altro le tue relazioni future, oppure utilizzi quello che ti sta capitando come un regalo che ti viene fatto, cioè la possibilità di evolverti e imparare. Chi se ne frega perchè ti vuole vedere martedì; lo scoprirai a tempo debito. E provare piacere per un'inutile vendetta non danneggia lei, danneggia te, ti toglie potere, ti rende meschino davanti a te stesso. La maggior parte dei danni in questa situazione non te il sta facendo lei, te li fai tu. Pensi di meritarlo? O ti meriti di stare bene? Lo sai che la scelta è solo tua? Ho capito che devi metabolizzare, ma qui non si tratta di dolore che passerà, bensì di ossessione, chiusura, mancanza d'amore (per te e per lei), mancanza di responsabilità e vittimismo. Ti prego pensaci invece di rimuginare su quanto lei sia stronza per i prossimi 15 anni.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me non serve alcun tempo per essere mollato.
> l'ha già fatto, o sta fuori dalla mia vita o sta dentro, non tutte e due.


Sì, ma quando lei si è messa fuori dalla tua vita, tu hai cominciato a chiamarla xké la volevi vedere... mi dispiace, ma sei incoerente e anche un po' manipolatore...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, ma quando lei si è messa fuori dalla tua vita, tu hai cominciato a chiamarla xké la volevi vedere... mi dispiace, ma sei incoerente e anche un po' manipolatore...


è chiaro che la chiamo, sono io quello innamorato che è stato lasciato.
e lei se veramente ci tiene dovrebbe 1 non rispondermi, 2 non chiedermi di uscire la sera....
altrimenti come ceppa faccio a dimenticarmi di lei.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è chiaro che la chiamo, sono io quello innamorato che è stato lasciato.
> e lei se veramente ci tiene dovrebbe 1 non rispondermi, 2 non chiedermi di uscire la sera....
> altrimenti come ceppa faccio a dimenticarmi di lei.


Ma se quando nn ti ha risposto hai sclerato!!!
Se ha vissuto con te sa come reagisco è logico che alla fine ti risponde, mica è un robot che chiude il circuito e amen...
Ma ti rendi conto che sei in un loop emotivo e che, soprattutto, nn sopporti l'idea che è stata lei a mollarti?
Of love somebody set them free... cantava il vecchio Sting...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma se quando nn ti ha risposto hai sclerato!!!
> Se ha vissuto con te sa come reagisco è logico che alla fine ti risponde, mica è un robot che chiude il circuito e amen...
> Ma ti rendi conto che sei in un loop emotivo e che, soprattutto, nn sopporti l'idea che è stata lei a mollarti?
> Of love somebody set them free... cantava il vecchio Sting...


no che non lo sopporto....non so nemmeno come fare a sopportarlo.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Lucrezia2lavendetta ha detto:


> Ascolta, i casi sono due: o continui a reagire come un bambino, stai male per i prossimi dieci anni, ripeti gli stessi errori a ruota e non impari niente, compromettendo fra l'altro le tue relazioni future, oppure utilizzi quello che ti sta capitando come un regalo che ti viene fatto, cioè la possibilità di evolverti e imparare. Chi se ne frega perchè ti vuole vedere martedì; lo scoprirai a tempo debito. E provare piacere per un'inutile vendetta non danneggia lei, danneggia te, ti toglie potere, ti rende meschino davanti a te stesso. La maggior parte dei danni in questa situazione non te il sta facendo lei, te li fai tu. Pensi di meritarlo? O ti meriti di stare bene? Lo sai che la scelta è solo tua? Ho capito che devi metabolizzare, ma qui non si tratta di dolore che passerà, bensì di ossessione, chiusura, mancanza d'amore (per te e per lei), mancanza di responsabilità e vittimismo. Ti prego pensaci invece di rimuginare su quanto lei sia stronza per i prossimi 15 anni.


bè adesso 15 anni mi sembrano esagerati.....
ma non si può nemmeno pretendere che io giri pagina e faccia finta di non avere avuto una relazione con lei per più di un anno a giusto una settimana dal patatrac.
voglio dire...lo ripeto: non sono una macchina. 
avrò reagito male in determinate situazioni, sarò stato impulsivo, ma non posso premere off e dire: ma si è finita. pazienza.
se non soffrissi proprio niente significherebbe che non l'ho amata per niente.


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè adesso 15 anni mi sembrano esagerati.....
> ma non si può nemmeno pretendere che io giri pagina e faccia finta di non avere avuto una relazione con lei per più di un anno a giusto una settimana dal patatrac.
> voglio dire...lo ripeto: non sono una macchina.
> avrò reagito male in determinate situazioni, sarò stato impulsivo, ma non posso premere off e dire: ma si è finita. pazienza.
> se non soffrissi proprio niente significherebbe che non l'ho amata per niente.


Certo che non sei una macchina, e certo che serve del tempo. Non ti sto giudicando moralmente, ti sto invece dicendo che stai gettando benzina sul fuoco, che è diverso dall'elaborare il dolore. D'altra parte non ho un modo per fartelo capire se non lo capisci tu. Semplicemente, potresti stare molto meglio di così se, per esempio, smettessi di riflettere sulle colpe di lei e cominciassi a pensare alle responsabilità tue. Questo è essere adulti secondo me: smettere di dare la colpa agli altri per quello che non ci piace nella nostra vita


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia2lavendetta ha detto:


> Certo che non sei una macchina, e certo che serve del tempo. Non ti sto giudicando moralmente, ti sto invece dicendo che stai gettando benzina sul fuoco, che è diverso dall'elaborare il dolore. D'altra parte non ho un modo per fartelo capire se non lo capisci tu. Semplicemente, potresti stare molto meglio di così se, per esempio, smettessi di riflettere sulle colpe di lei e cominciassi a pensare alle responsabilità tue. Questo è essere adulti secondo me: smettere di dare la colpa agli altri per quello che non ci piace nella nostra vita



io non le do nessuna colpa.
mica posso obbligare qualcuno ad amarmi.

soffro tremendamente perché avevamo dei progetti insieme. tutto semplice semplice.


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

ho dormito, non moltissimo, ma ho dormito.

in compenso non ho mangiato niente, come oramai mi capita da una settimana, un pezzo di pane senza niente e un succo di frutta.

fra poco mi alzo dal letto e mi preparo per andare a lavorare. le giornate sono lunghissime, il letto è freddo e vuoto.
chissà cosa ha fatto ieri sera.

mi manca da morire, mamma mia che sofferenza incredibile.


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho dormito, non moltissimo, ma ho dormito.
> 
> in compenso non ho mangiato niente, come oramai mi capita da una settimana, un pezzo di pane senza niente e un succo di frutta.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace. Credo che ci siamo passati tutti. La differenza tra te e tutti ora è nelle tue mani.


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

se vuoi porre rimedio ad azioni insensate con altre ancora più insensate, lo stare male te lo cerchi.


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> se vuoi porre rimedio ad azioni insensate con altre ancora più insensate, lo stare male te lo cerchi.


hai ragione, lo so.

non so più dove sbattere la testa, mi fa troppo male.
l'unica cosa saggia da fare sarebbe non vederla domani altrimenti ripartirò da capo allo stesso punto, ma dentro di me spero di poterla riprendere a casa....e allora sto male doppio


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perché qualcuno che ha terminato la tua relazione, che ti ha detto non ti amo più e che non vuole più stare con me mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere martedì?
> 
> perchè...perchè se è finita mi cerca.


deve prendere i vestiti.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ce lo siamo detti più di una volta entrambi, io per primo.
> 
> le ho detto, qua lavoriamo troppo, non ci vediamo mai, che facciamo?
> e le ho proposto di andare 10 giorni in toscana e ci siamo presi le vacanze per respirare...
> *probabilmente le dovevo prendere un mese prima, non saremmo arrivati a questo*.


ma tu davvero stai ancora ad attaccarti a singole mancanze, o al giorno preciso in cui avresti dovuto prendere le ferie?
Stavate insieme da un anno, e già aveva bisogno di altro.
A te mancano più le cose che facevate insieme che lei, circostanza giustificata dal fatto che in quest'anno (che già è pochissimo, come durata) l'hai vista per briciole e ritagli di tempo.
Infine, tu hai detto "io il tradimento l'avevo perdonato", ma il perdono è - appunto - dono gratuito: tu invece hai posto una serie di condizioni (e ci starebbero anche: non per il perdono ma per la ricostruzione su nuove basi), tra le quali non rispondere al telefono al suo capo, non vederlo mai neanche per lavoro, e possibilmente essere scortese e fredda con lui (il tutto condito dalla minaccia che le combinavi un casino al lavoro..). Lei ti ha sempre detto si. Ma poi - stranamente - và a bere qualcosa con lui. E sai perchè? perchè è il suo capo, e non può fare ciò che chiedi. Le hai chiesto l'impossibile: di annullare ogni rapporto con la persona che sovrintende al suo lavoro...Come ti dissi, lei ti ha assecondato solo perchè eri fuori di te e perchè avevi minacciato casini ben peggiori. Ma tu insistevi nel dire "ma noooo..lei è convinta..."


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

Infine: ma ti rendi conto della figura da sfigato che fa il ragazzo di una che viene al bar a raggiungerci mentre lei beve con me, e non dice una parola (o non ci vai proprio, e vai a casa a farle le valigie, o la scenata gliela fai in faccia da uomo a uomo), ma poi mi telefona e mi insulta???? Io penderei davvero ad un minus habens!

E la cosa che mi fa più incazzare è che tu non sembri così. Hai un lavoro, hai fatto la scelta di fare esperienza all'estero e di investire su te stesso. Ma davvero sei così flashato da non capire che di ragazze che non ti cornificano col capo come in una commedia anni 70 dopo un anno di rapporto "lordo", ne trovi a bizzeffe?
E posa la bottiglia, io adoro il vino (non i superalcolici) e berrò al massimo 2 volte a settimana (una bottiglia in 2): a me sembra che il mantra che utilizzi per esorcizzare la tua passione per Bacco non sia affatto convincente..


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

sono al capolinea delle energie, non ne posso più di piangere e soffrire, non ne posso più


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono al capolinea delle energie, non ne posso più di piangere e soffrire, non ne posso più


Piangi da solo, senza di lei. Risolvi, chiarisci fin che vuoi. Può solo aiutarti. Ma non cercare più il suo amore. Questa ricerca ti lascerebbe solo brutti ricordi di te stesso. Sono quelli che restano di più, quelli che fanno più male


----------



## Lucrezia (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono al capolinea delle energie, non ne posso più di piangere e soffrire, non ne posso più


Tesoro. Più ti dici che non ce la fai, che sei disperato, che hai perso qualcosa, peggio ti sentirai. I tuoi pensieri stanno incidendo sul tuo umore più dei fatti. Prova a dirti delle cose un po' più carine. Per esempio, che questa cosa ti succede perchè questa donna non va bene per te e che puoi avere di meglio, che sembra banale ma è difatti la verità. Che c'è qualcosa di magnifico nella tua vita che devi ancora scoprire e non avresti potuto scoprire con lei. E poi, mi sembra di capire che tu sia stato quasi ininterrottamente fidanzato per molti anni. Prenderti un po' di tempo per te, per capire di cosa hai bisogno - sia nella tua vita, sia da una donna - è una cosa che può farti solo del bene. Smetti di ripeterti tutte le sfighe che c'hai e comincia a pensare alle cose bellissime che hai, e a tutte quelle che verranno e che puoi avere da ora in poi. Altrimenti dal pozzo non si esce mai.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

sono stato 15 minuti al telefono con lei prima quando ho finito.
ho pianto come un bambino, non ce la faccio più....mi manca troppo.
è la mia vita, mi ha abbandonato da solo in un posto dove non volevo nemmeno venire.

mi sta facendo soffrire come un dannato, io non ne posso più, non sorrido più. vedo tutto grigio e per giunta non mi va nemmeno di farmi un drink.

pure la voglia di farmi un gin e tonic mi ha fatto passare.

saranno 7 giorni che non dormo praticamente niente e altrettanti che l'unica cosa che mangio in una giornata è un pezzo di pane.

basta cristo, non ne posso più


----------



## errante (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Come si fa a riprendere in mano una situazione del genere?


Non hai più fiducia in lei, se lei si tira indietro e non ti viene incontro dopo essere stata colta in fallo nessuno dei due ci crede ed è meglio finirla lì. Pianifica una ordinata ritirata chiudendo tutte le questioni economiche aperte.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono stato 15 minuti al telefono con lei prima quando ho finito.
> ho pianto come un bambino, non ce la faccio più....mi manca troppo.
> è la mia vita, mi ha abbandonato da solo in un posto dove non volevo nemmeno venire.
> 
> ...


essere lasciati fa stare così.
E' una cosa che dipende dalla scelta di altri e su cui non possiamo nulla. E' questo che prostra così.
Poi un giorno passa.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono stato 15 minuti al telefono con lei prima quando ho finito.
> ho pianto come un bambino, non ce la faccio più....mi manca troppo.
> è la mia vita, mi ha abbandonato da solo in un posto dove non volevo nemmeno venire.
> 
> ...


tranquillo, piano piano passa. 
coraggio


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*

Lds quello che ti sta succedendo è normale,è come un lutto,è un lutto,la tua vita per adesso è finita,adesso deve passare tempo e imparerai a convivere con la sua non presenza,poi supererai...


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

mi sa che sono ancora nella fase " non accetto la che la relazione sia finita ".
spero di riprenderla, spero che torni, spero un sacco di stronzate.

soffro come un cane perché non c'è più, ma non riesco a guardare avanti ed andare oltre perché mi manca e voglio che torni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi sa che sono ancora nella fase " non accetto la che la relazione sia finita ".
> spero di riprenderla, spero che torni, spero un sacco di stronzate.
> 
> soffro come un cane perché non c'è più, ma non riesco a guardare avanti ed andare oltre perché mi manca e voglio che torni.


Sarebbe strano il contrario.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe strano il contrario.


questa sera morirò di nuovo a rivederla è sicuro.....mi metterò a piangere come un cretino e la implorerò di tornare a casa....finirà male, soffrirò ancora ed ancora e le farò perdere anche quel briciolo di voglia che ha di vedermi.

è incredibile come sia sempre stato una persona molto determinata, sicura di se con grandi idee e spirito di iniziativa e mi ritrovi a gestire una situazione come un bambino di 15 anni che non sa dove sbattere la testa.

mi sento debole, inerme, fragile e in balia di eventi che non riesco a controllare.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> mi sa che sono ancora nella fase " non accetto la che la relazione sia finita ".
> spero di riprenderla, spero che torni, spero un sacco di stronzate.
> 
> soffro come un cane perché non c'è più, ma non riesco a guardare avanti ed andare oltre perché mi manca e voglio che torni.



Comprensibile lds.Ma ti chiedo chi vuoi che torni da te?Lds le cose cambiano,i rapporti,le persone,lei ti ha tradito,è una donna diversa,non è più quella donna,ma è la prima volta che ti succede?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comprensibile lds.Ma ti chiedo chi vuoi che torni da te?Lds le cose cambiano,i rapporti,le persone,lei ti ha tradito,è una donna diversa,non è più quella donna,ma è la prima volta che ti succede?


di essere lasciato così su 2 piedi si.

mi è già successo in passato ma avevo 17 anni. poi ho avuto una relazione di quasi 9 anni ed è finita dopo un lungo travaglio perché me ne sono andato dall'Italia.
la ragazza con cui sono stato fino alla settimana fa è quella che mi ha dato le energie per staccarmi dalla mia ex. 
ho messo tutti i miei progetti, tutta la mia vita, ogni cosa nelle sue mani e fa talmente male vedere che si è tutto frantumato sotto i miei piedi.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> di essere lasciato così su 2 piedi si.
> 
> mi è già successo in passato ma avevo 17 anni. poi ho avuto una relazione di quasi 9 anni ed è finita dopo un lungo travaglio perché me ne sono andato dall'Italia.
> la ragazza con cui sono stato fino alla settimana fa è quella che mi ha dato le energie per staccarmi dalla mia ex.
> ho messo tutti i miei progetti, tutta la mia vita, ogni cosa nelle sue mani e fa talmente male vedere che si è tutto frantumato sotto i miei piedi.


devi aspettare che passi, e fidati che succede. Col tempo, capirai che anche i tuoi gesti (aggredire, minacciare, implorare) non erano adeguati...o che quelli che tu chiami progetti magari erano un abbozzo di sogno (e mi riferisco all'Argentina..)..oppure, infine, che una donna che dopo 12 mesi già ha bisogno di brividi con un altro, non è ciò che meriti.
Passerà, come è passato a tutti. E ti sentirai assai fortunato ad avere scansato un fosso...


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> devi aspettare che passi, e fidati che succede. Col tempo, capirai che anche i tuoi gesti (aggredire, minacciare, implorare) non erano adeguati...o che quelli che tu chiami progetti magari erano un abbozzo di sogno (e mi riferisco all'Argentina..)..oppure, infine, che una donna che dopo 12 mesi già ha bisogno di brividi con un altro, non è ciò che meriti.
> Passerà, come è passato a tutti. E ti sentirai assai fortunato ad avere scansato un fosso...


me lo dicono tutti, come fai a non odiare e detestare qualcuno che ti ha tradito. 
mi hanno pure detto: il tuo perdono per il tradimento viene solo ed esclusivamente dal fatto che hai paura di perderla e non dal fatto che tu abbia metabolizzato la cosa, perché non si metabolizza un bel niente se non dopo una profonda analisi.
può essere. sta di fatto che l'ho persa, ed ho perso la parte più importante di me. 

fa male, fa molto male. lo sapete bene tutti quanto fa male.

il tempo passerà e curerà le ferite, ma al momento mi sento solo dissanguare.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> di essere lasciato così su 2 piedi si.
> 
> mi è già successo in passato ma avevo 17 anni. poi ho avuto una relazione di quasi 9 anni ed è finita dopo un lungo travaglio perché me ne sono andato dall'Italia.
> la ragazza con cui sono stato fino alla settimana fa è quella che mi ha dato le energie per staccarmi dalla mia ex.
> ho messo tutti i miei progetti, tutta la mia vita, ogni cosa nelle sue mani e fa talmente male vedere che si è tutto frantumato sotto i miei piedi.



Lds...ti capisco,sai che c'è?fare i progetti è bello ed è anche giusto farli,ma da un pò di tempo a questa parte ho imparato a vivere alla giornata ed a mettere la mia persona al centro del progetto....e vivo molto meglio...


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> me lo dicono tutti, come fai a non odiare e detestare qualcuno che ti ha tradito.
> mi hanno pure detto: il tuo perdono per il tradimento viene solo ed esclusivamente dal fatto che hai paura di perderla e non dal fatto che tu abbia metabolizzato la cosa, perché non si metabolizza un bel niente se non dopo una profonda analisi.
> può essere. sta di fatto che l'ho persa, ed ho perso la parte più importante di me.
> 
> ...


il rodimento durerà finchè ci sarà da spurgare e questo va bene.    fai il possibile per tenere la mente occupata da altro.

è tutto quello che puoi fare


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lds...ti capisco,sai che c'è?fare i progetti è bello ed è anche giusto farli,ma da un pò di tempo a questa parte ho imparato a vivere alla giornata ed a mettere la mia persona al centro del progetto....e vivo molto meglio...


alla giornata....le avevo chiesto di sposarmi cristo.

è possibile donare nuovamente fiducia a qualcuno dopo?
perché ora come ora non mi fiderei nemmeno di mia madre.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> alla giornata....le avevo chiesto di sposarmi cristo.
> 
> è possibile donare nuovamente fiducia a qualcuno dopo?
> perché ora come ora non mi fiderei nemmeno di mia madre.



Ma ci pensi che sarebbe stato molto peggio se fosse diventata tua moglie?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci pensi che sarebbe stato molto peggio se fosse diventata tua moglie?


no, non ci penso proprio.
penso al fatto che sarebbe con me e sarei felice di dividere la mia vita con qualcuno che amo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> no, non ci penso proprio.
> penso al fatto che sarebbe con me e sarei felice di dividere la mia vita con qualcuno che amo.



Non ricambiato.....!


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ricambiato.....!


bè è chiaro che se è con me mi ama, altrimenti che senso ha....


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> bè è chiaro che se è con me mi ama, altrimenti che senso ha....


Insomma lds sapessi quanta gente  si è sposata non amando,stava succedendo anche a me...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

vai dal medico e fatti dare degli integratori, vai in piscina e nuota ,vai a correre.insomma vai, non stare in casa


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma lds sapessi quanta gente  si è sposata non amando,stava succedendo anche a me...


che tristezza.

io non voglio che lei stia con me se non mi ama, io voglio essere felice con lei, ma se non mi ama non c'è nessuna ragione per stare insieme.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vai dal medico e fatti dare degli integratori, vai in piscina e nuota ,vai a correre.insomma vai, non stare in casa


esco fra 40 minuti, vado a prenderla alla sua pausa, le chiederò di venire dopo lavoro a casa che le faccio da mangiare...la implorerò quanto meno.

sono ancora nella fase la rivoglio a casa.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*lds*



LDS ha detto:


> che tristezza.
> 
> io non voglio che lei stia con me se non mi ama, io voglio essere felice con lei, ma se non mi ama non c'è nessuna ragione per stare insieme.



Ora ti riconosco....


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ora ti riconosco....


ma è per questo che soffro.
soffro perché non sono stato capace di tenermi la donna che amo e che mi amava.

soffro perché la donna a cui ho chiesto di sposarmi e di fare una famiglia, ha realizzato che per lei era molto meno seria che per me.

io non voglio che stia con me per compassione, per pietà.
voglio che stia con me perché mi ama.

ma non mi ama più....e sono pugnalate nello sterno.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> ma è per questo che soffro.
> soffro perché non sono stato capace di tenermi la donna che amo e che mi amava.
> 
> soffro perché la donna a cui ho chiesto di sposarmi e di fare una famiglia, ha realizzato che per lei era molto meno seria che per me.
> ...



Permetti:cosa ti fa pensare che l'amore come la vita rientri nella nostra disponibilità?le cose rientrano nelle nostra disponibilità...


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> esco fra 40 minuti, vado a prenderla alla sua pausa, le chiederò di venire dopo lavoro a casa che le faccio da mangiare...la implorerò quanto meno.
> 
> sono ancora nella fase la rivoglio a casa.


sono combattuto se risponderti o meno


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono combattuto se risponderti o meno


:rotfl:Resisti!!! Resisti!!! Resisti!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è per questo che soffro.
> soffro perché non sono stato capace di tenermi la donna che amo e che mi amava.
> 
> soffro perché la donna a cui ho chiesto di sposarmi e di fare una famiglia, ha realizzato che per lei era molto meno seria che per me.
> ...


Scusami, ma per sapere....mi dici dopo quanto tempo le hai chiesto (ad una 25enne..) "sposami"? e dopo quanto tempo lei ha pensato di andare a letto con uno?..perchè il tutto si è svolto nel tempo massimo di 12 mesi, e questo denota una certa precipitazione...ed una buona dose di culo da parte tua, perchè se la sposavi e dal capo passava al supervisore, al cameriere o all'idraulico..credo sarebbe stato assai peggio.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Scusami, ma per sapere....mi dici dopo quanto tempo le hai chiesto (ad una 25enne..) "sposami"? e dopo quanto tempo lei ha pensato di andare a letto con uno?..perchè il tutto si è svolto nel tempo massimo di 12 mesi, e questo denota una certa precipitazione...ed una buona dose di culo da parte tua, perchè se la sposavi e dal capo passava al supervisore, al cameriere o all'idraulico..credo sarebbe stato assai peggio.


quando abbiamo fatto l'anniversario a luglio le ho chiesto di sposarmi.

perchè a 25 non ci si può sposare?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono combattuto se risponderti o meno


mi faccio la doccia ed esco!

vi farò sapere se cucinerò per 2 o per 1.

in quel caso mi sa che non cucinerò proprio.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi faccio la doccia ed esco!
> 
> vi farò sapere se cucinerò per 2 o per 1.
> 
> in quel caso mi sa che non cucinerò proprio.


stai sbagliando tutto. cosi non la riprendi piu.
lasciala libera di fare quel che vuole, lasciala respirare, se e' tua tornera (poi stara a ate decidere se la rivuoi)


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quando abbiamo fatto l'anniversario a luglio le ho chiesto di sposarmi.
> 
> perchè a 25 non ci si può sposare?


anche a 18, se è per questo..o a 16, con un timbro del Tribunale che ti qualifichi "emancipato".
Ma una 25 enne che sta con te da un anno, e che forse si sente in Erasmus visto che è da poco fuori...forse capita che mentre tu ti senti pronto ad avere figli, sogni di andare sulle Ande e intanto và al letto col capo...per dire...


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> anche a 18, se è per questo..o a 16, con un timbro del Tribunale che ti qualifichi "emancipato".
> Ma una 25 enne che sta con te da un anno, e che forse si sente in Erasmus visto che è da poco fuori...forse capita che mentre tu ti senti pronto ad avere figli, sogni di andare sulle Ande e intanto và al letto col capo...per dire...


Lavora da quando ha 18 anni. Vive fuori di casa da quando ne ha 17.
Lavora con una posizione superiore alla mia, guadagna il doppio. Ha solo una persona sopra di lei perché ha scalato tutte le gerarchie del ristorante in 7 mesi.

è tutto fuorché qualcuno che si sente in erasmus. Quando mi guardo intorno e vedo le mie colleghe che a 24 anni ancora non sanno quello che fanno mi viene ancora più tristezza.
avevo trovato una delle poche con del sale in zucca.

ad ogni modo sono sul l'autobus per andare a prenderla. Sono già in ritardo perché la metro è ferma che palle


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Lavora da quando ha 18 anni. Vive fuori di casa da quando ne ha 17.
> Lavora con una posizione superiore alla mia, guadagna il doppio. *Ha solo una persona sopra di lei *perché ha scalato tutte le gerarchie del ristorante in 7 mesi.
> 
> è tutto fuorché qualcuno che si sente in erasmus. Quando mi guardo intorno e vedo le mie colleghe che a 24 anni ancora non sanno quello che fanno mi viene ancora più tristezza.
> ...


immagino tu percepisca l'ironia delle tue parole..
battute per sdrammatizzare a parte, il sale in zucca mi sembra avercelo tu...fatta esclusione per la valutazione di una donna che potrai compiere solo quando l'avrai rimossa dal piedistallo che le hai donato, e che ha disprezzato.
Continui a non ricondurre il tutto alla vostra età (sua, soprattutto) e alla durata del vostro rapporto, inequivocabilmente breve. 
A luglio tu vedevi matrimonio e figli con lei...e lei a luglio cosa vedeva?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> immagino tu percepisca l'ironia delle tue parole..
> battute per sdrammatizzare a parte, il sale in zucca mi sembra avercelo tu...fatta esclusione per la valutazione di una donna che potrai compiere solo quando l'avrai rimossa dal piedistallo che le hai donato, e che ha disprezzato.
> Continui a non ricondurre il tutto alla vostra età (sua, soprattutto) e alla durata del vostro rapporto, inequivocabilmente breve.
> A luglio tu vedevi matrimonio e figli con lei...e lei a luglio cosa vedeva?


Sono arrivato. Ti rispondo dopo.
 Sono in ansia


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> immagino tu percepisca l'ironia delle tue parole..
> battute per sdrammatizzare a parte, il sale in zucca mi sembra avercelo tu...fatta esclusione per la valutazione di una donna che potrai compiere solo quando l'avrai rimossa dal piedistallo che le hai donato, e che ha disprezzato.
> Continui a non ricondurre il tutto alla vostra età (sua, soprattutto) e alla durata del vostro rapporto, inequivocabilmente breve.
> A luglio tu vedevi matrimonio e figli con lei...*e lei a luglio cosa vedeva?*


Una volta a certi cross tesi a centro area rispondevo con certe rovesciate al volo sotto all'incrocio dei pali. 

Non sono più il ghepardo di una volta


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*

Rivuoi quella donna?puoi tentare solo una cosa e non sempre riesce:SPARISCI!Si ,hai letto bene,devi sparire proprio,fine di tutto,ti cerca?non CI SEI.Ci sono possibilità che possa tornare...ma ricordaotrebbe tornare per vari motivi e non per amore...FIDATI DI QUESTO STRONZO...!


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rivuoi quella donna?puoi tentare solo una cosa e non sempre riesce:SPARISCI!Si ,hai letto bene,devi sparire proprio,fine di tutto,ti cerca?non CI SEI.Ci sono possibilità che possa tornare...ma ricordaotrebbe tornare per vari motivi e non per amore...FIDATI DI QUESTO STRONZO...!


Seguirò il tuo consiglio. Non la cerco più e non le scrivo più. 
Voglio disintossicarmi.

Ci vorrebbe un drink ma mi sono sempre detto che bere da soli è ridicolo e non lo farò.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



LDS ha detto:


> Seguirò il tuo consiglio. Non la cerco più e non le scrivo più.
> Voglio disintossicarmi.
> 
> Ci vorrebbe un drink ma mi sono sempre detto che bere da soli è ridicolo e non lo farò.



Ci riuscirai?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci riuscirai?


Sono una persona determinata. Lo sono sempre stato. Non vedo perché debba non riuscirci.
sarà dura, molto dura, ma lasciò passare almeno 2 settimane. 
Minimo


----------



## zadig (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho messo tutti i miei progetti, tutta la mia vita, ogni cosa nelle sue mani


questa è la più grande cazzata che si possa fare.
Si fa solo nei film, non nella vita.
L'amore è una cosa, la propria vita è un'altra.
E la propria vita deve contenere il rispetto verso sé stesso, che poi è quel semino che ci permette di riprenderci dalle legnate che la vita ci propina.


----------



## Dalida (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono una persona determinata. Lo sono sempre stato. Non vedo perché debba non riuscirci.
> sarà dura, molto dura, ma lasciò passare almeno 2 settimane.
> Minimo


quindi davanti all'invito a cena ti ha detto di no, mi sa.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quindi davanti all'invito a cena ti ha detto di no, mi sa.



Non glielo ho nemmeno proposto.

Abbiamo parlato di cosa fare con l'appartamento e dei soldi che ha speso e che non sa dove andare.
io le ho risposto: mica sono io che ho firmato il contratto di un anno per mandarlo a farsi fottere dopo 3 settimane.
non sono io che ho inventato storie, mentito e mandato tutto all'aria.
hai fatto tutto tu, mi sembra chiaro che paghi tu.
lei vuole rientrare in possesso della caparra e io le ho detto che mi tengo l'appartamento da solo e che la caparra la vedrà quando me ne vado e che ora come ora è un problema suo gestirsi.

dopo questa discussione mi è passata completamente voglia di invitarla a cena.


----------



## Dalida (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non glielo ho nemmeno proposto.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato di cosa fare con l'appartamento e dei soldi che ha speso e che non sa dove andare.
> io le ho risposto: mica sono io che ho firmato il contratto di un anno per mandarlo a farsi fottere dopo 3 settimane.
> ...


Capisco. 
mi dispiace che tu stia male ma sono felice che tu non abbia più voglia di fare tentativi vani.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Capisco.
> mi dispiace che tu stia male ma sono felice che tu non abbia più voglia di fare tentativi vani.


vorrei chiamarla già adesso, ma mi morderò le mani per non farlo.


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarla già adesso, ma mi morderò le mani per non farlo.


avevi detto due settimane minimo e già vuoi chiamare?
lascia perdere dai, non cambierebbe le cose e ti farebbe sentire ancora peggio.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> avevi detto due settimane minimo e già vuoi chiamare?
> lascia perdere dai, non cambierebbe le cose e ti farebbe sentire ancora peggio.



bè è chiaro minimo due settimane.
nel momento in cui prendo il telefono in mano per chiamare comincerò a schiaffeggiarmi.

guai a me se lo faccio.
ma guai a me.

il problema sarà tutto sommato domenica credo
oggi giorno libero è passato.
da domani lavoro mattina e pomeriggio e finirò verso le 23.
poi per il resto della settimana comincio alle 15:00 ma arriverò a casa tardi quindi direttamente nel letto.
domenica vedremo prima sparti acque.
ad ogni modo domani viene a casa perché io lavoro e lei no così può fare le sue cose, usare internet e quant'altro.

le ho lavato tutte le sue cose e le ho preparato comunque da mangiare, le lascerò un biglietto con scritto che quello che c'è nel frigo l'ho fatto per lei che sono sicuro che non mangia niente.


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè è chiaro minimo due settimane.
> nel momento in cui prendo il telefono in mano per chiamare comincerò a schiaffeggiarmi.
> 
> guai a me se lo faccio.
> ...



la scopa nel culo per ramazzare la camera , te la sei messa??????


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè è chiaro minimo due settimane.
> nel momento in cui prendo il telefono in mano per chiamare comincerò a schiaffeggiarmi.
> 
> guai a me se lo faccio.
> ...


non proiettarti a domenica, domani è ancora mercoledì. 
queste tue premure da una parte fanno tenerezza, ma dall'altra, scusami se te lo dico, appaiono un tantino disperate.
ad ogni modo cerca di pensare meno a lei, a cosa farà, a cosa prepararle da mangiare perché altrimenti non mangia niente. ridimensionala nella tua mente.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non proiettarti a domenica, domani è ancora mercoledì.
> queste tue premure da una parte fanno tenerezza, ma dall'altra, scusami se te lo dico, appaiono un tantino disperate.
> ad ogni modo cerca di pensare meno a lei, a cosa farà, a cosa prepararle da mangiare perché altrimenti non mangia niente. ridimensionala nella tua mente.



bè io voglio che lei sappia che per lei ci sono e ci sarò.

poi è chiaro, mi devo staccare, ma resterà sempre una persona molto importante nella mia vita.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> bè io voglio che lei sappia che per lei ci sono e ci sarò.
> 
> poi è chiaro, mi devo staccare, ma resterà sempre una persona molto importante nella mia vita.



Sbagliato.Lei deve sapere che a causa del suo tradimento ti ha perso e per sempre....


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè io voglio che lei sappia che per lei ci sono e ci sarò.
> 
> poi è chiaro, mi devo staccare, ma resterà sempre una persona molto importante nella mia vita.


in fondo neanche tu sei convinto dentro di te che sia finita...se convinto fossi ti concentreresti a te.è anche normale, è troppo presto ma il taglio netto è necessario


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè io voglio che lei sappia che per lei ci sono e ci sarò.
> 
> poi è chiaro, mi devo staccare, ma resterà sempre una persona molto importante nella mia vita.


guarda anche io ho chiuso una convivenza di un anno qualche anno fa. lo capisco che è difficile, ma devi pensare ad un modo per ripigliarti un attimo. perché ci sarai sempre per lei? lei ci sarà sempre per te? perché vuoi imprigionarti in un amore non corrisposto?


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> guarda anche io ho chiuso una convivenza di un anno qualche anno fa. lo capisco che è difficile, ma devi pensare ad un modo per ripigliarti un attimo. perché ci sarai sempre per lei? lei ci sarà sempre per te? perché vuoi imprigionarti in un amore non corrisposto?



esco dal lavoro. sono in pausa e tin tin. messaggio.
mi chiede come sto e se mi va di vederla oggi.

risposta secca: non abbiamo più niente da dirci.

lei mi scrive: come vuoi.

io non rispondo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> esco dal lavoro. sono in pausa e tin tin. messaggio.
> mi chiede come sto e se mi va di vederla oggi.
> 
> risposta secca: non abbiamo più niente da dirci.
> ...


Cominciamo ad andare d'accordo, tu ed io....


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> esco dal lavoro. sono in pausa e tin tin. messaggio.
> mi chiede come sto e se mi va di vederla oggi.
> 
> risposta secca: non abbiamo più niente da dirci.
> ...


va bene, ora però vedi di non cambiare di nuovo idea nell'arco di una notte.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> va bene, ora però vedi di non cambiare di nuovo idea nell'arco di una notte.


anche perchè punterei ad un'amicizia più duratura....


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

allucinante, ALLUCINANTE!

rientro a casa e chi trovo!?!

lei a casa che mi aspetta, che stava parlando con i nostri coinquilini.

mi guarda, mi saluta.

io la guardo e le dico: te ne vai adesso.
lei mi fa: sei sicuro.

non le ho risposto, ho preso le mie cose, sono andato nella mia stanza ed ho sentito che se ne è andata.


ma che cazzo, MA CHE CAZZO sta facendo sta rincoglionita.
ha deciso di farmi morire


----------



## drusilla (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allucinante, ALLUCINANTE!
> 
> rientro a casa e chi trovo!?!
> 
> ...



finalmente! sono contenta che stai rinsavendo


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> finalmente! sono contenta che stai rinsavendo


si ma è stato uno shock cristo.

per un attimo volevo dirle, ma hai deciso di tornare da me?
ma non avevo alcuna voglia di sentire la risposta, perché se poi mi avesse detto di no sarei morto dentro di nuovo.

se ha veramente voglia di tornare muoverà il culo per farlo.

per il momento ho voglia di mostrarle che posso stare senza di lei, e se avrà veramente voglia di stare con me, se si renderà conto che ha fatto una strozzata, bè in quel momento ne discuteremo


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma è stato uno shock cristo.
> 
> per un attimo volevo dirle, ma hai deciso di tornare da me?
> ma non avevo alcuna voglia di sentire la risposta, perché se poi mi avesse detto di no sarei morto dentro di nuovo.
> ...


hai un pc MAC, vero?


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> hai un pc MAC, vero?


si


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si


inconfondibile :carneval::carneval::carneval:

scusa l'OT


----------



## Higgins (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora il tutto è nato 2 domeniche fa il giorno prima di partire per le vacanze, ed ad allora io ipotizzo mi abbia tradito ( e così mi ha confermato ) la sera che non è tornata a casa, ovvero può essere un mese fa, prima addirittura della firma del contratto per un anno!!!!
> 
> due domeniche fa mi dice che non mi ama più, partiamo in vacanza, confessa il tradimento, riprendiamo, sembra essere ripresa, ritorna a dirmi che mi ama, che è felice e che stiamo bene insieme.
> poi giovedì sera questa mi rilascia di nuovo.
> ...


Ciao Lsd,
ho la sensazione che tu ti stia aggrappando a qualunque cosa pur di non far finire la storia. Per carità è del tutto umano, ti capisco e guardare freddamente la cosa è impossibile.
Per questo ci siamo noi!!!:up:
A vederla dall'esterno sembrerebbe che 
- Lei ti ha tradito
- Ha una relazione o un flirt prolungato col suo capo (cosa già di per sé... vabè lasciamo stare). E anche se non ha una relazione con lui ne troverà un'altra
- Nonostante sapesse di non provare più per te le stesse cose ti ha fatto comunque firmare il contratto di affitto
- Ti mente e continua comunque a vivere con te (per comodità? interesse?)

Conclusione: sarà la persona miglire del mondo ma in questo momento con te si sta comportando da vera egoista, non pensando minimamente ai tuoi sentimenti.

Detto questo la conclusione possibile per me è lasciarla, ma mi rendo conto che è facile dirlo per chi non è coinvolto emotivamente. Se decidi di continuare però...prevedo che diventerai un utente affezionato di questo forum in qualità di tradito! 

Spero non giudicherai la mia riflessione troppo fredda. Anzis solitamente sono anche più inflessibile (anche con me stesso)!


----------



## Higgins (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma è stato uno shock cristo.
> 
> per un attimo volevo dirle, ma hai deciso di tornare da me?
> ma non avevo alcuna voglia di sentire la risposta, perché se poi mi avesse detto di no sarei morto dentro di nuovo.
> ...


Ho letto ora la fine della storia, penso sia la cosa migliore che vi siete mollati. Cerca di dimenticarla e amen!


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ciao Lsd,
> ho la sensazione che tu ti stia aggrappando a qualunque cosa pur di non far finire la storia. Per carità è del tutto umano, ti capisco e guardare freddamente la cosa è impossibile.
> Per questo ci siamo noi!!!:up:
> A vederla dall'esterno sembrerebbe che
> ...


Quoto, bentornato!


----------



## Higgins (4 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, bentornato!


Ciao Spleen! Grazie!
Benritrovato anche a te!


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ho letto ora la fine della storia, penso sia la cosa migliore che vi siete mollati. Cerca di dimenticarla e amen!


io la sogno ogni momento.
ogni momento della mia giornata lo passo a sperare di trovarla a casa quando rientro.

ieri magicamente è successo e vi assicuro che volevo restasse, volevo seriamente che restasse.
se è rientrata significa che evidentemente tutte le sue certezze sul fatto che non mi ama più evidentemente non ci sono.

ciò detto, è bene che lei sappia che non può giocare con i miei sentimenti.
è bene che realizzi che ha fatto una cazzata e che può essere troppo tardi per recuperare i pezzi. evidentemente non lo è per me, perché io la riprenderei anche subito, ma voglio essere sicuro che lei sia disposta a ricostruire veramente e che sia innamorata.

perciò me lo deve mostrare.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io la sogno ogni momento.
> ogni momento della mia giornata lo passo a sperare di trovarla a casa quando rientro.
> 
> ieri magicamente è successo e vi assicuro che volevo restasse, volevo seriamente che restasse.
> ...


i cocci, anche se li rimetti insieme, restano sempre cocci


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> i cocci, anche se li rimetti insieme, restano sempre cocci


si ma sono innamorato e tutti posso sbagliare.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma sono innamorato e tutti posso sbagliare.


certo, poi magari capita che sbaglia ancora... e tu ricominci a stare male da capo.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> certo, poi magari capita che sbaglia ancora... e tu ricominci a stare male da capo.


è per questo che ieri non l'ho nemmeno considerata.
deve capire che io posso stare senza di lei, che non le muoio dietro e che lei ha preso le sue decisioni e non si torna indietro.

io non le ho dato nessun segnale per farla tornare indietro.

lo voglio disperatamente, ma non glielo sbandiero di sicuro. voglio vedere fin dove può arrivare se ha veramente voglia di stare con me.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma sono innamorato e tutti posso sbagliare.


no


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


bè si.

io ho le mie colpe anche.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè si.
> 
> io ho le mie colpe anche.


questo è vero.   fondamentalmente ne hai una:   troppo orgoglio.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è vero.   fondamentalmente ne hai una:   troppo orgoglio.



no potevo starle più vicino, potevo darle quello di cui aveva bisogno così che non dovesse andare da qualche altra parte a trovarlo.
potevo renderle la vita migliore di quello che ho fatto.
potevo accorgermi che se ne stava andando e non l'ho fatto.

ho le mie colpe anche io.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ma sono innamorato e tutti posso sbagliare.


_errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum_ (Cicerone)


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è per questo che ieri non l'ho nemmeno considerata.
> deve capire che io posso stare senza di lei, che non le muoio dietro e che lei ha preso le sue decisioni e non si torna indietro.
> 
> io non le ho dato nessun segnale per farla tornare indietro.
> ...


ci vogliono gesti "seri" per non dico recuperare, ma almeno rendersi credibili.
Lei sa che tu non sarai mai tranquillo con sto Capo...(perchè le hai chiesto di non rispondere, essere fredda, non parlarci neanche per lavoro...). E sai che il Capo non solo si è divertito assai, ma non smette di flirtare, ed invitarla. Cosa che lei a volte asseconda. Perchè le piace? perchè è il suo capo? Non importa: comunque la pensi io, tu sai che con quello nei paraggi le corna sono incombenti.
Se lei ci tiene a te cambia lavoro, cambia numero, e soprattutto cambia indole a sperimentare augelli...Lei sa che è questo di cui hai bisogno quanto meno per "stare tranquillo" mentre lei inizia a dimostrare di fare sul serio...
Le sorprese a casa sono buone per i telefilm...

PS: sia messo a verbale che io assecondo il tuo punto di vista. La mia opinione sull'immaturità della vostra storia e della ragazza con passione ornitologica tutt'altro che sopita la conosci...Ma visto che la sogni ogni momento, almeno sii inflessibile con te stesso, e non accettare una situazione che finirà per rifarti cornuto, oltre che ridicolo (telefonate di insulti a lui, minacce di sputtanarla a lei, non dimentichiamolo..)


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è vero.   fondamentalmente ne hai una:   troppo orgoglio.


troppo poco, semmai.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ci vogliono gesti "seri" per non dico recuperare, ma almeno rendersi credibili.
> Lei sa che tu non sarai mai tranquillo con sto Capo...(perchè le hai chiesto di non rispondere, essere fredda, non parlarci neanche per lavoro...). E sai che il Capo non solo si è divertito assai, ma non smette di flirtare, ed invitarla. Cosa che lei a volte asseconda. Perchè le piace? perchè è il suo capo? Non importa: comunque la pensi io, tu sai che con quello nei paraggi le corna sono incombenti.
> Se lei ci tiene a te cambia lavoro, cambia numero, e soprattutto cambia indole a sperimentare augelli...Lei sa che è questo di cui hai bisogno quanto meno per "stare tranquillo" mentre lei inizia a dimostrare di fare sul serio...
> Le sorprese a casa sono buone per i telefilm...
> ...


a si sono perfettamente d'accordo.
non posso forzarla a cambiare lavoro, ma sono più che convinto che se decidesse di rientrare a casa e volesse avere un rapporto prettamente professionale con il suo capo potrebbe essere possibile.

non rivoglio di certo nel letto qualcuno che mi fa cornuto ad ogni giro di orologio.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no potevo starle più vicino, potevo darle quello di cui aveva bisogno così che non dovesse andare da qualche altra parte a trovarlo.
> potevo renderle la vita migliore di quello che ho fatto.
> potevo accorgermi che se ne stava andando e non l'ho fatto.
> 
> ho le mie colpe anche io.





zadig ha detto:


> troppo poco, semmai.


No. lui non vuole realmente che lei se ne vada,perchè non accetta l'idea di essere stato lasciato.
l'essere innamorato è una balla che si sta raccontando per consolarsi.

che lei ora faccia l'elastico è legato semplicemente al fatto che un tetto sulla testa le serve e da quello che stiamo leggendo, vivere nella zona chic di Londra non è proprio la cosa più semplice al mondo da gestire, economicamente parlando.

qui l'unica svolta possibile è che uno dei 2 metta nel cassetto i suoi sogni.  altrimenti ognuno per la propria strada.

e ripeto che pensare che tutto passi in 20 giorni è abbastanza utopistico


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> No. lui non vuole realmente che lei se ne vada,perchè non accetta l'idea di essere stato lasciato.
> l'essere innamorato è una balla che si sta raccontando per consolarsi.
> 
> che lei ora faccia l'elastico è legato semplicemente al fatto che un tetto sulla testa le serve e da quello che stiamo leggendo, vivere nella zona chic di Londra non è proprio la cosa più semplice al mondo da gestire, economicamente parlando.
> ...



si arrangia e se ne trova un altro di appartamento. non credo che voglia rientrare a casa per dividere la stanza.
ad ogni modo, non c'è e non mi interessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è vero.   fondamentalmente ne hai una:   troppo orgoglio.


Io avrei detto : poco orgoglio


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no potevo starle più vicino, potevo darle quello di cui aveva bisogno così che non dovesse andare da qualche altra parte a trovarlo.
> potevo renderle la vita migliore di quello che ho fatto.
> potevo accorgermi che se ne stava andando e non l'ho fatto.
> 
> ho le mie colpe anche io.


ma l'idea che quello che tu vuoi dargli lei non vuole non ti viene ?  in fatto,di sentimenti e relazioni se una persona ti vuole veramente te lo dice e te lo fa capire perché le interessa non esser fraintesa, se non ti cerca e ti dice che non ti vuole stai certo che non sta mentendo. Questo è. Tutto il resto sono film che ci facciamo


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma l'idea che quello che tu vuoi dargli lei non vuole non ti viene ?  in fatto,di sentimenti e relazioni se una persona ti vuole veramente te lo dice e te lo fa capire perché le interessa non esser fraintesa, se non ti cerca e ti dice che non ti vuole stai certo che non sta mentendo. Questo è. Tutto il resto sono film che ci facciamo



sono perfettamente d'accordo.

ecco perché non mi spiego il messaggio dell'altro ieri in cui chiedeva di vedermi con pronta risposta no.

ecco perché non mi spiego perché ieri fosse a casa mia ad aspettarmi.

mi pare che si stia muovendo per riavvicinarsi, ma questo non è di certo abbastanza.


----------



## Dalida (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io la sogno ogni momento.
> ogni momento della mia giornata lo passo a sperare di trovarla a casa quando rientro.
> 
> ieri magicamente è successo e vi assicuro che volevo restasse, volevo seriamente che restasse.
> ...


LDS, tu mi ricordi un po' una mia conoscente che è stata lasciata dopo sette anni dal fidanzato, il quale non solo l'ha mollata dalla sera alla mattina, ma si è messo a tempo di record con un'altra [che probabilmente era già la sua amante], ci è andato a convivere e non fa che sbandierare quanto sia felice con questa nuova. ecco, la mia conoscente sta ancora lì a dire "io comunque mi devo riprendere la mia vita, poi se mai tornerà vedrai come lo sfanculerò".


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> 
> ecco perché non mi spiego il messaggio dell'altro ieri in cui chiedeva di vedermi con pronta risposta no.
> 
> ...


Per me non lo sarebbe, quindi resta prudente


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a si sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> *non posso forzarla a cambiare lavoro, ma sono più che convinto che se decidesse di rientrare a casa e volesse avere un rapporto prettamente professionale con il suo capo potrebbe essere possibile.*
> 
> non rivoglio di certo nel letto qualcuno che mi fa cornuto ad ogni giro di orologio.





LDS ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> 
> ecco perché non mi spiego il messaggio dell'altro ieri in cui chiedeva di vedermi con pronta risposta no.
> 
> ...


PRIMO NERETTO: LDS...tu sei uomo, e sai benissimo che - dopo che ci siamo trombati una (perchè non parliamo di amore e sogni infranti: è pacifico che il suo Capo se l'è trombata e amen) - c'è una vocina che ci ricorda che la ragazza è catalogata tra le trombabili. Ed infatti: lui non la molla, e a lei non dispiace (nonostante ti abbia detto il contrario). Ovvio che tu non devi forzarla: tu - specie dopo la minaccia da fesso del primo giorno, e la figura barbina il giorno del "cocktail" - non lo devi mai più neanche nominare questo tizio. Se lei ti rivuole (dubito assai), ci deve arrivare da sola. Ma se resta lì, devi accettare fin d'ora che lui faccia battute, che possano prendere un aperitivo insieme, che i colleghi si diano di gomito perchè - almeno una volta - lei è stata il trastullo del boss.
Io queste cose te le dico per non farti fare la figura da fesso-bis (oltre al dolore, si capisce): o accetti quanto sopra (e non ho detto che lei ci starebbe: ho detto che sarebbe di "routine" la battuta, l'avance, o il darsi di gomito. E a questo devi candidamente ammettere che hai dato anche tu un contributo....io mi divertivo da morire quando il fidanzato cornuto aveva reazioni da cornuto..), o non trincerarti dietro un benpensante "vabbè, un sano rapporto professionale". Sano un corno.

SECONDO NERETTO: un sms e un'entrata spettacolare a casa direi che non pareggiano neanche lontanamente anche il solo cocktail (sapendo che avresti reagito male). Anche solo per quel drink, almeno avrebbe dovuto farsi trovare legata al letto con miniperizomino ed un cartello "FAMMI CIO' CHE VUOI, E SE FOSSE UCCIDERMI MORIRO' FELICE"...


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> PRIMO NERETTO: LDS...tu sei uomo, e sai benissimo che - dopo che ci siamo trombati una (perchè non parliamo di amore e sogni infranti: è pacifico che il suo Capo se l'è trombata e amen) - c'è una vocina che ci ricorda che la ragazza è catalogata tra le trombabili. Ed infatti: lui non la molla, e a lei non dispiace (nonostante ti abbia detto il contrario). Ovvio che tu non devi forzarla: tu - specie dopo la minaccia da fesso del primo giorno, e la figura barbina il giorno del "cocktail" - non lo devi mai più neanche nominare questo tizio. Se lei ti rivuole (dubito assai), ci deve arrivare da sola. Ma se resta lì, devi accettare fin d'ora che lui faccia battute, che possano prendere un aperitivo insieme, che i colleghi si diano di gomito perchè - almeno una volta - lei è stata il trastullo del boss.
> Io queste cose te le dico per non farti fare la figura da fesso-bis (oltre al dolore, si capisce): o accetti quanto sopra (e non ho detto che lei ci starebbe: ho detto che sarebbe di "routine" la battuta, l'avance, o il darsi di gomito. E a questo devi candidamente ammettere che hai dato anche tu un contributo....io mi divertivo da morire quando il fidanzato cornuto aveva reazioni da cornuto..), o non trincerarti dietro un benpensante "vabbè, un sano rapporto professionale". Sano un corno.
> 
> SECONDO NERETTO: un sms e un'entrata spettacolare a casa direi che non pareggiano neanche lontanamente anche il solo cocktail (sapendo che avresti reagito male). Anche solo per quel drink, almeno avrebbe dovuto farsi trovare legata al letto con miniperizomino ed un cartello "*FAMMI CIO' CHE VUOI, E SE FOSSE UCCIDERMI MORIRO' FELICE*"...


idolo!

vado a lavorare con il sorriso.
grazie.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> No. lui non vuole realmente che lei se ne vada,perchè non accetta l'idea di essere stato lasciato.
> l'essere innamorato è una balla che si sta raccontando per consolarsi.
> 
> che lei ora faccia l'elastico è legato semplicemente al fatto che un tetto sulla testa le serve e da quello che stiamo leggendo, vivere nella zona chic di Londra non è proprio la cosa più semplice al mondo da gestire, economicamente parlando.
> ...


no, queste sono pippe mentali che vengono in seguito.
Le cose all'inizio erano che lei lo ha cornificato e lui ha cercato di non lasciarla, con i tira e molla che ne sono conseguiti.
Il poco orgoglio è nel non averla lasciata all'inizio del casino.
Come avevo già scritto... i vasi rotti, pure se riparati, sono sempre come fossero rotti.


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

sono arrivato adesso a casa.

sono stato con una collega che è arrivata nel nostro ristorante da 5 giorni.

le ho chiesto se le andava di andare a bere un drink, ha titubato, ma alla fine ha ceduto al fascino italiano.

mi ha fatto piacere poter parlare con lei.

onestamente credo che questa sarà la prima notte dove mi addormenterò senza piangere.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono arrivato adesso a casa.
> 
> sono stato con una collega che è arrivata nel nostro ristorante da 5 giorni.
> 
> ...


Almeno ti addormenti.... Io sembro Dracula


----------



## Ecate (5 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, queste sono pippe mentali che vengono in seguito.
> Le cose all'inizio erano che lei lo ha cornificato e lui ha cercato di non lasciarla, con i tira e molla che ne sono conseguiti.
> Il poco orgoglio è nel non averla lasciata all'inizio del casino.
> Come avevo già scritto... i vasi rotti, pure se riparati, sono sempre come fossero rotti.


Lei forse non è così poca roba come sembra; prima ha cercato di parlare di crisi, di lasciarsi...
poi la cosa è diventata un'agonia e nell'agonia lui ha scoperto il tradimento


----------



## zadig (5 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Lei forse non è così poca roba come sembra; prima ha cercato di parlare di crisi, di lasciarsi...
> poi la cosa è diventata un'agonia e nell'agonia lui ha scoperto il tradimento


sì, ok, ma avrebbe dovuto mollare da subito, ben sapendo che continuando avrebbe acuito il normale dolore.
Le storie iniziano e finiscono, è anche normale. La differenza la fa il come reagiamo a questo.


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

anche oggi facciamo lo stesso turno e cominciamo alle 3....sonderò il terreno per vedere se è disponibile ad una seconda uscita....

ad ogni modo, in questa settimana l'unica cosa che ho bevuto fuori lavoro è una innocua birra.
onestamente qualche gin bisogna pure farselo.

sento il fegato implorare!


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> anche oggi facciamo lo stesso turno e cominciamo alle 3....sonderò il terreno per vedere se è disponibile ad una seconda uscita....
> 
> ad ogni modo, in questa settimana l'unica cosa che ho bevuto fuori lavoro è una innocua birra.
> onestamente qualche gin bisogna pure farselo.
> ...


Ma magari il fegato ringrazia!


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma magari il fegato ringrazia!


parlando con Elena ieri per circa 4 ore alla fine siamo finiti a parlare anche di vino e quant'altro e si le piace, ma è lontana millenni dalla mia ex ragazza.

era una cosa che ci univa tantissimo la passione per il vino. il potersi confrontare tutti i giorni ed apprendere cose nuove.

non sarà facile trovare una persona con cui condividere la stessa passione.


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> parlando con Elena ieri per circa 4 ore alla fine siamo finiti a parlare anche di vino e quant'altro e si le piace, ma è lontana millenni dalla mia ex ragazza.
> 
> era una cosa che ci univa tantissimo la passione per il vino. il potersi confrontare tutti i giorni ed apprendere cose nuove.
> 
> non sarà facile trovare una persona con cui condividere la stessa passione.


Ok, è presto...ma evita di fare paragoni, non sono una cosa proprio carina...e soprattutto non ti sono utili!


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, è presto...ma evita di fare paragoni, non sono una cosa proprio carina...e soprattutto non ti sono utili!



si si, non faccio nessun paragone, era giusto per dire.


----------



## zadig (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, è presto...ma evita di fare paragoni, non sono una cosa proprio carina...e soprattutto non ti sono utili!


no, i paragoni sono utili per crogiolarsi meglio nel suo (presunto) dolore.
Ormai gli scoccia l'idea di non soffrire più per... amore (presunto).










NB: i "presunto" li metto perchè secondo me l'amore, il dolore etc sono cose affrontabilissime se si ha orgoglio, quello giusto.


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, i paragoni sono utili per crogiolarsi meglio nel suo (presunto) dolore.
> Ormai gli scoccia l'idea di non soffrire più per... amore (presunto).
> 
> 
> NB: i "presunto" li metto perchè secondo me l'amore, il dolore etc sono cose affrontabilissime se si ha orgoglio, quello giusto.


Ma no dai, ci sta che in una settimana dalla chiusura uno possa caderci...dico solo che uscire con una dopo così pochi giorni (ovvio, giusto per bere qualcosa insieme) non vuol dire niente e mi pare assurdo mettersi a fare paragoni, perchè mi pare ovvio che tutti siamo diversi. Del resto se stava insieme a una ci saranno stati pure motivi al di là della mera attrazione fisica, almeno me lo auguro!


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, i paragoni sono utili per crogiolarsi meglio nel suo (presunto) dolore.
> Ormai gli scoccia l'idea di non soffrire più per... amore (presunto).
> 
> 
> NB: i "presunto" li metto perchè secondo me l'amore, il dolore etc sono cose affrontabilissime se si ha orgoglio, quello giusto.



ma certo che soffro, mica mi passa in 2 settimane.
ma voglio dire, mi ha fatto piacere riuscire a guardare oltre ieri e trovare le energie per chiedere di uscire a qualcuno. 
non perché sia una persona timida o insicura, ma perché fino a poco tempo fa l'unica cosa che volevo fare era rientrare a casa e sperare di trovarci la mia ex ragazza.

e secondo me tutto è cambiato quando l'ho veramente trovata a casa e l'ho mandata a fanculo.

non lo so, vedremo.


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no dai, ci sta che in una settimana dalla chiusura uno possa caderci...dico solo che uscire con una dopo così pochi giorni (ovvio, giusto per bere qualcosa insieme) non vuol dire niente e mi pare assurdo mettersi a fare paragoni, perchè mi pare ovvio che tutti siamo diversi. Del resto se stava insieme a una ci saranno stati pure motivi al di là della mera attrazione fisica, almeno me lo auguro!




assolutamente non vuol dire niente proprio.
semplicemente aggiungere una persona alla cerchia di quelle che conosci.

prima di sbloccare la mente a livello emotivo ce ne vorrà del tempo credo.


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> anche oggi facciamo lo stesso turno e cominciamo alle 3....sonderò il terreno per vedere se è disponibile ad una seconda uscita....
> 
> ad ogni modo, in questa settimana l'unica cosa che ho bevuto fuori lavoro è una innocua birra.
> onestamente qualche gin bisogna pure farselo.
> ...


implorare di smettere casomai.
io non voglio insinuare nulla, però questa cosa dell'alcol è ricorrente nei tuoi post.


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> parlando con Elena ieri per circa 4 ore alla fine siamo finiti a parlare anche di vino e quant'altro e si le piace, ma è lontana millenni dalla mia ex ragazza.
> 
> era una cosa che ci univa tantissimo la passione per il vino. il potersi confrontare tutti i giorni ed apprendere cose nuove.
> 
> non sarà facile trovare una persona con cui condividere la stessa passione.


si trova un'altra persona con cui condividere altre cose, no?


----------



## disincantata (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> anche oggi facciamo lo stesso turno e cominciamo alle 3....sonderò il terreno per vedere se è disponibile ad una seconda uscita....
> 
> ad ogni modo, in questa settimana l'unica cosa che ho bevuto fuori lavoro è una innocua birra.
> onestamente qualche gin bisogna pure farselo.
> ...


Se esageri lo sentirai esplodere. ...e sara' troppo tardi.

Le donne 'sane' non amano chi esagera nel bere alcolici.

Sonda ma senza pressare ......ti renderai più  interessante.


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> implorare di smettere casomai.
> io non voglio insinuare nulla, però questa cosa dell'alcol è ricorrente nei tuoi post.



che mi piaccia bere non è un segreto per nessuno.
mia madre me lo ricorda tutti i giorni.....


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che mi piaccia bere non è un segreto per nessuno.
> mia madre me lo ricorda tutti i giorni.....


beh, non esagerare, soprattutto in questo periodo. l'alcol ha effetti sull'umore, per non parlare dell'hangover.


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, non esagerare, soprattutto in questo periodo. l'alcol ha effetti sull'umore, per non parlare dell'hangover.


non esagero mai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Settembre 2014)

72 pagine di delirio infantile Puro. Ma il pirla sono io che le ho lette tutte.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2014)

ho sempre pensato che fosse proprio una specie di regola per i sommelliers quella di bere con assoluta moderazione.


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che fosse proprio una specie di regola per i sommelliers quella di bere con assoluta moderazione.


È invece è proprio l'inverso. Con la differenza che normalmente il sommelier spende molto di più per bere.


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

ad ogni modo. 

questo thread lo posso chiudere.
non ho più niente a cui spartire con la mia ex ragazza e non ho nemmeno voglia di sapere se esiste.

non lo chiuderò per comunicarvi il giorno il cui lei si farà viva di nuovo, perché succederà, eccome se succederà e quel giorno pagherà quello che mi ha fatto con la stessa moneta.
con la stessa rigidità troverà pane per i suoi denti.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma certo che soffro, mica mi passa in 2 settimane.
> ma voglio dire, mi ha fatto piacere riuscire a guardare oltre ieri e trovare le energie per chiedere di uscire a qualcuno.
> non perché sia una persona timida o insicura, ma perché fino a poco tempo fa l'unica cosa che volevo fare era rientrare a casa e sperare di trovarci la mia ex ragazza.
> 
> ...


beh, a divertirti fai bene (l'unica volta che sono stato lasciato ed ero sotto un treno, mi sono fatto 3 vacanze con 3 tipe diverse...inutile dire che svegliarsi con una che è un riempitivo fa malissimo...ma la sera almeno riempi momentaneamente i vuoti). 
se ti sei messo a fare casting, sbagli di grosso, invece.


----------



## zanna (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ad ogni modo.
> 
> questo thread lo posso chiudere.
> non ho più niente a cui spartire con la mia ex ragazza e non ho nemmeno voglia di sapere se esiste.
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *È invece è proprio l'inverso.* Con la differenza che normalmente il sommelier spende molto di più per bere.


mah


----------

